# WCW ~ Best Of 1992 [DVD PROJECT]



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

(Y). Sounds epic, for anyone who doesn't know, The Dangerous Alliance set is an absolute MUST. Amazing set covering one of the greatest years of all time for a single promotion.

I'll try and find a lot of the WCW 1992 I've watched so far and come back with reviews and what matches everyone should watch., EDIT:

*Brian Pillman & Barry Windham v Ricky Steamboat & Shane Douglas, Starrcade 28/12/1992*

Nifty tag again. Really enjoyed Douglas as a babyface taking a beating, and Windham especially looked very good as the pissed off monster looking to pummel the babyface tag team. Pillman took a bonkers bump throatfirst on the guardrail and the transition spot to establish Douglas as a FIP was well done. At first I was sort of dissapointed that Steamboat worked a minor FIP after getting the hot tag but rewatching it this morning I kind of dug it more as the heels still being one step ahead of the babyface team and the final payoff seemed better as a result. Also its Steamboat playing FIP so it was never going to be bad.

****3/4-*****

*Arn Anderson, Bobby Eaton & Larry Zbyszko Vs Ricky Steamboat, Dustin Rhodes & Nikita Koloff - Saturday Night 23/05/1992*

Total blast to sit through, Arn was especially great as the comedy bumper (he had about 8 or 9 comedy spots in a row) and the opening babyface shine period was great in setting up the eventual heel control. Arn being able to shift from comedy schmuck to animal tearing at Steamboat's broken nose never fails to amaze me. Koloff was fine as well in his role, definitely didn't expect him to impress me as much as he did.

******

*Sting, Barry Windham, Dustin Rhodes, Nikita Koloff and Ricky Steamboat v Arn Anderson, Larry Zbyszko, Rick Rude, Bobby Eaton and Steve Austin, War Games XXIII, Wrestlewar 17/05/1992 *

The best Wargames match for me. Opening 5 minute spell between Austin and Windham was great with Barry wanting blood (and he gets it). Enjoyed the faces all getting giddy before entering the cage as building anticipation of the carnage that was about to unfold (Steamboat was the standout here). Very bloody war with great action, Rude's spot in between the ropes was a personal highlight. Finish was the perfect Dangerous Alliance comeuppance spot and further Larry leaving the group.

*****1/4*

*Arn Anderson v Ricky Steamboat 21/03/1992*

Legit one of my favourite 10 minute matches ever. Arn's schtick combined with Steamboat's selling and general awesomeness always makes for a great combo. Really become a massive fan of Arn pointing to his head when he thinks he's outsmarted his opponent only for it to bite him on the ass. Fucking beauty of a spinebuster in this one as well. Also love the spot these two have used in a couple of matches were Arn gets atomic dropped and basically falls backwards into Steamboat in a headbutt position and knocks both men down. Paul E. Dangerously is fucking amazing as well in these DA matches. Too fun and too great to not make my list.

****1/2*

*Bobby Eaton v Ricky Steamboat 04/04/1992*

this reminds me of the Flair v Dibiase Mid South match in terms of rating it more as a segment rather than just a match. The actual match is around 6 mins and is generally very good for that time, Steamboat sells his ass off after a top rope kneedrop that needs to be seen as my words won't do it justice. Bobby Eaton continues to rise as a great worker. The post match brawl is what makes this though: Madusa goes to kick steamboat who catches her and then slaps her instantly after receiving a slap. Good ol' Ricky tries to apologise in horror after realising what he has done before getting ambushed by the DA and gets bloodied (this may be what breakes his nose). The babyfaces return and save Steamboat and everything explodes into a frenzy.

Just so much fun to watch, may make my bottom 10.

****1/4*

*Steve Williams & Terry Gordy v Dustin Rhodes & Barry Windham, 03/10/1992*

This was bloody awesome. Gordy and Williams were so great as ass kickers with some violent punches and neat double team moves. Windham made a great FIP and I've grown to enjoy the WCW formula of the hot tag (Rhodes here) getting momentary momentum before playing a short FIP, I dig that eventually the 1st FIP usually gets to get some revenge as the 2nd hot tag rather than simply be an assistor to his partner winning the match. Gordy in particular was really fun to watch get outsmarted in the opening stretches.

****3/4*

*Arn Anderson v Big Josh (Matt Borne), 2/3 falls, 02/05/1992*

Great match. Particularly loved the opening two falls ending with both men picking up the fall despite being on the defensive for most of the fall. Borne refusing to let the ref raise his injured arm was a glorious bit of selling. Arn's pure look of disgust before even locking up with Borne was particularly hilarious

****3/4*

*Sting v Cactus Jack, Falls Count Anywhere 20/06/1992*

Foley is bloody insane with some of the bumps he takes in this. Sting looked as good as I've ever seen him tbh with some of his clotheslines and general offence. The perfect example of how Foley can work a great match. Will likely make my bottom 20.

****1/2*

*Arn Anderson v Dustin Rhodes (WCW 4/1/92)*

This is about as simple in execution a match as you'll find...and yet its completely brilliant. Dustin controls the early spells of the match with basic arm work, its used more to slow Arn down and stop him from controlling the match rather than fuck his arm up and I liked how Dustin decided the leg was a better bodypart to target long term. The next few minutes has some nice leg work from Dustin made all the more special by Arn's stupendous selling, he comes across as a man without any chance of overcoming his injury and Paul E. on the outside sells the fear in Arn being done tremendously well.

The spinebuster spot to stop Dustin's control really came off as an all or nothing spot and I liked how Arn initially couldn't do much on offence due to the leg work but slowly becomes more relaxed as the match goes on, he doesn't no sell it or anything close to that but you can sense he's gradually fighting through the pain and trying to win the match before his leg gives out. Dangerously has a few nice cut off spots in cheapshotting Dustin which riles the crowd and Arn going back to the arm was a nice touch to how Dustin used the arm to control the match at the start. Dustin's selling is good as well in fighting with only one arm and it often amazes me how guys around this time would sell limb work which lasted very briefly like it had been a 10 minute control segment. Finish was good I thought in furthering the whole Dangerous Alliance v Steamboat & co rivalry.

****3/4+*

*Big Van Vader v Dustin Rhodes, King of Cable Semi Finals 21/11/1992*

1/2* alone for the referee looking like Mickey Pierce from Only Fools and Horses. Vader is Vader and punches like Dustin defiled his daughter and bumps extremely well for a man his size and really puts over Dustin as a threat but at the same time retains his credibility as a monster on offence. Dustin sells his beating like a champ and FUCKING HELL at the inside out bump for the clothesline on the floor. Loved some of the punches Dustin threw as well as the really good false finish off of the top rope clothesline, crowd legit looked heartbroken when Vader kicked out.

****1/2*


*Dustin Rhodes v Jake Roberts, 26/09/1992*

Another awesome match which is well worth the praise it got earlier in the thread. Nice arm work by Rhodes which has become a staple in a few of his matches I've recently seen and Jake sells it all very nicely including a few lovely grimaces when Dustin rings hard on the arm. Transition spot with Jake faking an injury only to jump Dustin is a lovely spot and the way he taunts the audience by stretching the leg straight after is glorious. Some nice control work from Jake and props to him for continuing to sell his arm throughout. Likely will make my top 60.

****1/2*


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Only seen a couple of the most pimped matches from this "era" but I've been wanting to watch more since A LOT of people seem to love this time period.

Steamboat vs Rude - Beach Blast 92' is an obvious choice.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

I'd certainly buy this set if you ended up finishing it.

A few matches off the top of my head:

Pillman/Liger - Superbrawl
Sting/Vader - Starrcade
Sting/Vader - Great American Bash
Rude/Steamboat - Beach Blast
Windham and Pillman/Steamboat & Douglas - Starrcade


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

Simmons vs. Vader where Simmons wins the title. Surprisingly good match and a shocking outcome at the time.

steiners vs. gordy/williams from beach blast or the clash event on 16/6

Liger/Pillman vs. Benoit/Wellington from 16/6 clash - have not seen this match since 93 yet still remember it was awesome.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*'Ravishing' Rick Rude v Ricky 'The Dragon' Steamboat, 30 Minute Ironman Match, WCW Beach Blast 20/06/1992*

Rewatching this as part of a project on another forum to see if it holds up and by god almighty did it hold up. Rude's selling in this is nothing short of phenomenal, the inability to do his famed pose, trying to reach the rope with his left arm but pulling back due to the strain on the ribs. Even takes time to sell it during spells on offence and the way he strategised in reclaiming the advantage from Steamboat was terrific, in particular I dug the intended DQ in order to pick up a quick fall straight after.

Steamboat himself was terrific. First in kicking Rude's ass for 9 minutes straight after he insulted his son before selling extremely well, I always love some of his exaggerated flops after the impact of a move, a lost art in 2011 wrestling. Enjoyed the duel tombstone spot and always dug Rude getting his leg on the ropes after a spell of Steamboat offence, it was timed just at the right moment in generating a 'FUCK YOU RUDE' reaction from the crowd in this prick messing up Steamboat's plan by not lieing down like the bitch they thought he was. Also enjoyed Rude employing the sleeper after the rest of his offence seemed futile against Steamboat and he capitalised on exhaustion, some nice teases during the sleeper of Steamboat passing out. Also dug both men collapsing into pins the more the match goes on to sell the beating they've taken, again so simple but so brilliant in showing the struggle both men are in.

Comfortably the best Ironman match for me.

*****1/2*


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Should be a very good set. Couple I can think of:

Lyger/Pillman - Superbrawl
Anderson/Eaton vs. The Steiner - Superbrawl
Steiners vs. Fujinami & Ziizika - Wrestlewar
Sting/Steamboat vs. Rude/Austin - Clash XVIII
Sting/Cactus Jack - Beach Blast
Rhodes/Windham vs. Steamboat/Douglas - Clash XXI


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*So looking forward to rewatching that. Definitely one of the best WCW matches ever, probably top 5. 

Also if anyone wants to join in and pick up some of the shows to watch these I've got the complete Worldwide set which I'll happily copy for anyone. I got the Power Hour and Main Event sets from Cal so you should really buy them off him for a dirt cheap price. Pretty sure he has the Saturday Night 92 set too. The Dangerous Alliance set would be an awesome set to pick up for a lot of stuff from this era from either me or Cal.*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Watched some stuff a couple of weeks ago to start this off but then I went on holiday and haven't got back into the swing of it yet. C&P job.*

*Steve Austin vs Ron Simmons - Worldwide 04.01.1992*
_Was kinda sceptical about this one going in but it ended up being a great little match. Simmons countering Austin's attempted counter out of the head scissors into a pin was glorious and looked amazing. Simmons is just coming back from a hand injury so logic tells you that the heel should go after the hand. Thankfully this is the Dangerous Alliance Era so that's exactly what happens and it's brilliant. One of the best performances from both men in their carears up to this point that I've seen I thought. Finish prevented it from being any better for a short little TV match with no finish this was great._

*****

*Arn Anderson & Bobby Eaton vs P.N News & Z-Man - Power Hour 04.01.1992*
_The start with the babyfaces on top is usually an awesome start to a tag match especially when Arn and Eaton are working as the heels but isn't all that great here. Once the FIP segment comes though Arn, Eaton and Dangerously manage to save the match for a while and what you get is basic heel tag team wrestling 101 but it's Anderson and Eaton and you're damn right it's great. Z-Man is a terrible hot tag, he's horrible in general actually but this was like the only part of the match where he wasn't standing on the apron looking like a dork. Arn and Eaton did their best to save the match but they didn't really have much to work with so they were basically working with themselves for the most part. News was a fine FIP though tbf to him but he sucked when he was on offence._

***1/2*

*Arn Anderson vs Dustin Rhodes - World Championship Wrestling 04.01.1992*
_This was actually really fucking long for a TV match so they work a much slower pace than you'd usually get on TV. Early on Dustin controls the match and it was kinda odd to see the young babyface controlling a body part over the heel for an extended duration of time. The slow pace made the match kinda difficult to get into early on but it paid off in the long haul as Dustin's early control segment allowed him to look strong on offence as well as being able to take a ton of pain and working a strong FIP segment too. The match does an awesome job of putting Dustin over and making him look like he genuinely hang with one of the best and most experienced guys on the roster in Anderson. Arn's control segment is much better and once it comes the match becomes much easier to invested in and you've got Dangerously doing his heel shtick too. There's a great spot with a phone shot to the head whilst the ref is on the match with his back to Paul E. and Dustin is standing up. Finish continues the theme of the match getting better and better as it goes along. Eaton's leg drop off the top rope to break up Dustin's pin looked amazing, even more so when the camera was focusing on the pin and you couldn't see Eaton come in. Eventually the match just turns into a brawl so that neither guy has to lose. I hate it when they finish shows before the main event ends too. They didn't miss much off the end of the WCW show and the continuation on the Main Event show was only really the brawl at the end but it's kinda shitty when you have a great match on last and the show finishes before the match does. It did make for an awesome near fall right at the end when JR started putting out that they only had a minute or so left and right then they drop a big near fall._

****1/4+*

*Steve Austin & Bobby Eaton vs Big Josh & Van Hammer - Main Event 05.01.1992*
_Hammer fucking sucks and sadly kills the match. Well maybe not kill because it's still a fair match but he definitely prevents it from being as good of a match that Eaton, Austin and Josh should be having. Big Josh is fucking great I think. He's no super worker or anything but what he does is consistently good and he doesn't do any annoying shit which hurts his matches or limits the potential that the opposition can get out of the match. Madusa at ringside adds a whole lot to the match with her wacky antics. Loved her wearing Austin's robe throughout the match too. Hammer's segment on top really started to drag towards the end of it but the heels control segment managed to muster it back up for a bit. Watchable match besides Van Hammer sucking._

***1/4*

*Arn Anderson, Bobby Eaton & Steve Austin vs Ricky Steamboat, Dustin Rhodes & Ron Simmons - Worldwide 11.01.1992*
_This isn't one of those 6 mans from the early 90's that I'd consider list worthy but it's a 6 man tag from the DA era and even though it could possibly be considered slightly underwhelming it's still an easy *** match. Just goes to show how amazing the quality of the wrestling was during this era when a *** match isn't up there with the best matches from that month. MONTH, not year. Dustin plays a great FIP in this one and there's a great spot where Steamboat sacrifices himself to protect his partner from an knee drop by Anderson. It's not Kobashi pleading for Misawa's life but it's still a great little touch to throw in there ahead of their title defense vs Arn and Eaton. Simmons is an absolute beast here too and he looks incredible off the hot tag._

*****

*Cactus Jack vs Z-Man - Power Hour 11.01.1992*
_Foley manages to make this the most I've ever enjoyed a Z-Man match. Foley is god. There's a godly spot at the start too when Z-Man is throwin karate kicks at Foley in the ropes and he just laps them up like he's enjoying them. Afterwards though he still subtly sells the shots so it doesn't come off like he's just totally no selling them but so that it comes off as him loving the pain that is being inflicted. God I tell ya. As you'd expect Foley bumps around like a maniac and Foley beating Zenk up is highly enjoyable too. Only goes about 5 minutes before fucking Van Hammer runs in but they do the run in really well to build to their FCA match. Foley's so fucking great._

*****

*Steve Austin vs Marcus Bagwell - World Championship Wrestling 11.01.1992*
_Isn't necessarily all that much of a great wrestling match but they do a great job of establishing Bagwell in this match. Austin playing the cocky more experienced heel was kinda odd seeing as his debut was just over 6 months ago and he was playing the role that you'd be expecting Arn or Eaton to play but he makes it work with his cocky attitude and taking the rookie lightly. Bagwell barely gets in any offence besides some quick flashes and teases of a comeback but it's so much better that way with Bagwell being a rookie in there with the TV champ. Can't remember if it's on the DA set but I'm assuming so because the angle that leads to this match with Paul E. offering the kid a title shot but Bagwell turning it down because he doesn't feel he's ready is utterly fantastic. 10 minute time limit matches are kinda odd too, especially when you have the ring announcer counting down the time at one minute intervals 5 minutes into the match. This is a great example of how to do 10 minute time limit match though as well as establishing essentially a nobody. Every single member of the alliance jumping Bagwell post match put him over really well too and it was an awesome visual to see them all run in at the same time and to see all of them stomping this kid to death. Sounds odd but Rude running in too made it seem more important too as he doesn't usually come out for stuff like this. The more I think about it the more I like this match actually. Don't really have an opinion on Bagwell atm as I haven't seen anywhere near enough of him to form an opinion but he looked good here and he definitely doesn't look someone I'd hate as a rookie babyface._

*****

*Arn Anderson, Larry Zbyszko & Rick Rude vs Ricky Steamboat, Dustin Rhodes & Ron Simmons - World Championship Wrestling 11.01.1992*
_Shorter than most of the DA tags up to this point but it's still great. The lack of time means that we don't really get a FIP segment but instead we get the majority of the matches with the babyfaces running rampant and the heel eating it all up which in turns makes up for a hot crowd and insane atmosphere throughout it. Simmons again looks incredible in his short bursts of power running through everyone. Some of Rude's selling in this is incredible too._

***3/4*

*Ricky Steamboat vs Bobby Eaton - Main Event 12.01.1992*
_Pretty basic match between these two but a basic match between these two is generally better than a good match between most modern workers. Steamboat's selling is great here. Early on it's maybe a little on the OTT scale of things but better to be over than under. It calms down as the match goes on and is better for it I thought. Rest holds can be one of the best spots of the match too when you've got guys like Flair, Arn and Eaton applying them. Eaton locks one on in this one and he does the whole foot on the rope shtick to gain extra leverage and the ref someone always looks up after he takes his foot off the ropes. They throw in an awesome little twist to it though by having Madusa pushing on the ropes once Eaton lets go to explain the ropes shaking. Fucking awesome._

*****

*Steve Austin vs Ricky Steamboat - Worldwide 18.01.1992*
_This might be the best match I've seen to date in terms of making the most of a 10 minute TV time limit and allowing it to actually add to the match. Steamboat going for loads of different variations of pins in the first few minutes was not only an awesome way to start the match do the whole babyface starts off hot deal but it ties in really well with the time limit being on the side of the champ. Austin plays second fiddle to him really well too and naturally he bumps around really good and his stooging is great too. Transition spot is beautiful too. Madusa trying to interfere with a fucking karate kick is so awesome. There's another attempt pre match and the ongoing story with Steamboat always catching her and teasing smacking this bitch right up is awesome._

****1/4+*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I really loved Arn vs Dustin 4/1/92. Was pushing **** when I first watched it I dug it that much.

Can't wait to get into Sting vs Vader, I hear great things about Starrcade 1992 as well as the strap match.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Speaking of Dustin, this match should totally make the set:

*Big Van Vader vs. Dustin Rhodes – Saturday Night 21/11/1992*

Before the match Sting levels Vader with a 2x4... I think. Don’t actually see it on the beginning of this match lol, which kinda sucks. Bill Watts shows up and tells Race that the match is still happening, and Race is banned from ringside!

Vader gets in Dustin’s face at the start, and Dustin shows no fear. Vader pie faces the young kid and Dustin responds with a right hand and a flurry of rights and clotheslines! As fun as that is though, it’s got nothing on Vader’s control segment. As usual, his offence is awesomesauce, but Dustin is such a great FIP that he makes Vader’s offence look even better than normal.

Oh man, I don’t know what else to say about this match other than the awesomeness of Vader’s offence and the awesomeness of Dustin’s selling of it. It really is fucking amazing. Dustin is young, he’s about what, 6ft 6? And here he is getting punched in the face repeatedly and selling it like fucking death. There are guys way smaller than Dustin that can’t take beatings from big men like Vader nearly this good. I remember reading Dustin’s book and him saying how he tried to pattern himself after Barry Windham, and watching him sell the way he does despite his size, essentially making him seem like a small guy, you really can see how he does his best to be like Windham. Think I might dig out some Windham matches later actually...

Oh man (again lol), Dustin takes one of those clotheslines where he flips over (as we see from many people, not just Dustin of course lol)... ON THE CONCRETE FLOOR. That HAD to fucking hurt. Looked amazing though, and led to the finish as well so it wasn’t some random wasted spot, which makes it even better.

Loved this, gonna have to watch their match from 1994 that I have on hand now. Oh, and I’m fairly certain this is making my list.

*Rating: ***1/2*


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

C&P job for the moment. I'll start doing proper reviews from the DA set though. NOT TO WORRY LADS.

Vader & Rick Rude vs. Sting & Ron Simmons – WCW Saturday Night 12/05/92
This wasn’t half-bad in the slightest, no sir. It sets up Starrcade nicely and gave the fans a nice wee taster for the PPV. Crowd’s hot before the match even starts and Vader’s just taunting the shit out of Sting. I must say, it’s seriously weird seeing Rude clean shaven. Simmons and Rude start off and they’re even-stevens in the power department but Rude’s just one-step quicker. I’m not a big fan of Simmons, he’s never really seemed like a stand-out guy to me. Both guys tag out at the exact same time and it’s ON between Vader and Sting babeh!

Vader being the vicious hure that he is, wipes out Sting by ramming the poor fucker into the ringpost back-first. Vader and Rude work over that back like it’s nothing and it’s beautiful to watch. Simmons eventually gets his hot-tag rather than Sting making one of his ‘WHOOOO!!!, COWABUNGA, I AIN’T SELLING SHIT’ comebacks. After a little bit of chaos, Rude picks up a cheap win and looks strong heading into the PPV. Really enjoyable for 10 minutes, the match just lacked that little something needed to kick it into ‘nomination’ gear. 

***1/4

Vader vs. Sting – Starrcade 1992 (12/28/92)
I thought this was on par with their GAB match, not better though. There’s a big staredown before things start out here and there’s a big-match atmosphere, although that’s helped by it being Starrcade and not WCW Pro. Vader establishes himself as the big-bad wolf right from the get-go by attempting a slap before anything and completely no-selling Sting’s offence. Vader treats Sting like a rag-doll and makes him eat press-slams like his bitch. Sting’s forced to take a quick breather from the hard cunt. 

After that, Sting starts his comeback but not in usual Sting fashion, he does this awesome kick (haven’t a clue what it’s called, don’t think the announcers adressed it) that I’ve never seen him do before or since. He busts out the ever-impressive German Suplex on the big-man and plants him right on his noggin’ a few times too. Just when it looks like Sting has Vader on the ropes, Vader decides to take a breather of his own. 

Sting ain’t exactly happy about this you know? Too bad he blows his load all in one go and goes crashing into the railing. Silly Sting, when will you learn!? Things break down into Vader just pummeling Sting with vicious punches, sort of like the ones that broke Foley’s nose. Sting tries his best to cover up, but that ain’t worth shit against Vader. There’s moments of hope for the Stinger like when he dodges Vader sitting down on him just like he did at GAB (really nice callback spot), but Vader keeps going back to bare-knuckle fighting like a traveller at the side of the road. In the final stages, things evened up a bit and both guys looked like they had it in the bag at times. In the end, Vader gets greedy with power and that lead to the finish coming out of nowhere and you’re actually left feeling like it could’ve gone either way. Great match with superb atmosphere and even better character portrayal all mixed in with some nice drama. After all that, I actually prefer this match to GAB now, but only by a small margin. This’ll be another fine addition to my list.

****1/4


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

Arn Anderson and Barry Windham had a 2 out of 3 Falls match for the TV Title on WCW Saturday Night I remember watching from WWE 24/7 and being blown away by it. Hopefully it makes this set.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd probably buy this once you finish it *Seabs*


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Segunda Caida said:


> *'Ravishing' Rick Rude v Ricky 'The Dragon' Steamboat, 30 Minute Ironman Match, WCW Beach Blast 20/06/1992*
> 
> Rewatching this as part of a project on another forum to see if it holds up and by god almighty did it hold up. Rude's selling in this is nothing short of phenomenal, the inability to do his famed pose, trying to reach the rope with his left arm but pulling back due to the strain on the ribs. Even takes time to sell it during spells on offence and the way he strategised in reclaiming the advantage from Steamboat was terrific, in particular I dug the intended DQ in order to pick up a quick fall straight after.
> 
> ...


 :agree:


*“Ravishing” Rick Rude vs. Ricky “The Dragon” Steamboat*
_30-Minute Iron Man Challenge
WCW Beach Blast 1992_ 

Rick Rude is the United States Champion but this match is a non-title contest which undoubtedly is set to prove who is _the better wrestler_, but also who is _the toughest man_ - *The Iron Man*. I’ve always appreciated Iron Man matches because they can make this circus that is professional wrestling look more like a competition through the athleticism and spirited fire we see lit in the performers; especially in Ricky Steamboat matches.

Am I the only one that feels Rude’s _“Fat, out of shape … take a look at a real man”_ promo that he did before every match never gets old? I chuckle a little every time I hear him say it. I mean a lot of those WCW fans actually do look like “sweat hogs” and Rude is really awesome.

This match pits a contrast not only in styles but also in personalities. While Rude verbally destroys the fans on the mic, the ultimate good guy, the man whose family escorts him to the ring - Ricky Steamboat - has always been and will always be an enduring babyface in wrestling lore. 

Steamboat brought the fight with extra aggression in the opening moments of the match. It was almost like Steamboat was punishing Rude for even thinking about attacking him from behind while Ricky assisted his family out of the ring. The pace is pretty fast in the opening moments of the match due to the fire The Dragon brings and the ride has taken off! 

I think it is excellent how they incorporated injuries for both men to work with in telling their story of ‘who will be the most durable for the duration?’ Rude suffered a rib injury from one of Steamboat’s gut-busters and Ricky completely dominated until Rude got a lucky break with a knee to the Steamboat’s head which leads to an injury to him. These moments are extremely important because the rest of the match, including the foundation for the finish is set here. I’ll explain further on.

The storytelling couldn’t be any better than it is here: Rude is the one who had an early injury and was dominated yet at one quick turn he has the advantage at *2-0*. 

Rude smartly works on Steamboat’s head and neck with “The Rude Awaking” and an illegal diving knee drop from the top rope to Steamboat’s neck. Again, we have more storytelling with Rude taking a DQ only to injure Steamboat more and further his own advantage with *3-1*. The “no flying off the top rope rule” did have valid reasoning behind it no matter how much we don’t like it because what Rude did was malicious!

Both men are in the best of the best category as far as I’m concerned, and their psychology used here to tell a simple yet fantastic story is just right. Rude never forgets to sell the rib injury. Even though he dominated a large portion of the match, he would always go back to holding his left arm towards his ribs. This is something that seems to be lost with the majority of workers today, some who are in the main event. 

And as far as getting behind a face that is in peril, Ricky Steamboat is at the very top as one of the best. I’d put him in the top class with Rey Mysterio, Undertaker, Shawn Michaels and Chris Benoit. When you see Ricky’s hand cramped and shaking with his fingers twitching, there’s no why I can’t sympathize with this man.

Steamboat showed his desire to win as he kicked out of a Piledriver and seconds later performed one of the best Tombstone reversals I’ve ever seen. When Steamboat was climbing, fighting out of the Tombstone position you can clearly see him “gutting it out” to pull off the reversal and hit a homerun and spike Rude’s head into the canvas. That moment for me really had that athletic-sports type feel to it.

Steamboat picked up another win there and then ANOTHER with the grueling backslide pin to make a tie at *3-3*, and that is when the fire reignited in “The Dragon”. 

I cannot say enough how great the psychology is here in this match. First of all, this burst of running and quickly hitting clotheslines while scrambling for pin-falls comes at a great period in the match to keep the crowd enthralled with the ups & downs of the match.

The pace is steady throughout with 100 percent selling which I say again is phenomenal. What I want to point out is how Rude shut Steamboat down again during Ricky’s electric onslaught. Rude gained the advantage due to Steamboat being overzealous in the beginning of the match but the end of the match is coming up and we saw how long it took for Steamboat to make a comeback the first time he got shut down. So what does Rude do with only three minutes left? He puts Ricky in a sleeper hold – GENIUS. 

It’s genius because this isn’t just a mere rest-hold but an essential and fine piece of storytelling that led to a remarkable finish. The sleeper hold will eat up the remaining time but if Steamboat passes out there is no more comebacks. I loved how Rude would kick Steamboat’s arms down so he couldn’t reach the ropes. Man, I miss how intense it used to feel seeing someone locked in the sleeper! Steamboat continued to sell the fight in him denying to passing out, denying losing. 

Steamboat finally fought up courageously and used the corner ropes to turn the sleeper-hold into a pin-fall! The snake gets his own poison spit back into his face! With only 30 seconds left in the match it was Rude that found himself scrambling to get a win with a flurry of clotheslines into pin-covers, shoulder blocks into pin-covers, ANYTHING to get a pin-fall! But the time ran out and the match was over with the final score at *4-3* . Steamboat turned a move that would have finished the match for him into a situation that not only finished, but embarrassed the narcissistic Rick Rude which is flawless storytelling for the match and their combating characters.

This is truly a superb technical wrestling match. This is how you build and build the drama of a contest as a compelling race to the finish line. This is the type of match that should be viewed by all wrestling fans. I think anyone can and should appreciate the work performed here. It is the type of match that takes what we call sports-entertainment and makes it feel more like, as Jim Cornette once said, “an entertaining-sport.”


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

"you must spread reputation around before giving it to Clique again".

FWIW, Andy3000 and Yeah1993 have both discussed a lot of WCW in their blogs with Andy in particularly doing an Arn Anderson project with 1992 matches being the bulk of the content. Probably be worth a look for anyone looking for some good shit to track through:

http://whiskeyandwrestling.blogspot.com/: Andy's blog

http://prograps.blogspot.com/search?updated-max=2011-06-21T17:21:00+09:30 Yeah's blog.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Great topic, I love WCW, but I haven't watched alot of pre 1995 WCW tbh, so I'm definitely going to download some of the matches suggested here, and I'm hoping your dvd is coming along nicely!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

This should be pretty great.

I watched and talked about a shit load of this stuff last year and tried to rank it all here. It got pretty hard trying to do that though, so I wouldn't put a great deal of stock in where everything is "ranked". Honestly, everything from #1 all the way down to about #60 could make a set like this, it just depends how comprehensive you want to make it.

Arn v Dustin from 1/25 isn't on the level of their match from the beginning of the month (which you've already got down there as a lock (and I do think that match *needs* to be on the set)), but it's an interesting comparison to the first one. Doesn't get as much time and is less "competitive", but it's a great Arn performance (if you're a fan of Arn's shtick then you'll dig it) and it furthers the Dangerous Alliance storyline.

There's a ton of multi-man matches from the first six months that are pretty much all worth watching for some reason, but how many do you need to include on something like this? All depends on how much you want to cover. There's so much good stuff you could wind up with a monster of a set.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

I was thinking of working my way through all of the '92 PPVs anyway. So, I might start sooner now.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Cactus Jack vs Ron Simmons - Main Event 19.01.1992*
_Sadly this ended up looking a lot better on paper than it ended up being. Crowd was into it at first giving Foley lots of heat but then as the match went they really died down. Match itself was kinda dull so it's no surprise. Ending didn't really work either with Zbyszko trying to screw Simmons by holding his feet during a pin put the shoulders weren't down and the ref points it out before counting the pin which didn't even get 3 anyway. Never really a big fan of refs not counting because the shoulders aren't completely flat. Makes the wrestlers look bad unnecessarily._

*Steiners vs Big Van Vader & Mr. Hughes - Clash Of The Champions XVIII*
_Typically fun Steiners match. Isn't an overly great match but it has them tossing two big bad boulders in Vader and Hughes around so you get a whole bunch of impressive spots which is fine for an opener. Steiners hit some crazy looking suplexes on the big men which they bump around huge for. They're hitting overheads belly to belly suplexes on guys like Vader like it's nothing including one off the top rope. Hughes takes an insane overhead bump coming off the ropes like he's fucking Brian Pillman not some massive super heavyweight. Not the best match ever but it's fun._

***3/4*

*Brian Pillman & Marcus Bagwell vs Terry Taylor & Tracy Smothers - Clash Of The Champions XVIII*
_Basically just a throwaway tag match with 2 random pairings but there's enough talent in there for this to be a really good little stand alone tag._

***3/4*

*Barry Windham, Dustin Rhodes & Ron Simmons vs Arn Anderson, Bobby Eaton & Larry Zbyszko - Clash Of The Champions XVIII*
_Man this is such a simple match but when you've got 6 guys like this even just working a reasonably short and simple match it's hard for it not to be awesome. Arn, Eaton and Zbyszko are three of the best heel stooges ever and they're typiclly amazing stooging around at the start for the babyfaces who are just as awesome at doing the hot babyface start. Simmons is fucking awesome in these mutli man tags where he just comes in and does a load of impressive looking power moves during the hot babyface sequences. Dustin takes an awesome looking dive over the top rope turning it into a lariat. Transition spot is so good too with Dustin taking another crazy bump over the top rope after Eaton charged in and managed to push Larry away from danger. Those transition spots are becoming signature DA spots now and every time they're incredible. Dustin then has a good little FIP segment. Isn't overly long but neither is the match. Then you get more of the babyfaces running wild over the heels which is fucking ace with the hot crowd behind them and then leads into the finish with Windham's cast over the arm that Zbyszko snapped in the car door coming back to haunt him for the win._

****3/4*

*Sting & Ricky Steamboat vs Rick Rude & Steve Austin - Clash Of The Champions XVIII*
_Again simple tag formula but when you've got a formula which rules so much there's definitely no harm in overusing it. Sting and Steamboat working the crowd at the start and pissing DA off by using some of their own dirty tactics against them rocked. Rude's selling of the atomic drops are absolutely insanely brilliant. Normally I prefer to have 1 extended FIP spell rather than 2 but it didn't bother me one bit here. Sting's first spell was really good, Steamboat's is much shorter but just as good. Finish sucks though and hurt the match overall. Was kinda sudden for starters on top of it being stupid for the ref to count a pin with two guys on top of Austin and Sting, the guy who isn't legal forcing it and being on top of it. Post match beatdown kinda makes up for it though. 1st Ventura commentated match too and him and JR sound awesome together from the get go and you can see the noticeable difference from the very start between Ventura and Schiavone._

****1/2*

*Ricky Steamboat vs Larry Zbyszko - Worldwide 25.01.1992*
_More of a straight up back and forth technical match than your usual stuff during this era and it made for a nice change. Doesn't get a lot of time they manage to cram a load of stuff in and it's all good stuff too. Highlight is Madusa's outfit. Just one of hundreds of things that make this era so awesome._

***3/4*

*Brian Pillman & Z-Man vs Young Pistols - Worldwide 25.01.1992*
_First half of this match is actually really good. Smothers and Armstrong work really well as heels and compliment the fiery babyfaces really nicely. Pillman naturally plays an awesome red hot babyface and Z-Man at the start is perfectly fine. Second half of the match though really plummets and Z-Man starts to affect the match more by losing clueless and ending up in the ring for longer periods of time. There's a really awkward moment where YP do the "distract the ref while the babyface makes the hot tag but the ref doesn't see it" trick and Pillman jumps and starts doing the comeback and Z-Man just stands still in the ring looking totally lost and Patrick doesn't really know what to call during the mayhem either and it just ends up being the comeback in the end anyway. Started off really well but time it finished they were starting to move backwards._

***1/2*

*Arn Anderson vs Dustin Rhodes - World Championship Wrestling 15.01.1992*
_Only gets about 5 minutes before Zbyszko just runs and they do a pretty lame DQ finish but for the time they had they had a nifty little match. Only big spot and it's an awesome one at that, that they do is Arn going down mid sequence holding his leg and faking an injury to give himself the opportunity to sucker punch Dustin whilst Dangerously distracts him. Arn's reaction after is brilliant though, falling back down to sell his "injured" leg and then jumping back up and doing starjumps mocking the fans. Probably gonna put it on the set as it's only like 5 minutes and it's pretty great for the time they got._

***1/2*

*Steiners vs Bobby Eaton & Larry Zbyszko - World Championship Wrestling 25.01.1992*
_Meh. The match itself doesn't really go all that long and it's kinduve a glorified squash by the Steiners which sucked. Eaton and Zbyszko barely get any genuine offence in so it's just Rick and Scott throwing suplexes out with no follow up. Best part came pre match though. The match was scheduled as a DA team vs Steiners and Dangerously chose the 2 guys to face them right before the match. After the Arn/Dustin match, Windham made the save and managed to get his hands on Austin and locked him in a figure four. So Austin comes out for this match and because the DA are so awesome he's still selling the leg like a motherfucker from Windham's attack earlier and he even has it all bandaged up and he can barely walk on it. Little stuff like that is why I love wrestling._

*Bobby Eaton & Steve Austin vs Brian Pillman & Z-Man - Main Event 26.01.1992*
_This one got a really surprising amount of time, went a good 15 minutes with change. For the time they got though they really should have had a better match. Pillman/Austin sequence to start off rocked. Then Eaton and Zenk get in together and Eaton does the whole slow the pace down to suit us rather than the high flyers but it kinda ends up just being Eaton and Zenk standing there doing nothing with Eaton moaning at the ref a lot. Fucking Tom Zenk putting the dampers on another match. Picks back up in the last 3rd but there's always the notable stranger in the room who shouldn't be there. Finish is kinda awkward too in that not everyone seemed to be on the same page and again the ref didn't seem to be fully aware of what was happening._

***3/4*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Brian Pillman vs Richard Morton - World Championship Wrestling 25.01.1992*
_They have B.Badd on guest commentary for this so the focus isn't really solely on the match itself and it's only really a midcard match with nothing at stake anyway. Even without a whole lot of importance or focus on the match though they have a great little match. Nothing fancy but when you've got two guys like this who can both go and they get suitable time odds are you'll get a good match and this is exactly what this was. Finish with Badd firing confetti at Pillma while he was on the top rope was pretty great too._

*****

*Bobby Eaton vs Dustin Rhodes - Pro 01.02.1992*
_Great match, short though as in easily sub 10 minutes. Starts off back and forth until the action goes to the outside, aka DA territory and Eaton gains the advantage by using Madusa and Dangerously to distract the ref while he drives a chair to Dustin's throat. A spot which Rhodes sells the fuck out of. The segment of the match on the outside itself is actually quite long but completely rimming of greatness. There's another spot after where they do the spot where both men run into each other and Eaton sits on the middle rope to try and regain his bearings whilst Dustin is down and Paul pushes him off the rope so that he lands in a pin on Rhodes. Isn't as great as the match right at the end of 91 but it's a brilliant shorter version of that match for sure._

****1/4*

*Arn Anderson & Larry Zbyszko vs Sting & Marcus Bagwell - Pro 01.02.1992*
_Holy cow this was soooo great. The opening Arn/Sting sequence completely rocked and Sting looked awesome during his spell in the match playing the babyface running wild on the heels at the start. Anderson and Zbyszko naturally compliment him perfectly too. The cameras getting real close to the wrestlers and picking up loads of little things that they say and even allowing them to cut mini promos mid match is brilliant. There's a great one here when Arn turns to the camera after gaining the advantage and just goes "brains over braun, and day!". Arn's the fucking greatest. Bagwell naturally comes in as the inexperienced rookie and tales the FIP segment and does a fine job during it. Arn and Larry totally rule throughout the whole match, just insanely brilliant. Finish is great too. Definitely gonna try and find a spot for this at the bottom end of my top 100. Had it had the longer Clash/PPV time it could easily have been top 50 material for me._

****1/2+*

*Rick Rude vs Brad Armstrong - Worldwide 02.01.1992*
_Isn't necessarily a great stand alone match, in ways it's just an extended squash but as a segment from start to finish it rules. Starts off with Dangerously during the quarterly Paul E awards which somehow all members off the DA end up winning all 5 awards. Totally goofy but amazing heel faction promo with them all coming in tuxes and Madusa pulling out another of her crazy OTT outfits. Match then is good with Rude dominating after some early offense from Armstrong which Rude does an amazing job of selling. Then post match there's more stuff with Rude/Steamboat and also includes Madusa kicking the shit out of some jobber at ringside. Madusa > you. This is the sort of stuff that I might just stick on a bonus disc at the end of stuff that isn't great match quality per say but it's a great segment._

*Richard Morton vs Brad Armstrong - Power Hour 01.02.1992*
_Another great little match from the Light Heavyweight division where two good workers just go out and there and have a great little TV match. Touch better than Morton/Pillman._

****1/4*

*Arn Anderson & Bobby Eaton vs Brian Pillman & Mike Graham - World Championship Wrestling 02.01.1992*
_Yet another awesome Arn tag. Again it doesn't get a whole lot of time, even by TV standards but the certainly make the most of it. Arn and Eaton work really really well with the dynamic of working with the light heavyweight team and Pillman and Graham are pretty great in their own right too. There's another example of how great the camerawork picking up on the audio is when Arn rolls out after the babyfaces start off hot and you hear Dangerously tell him "You're gonna let these 2 jerks get you upset? Arn Anderson. THE GREAT, Arn Anderson" to which you hear Arn just respond "you're right" THE GREAT ARN ANDERSON._

****1/4*

*Steve Austin vs Barry Windham - World Championship Wrestling 02.01.1992*
_Man if this was allowed to be a proper match it could be so brilliant. Austin's still selling the leg after Windham got him in the figure four last week and Windham has the hand in a cast so the match is entirely Austin going after the hand and Windham going after the leg and both men do an amazing job of it. Nothing else, just targeting the injured body part. After a few minutes the match gets called off but they do the DQ finish really well getting over the hate that Windham has for the DA._

*Rick Rude vs Z-Man - World Championship Wrestling 02.01.1992*
_You can definitely point to Rude's matches with Steamboat for making a case as to why Rude should be WOTY for 92 but this might be as good of a match to use for that case as any. I'm not normally someone who likes others saying a match was a one man show and such bur here Rick Rude has a great match with TOM ZENK and the match is entirely Rude destroying this jobber. Zenk in his own right doesn't do anything to fuck with Rude's greatness and that basically means he has a good match if he doesn't fuck anything up. He does a decent job selling his back in the sense that he cries out "MY BACK" a lot. Rick Rude though. God I love this guy so much. Rude's slow methodical beatdown of Zenk is great and on top of that he spends the whole match berating Steamboat in the camera and taunting him to build to their match at SuperBrawl. Greatest squash matches ever is something I can honestly say that I've never though of before but this might be just it. Watched it yesterday with all the other stuff so I can't remember for sure if it's this match but Dangerously turns to the camera at one point and says "miss me on commentary yet?" because you say Paul E. Dangerously is a cherish. A dime. A gift from the heavens above. I know it's kinda just echoing past comments but holy shiiiiiiit the DA was such an incredible group of people. *** match I'd say but *** for a squash is quite something._

*****


----------



## TheAce (Jan 16, 2006)

When I have more time, I have a lot to say about this eyar in WCW...SO STOKED you're doing this.

Quickly though, don't forget the NWA tag toruney and the PPV before that had a bunch of good tags...with Benoit & Wellington, The Malenkos, Dr Death & Gordy, Tenryu & Hashimoto, Liger & Pillman....so...good


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Larry Zbyszko & Bobby Eaton vs Brian Pillman & Mike Graham - Pro 08.02.1992*
_Just as good as the version with Arn in there. Isn't as great in the sense it doesn't have as many single great moments, mainly because Arn provides so many of them but they get longer time which means they can still have just as good of a match. Speaking of single moments of greatness Madusa fucking rocks the camera trash talking Pillman and how even she'd be able to beat him and maybe she'll challenge for the light heavyweight title to which JR makes a snidy little comment about her having to make the weight first implying she's too strong for the little guys. Good ol' Jimbo diddly Ross. Madusa vs Pillman probably would have been legit brilliant too._

*****

*Ricky Steamboat vs Larry Zbyszko - Worldwide 08.02.1992*
_Ahh the debut of THE NINJA~! Isn't as good as their January match but there's some fun stuff early on with Madusa and Larry losing their minds over a ninja standing at ringside. Zbyszko + Moaning = Fun Times._

***1/2*

*Sting vs Big Van Vader - Worldwide 08.02.1992*
_Awesome little prelude to their future series. Seen this before and I didn't remember it being this good. Vader controls the majority of the match as the heel destroying everyone's favourite Stinger and does a great job of it. Sting's comeback is great and there's a really good atmosphere for it all which helps for a short TV match. Really looking forward to getting to their PPV matches now._

****1/4*

*Steiners & Sting vs Big Van Vader, Cactus Jack & Mr. Hughes - Main Event 09.02.1992*
_Yet another fine 6 man from WCW TV in 92. Wont stand out from the pack come the end of the year when I look back on everything but it's a good little 6 man with the super babyface team of Sting and the Steiners. Vader is awesome in this again and Hughes is actually really fucking good for a guy his size and runs those ropes and bumps in ways he really shouldn't be able to do._

***3/4*

*Arn Anderson & Larry Zbyszko vs Ricky Steamboat & Barry Windham - World Championship Wrestling 15.02.1992*
_This looked a heck of a lot better on paper than it ended up being sadly. Doesn't have your usual hot crowd and none of the 4 guys really seemed pumped up for it and just worked a basic match with nothing much to it. Windham and Steamboat controlling the match from the start and Dangerously yelling "GO TO PLAN 2" was awesome. Turnover spot is kinda lazy and a let down by the high standards other DA tags have set. Finish is shit too, total shit. First real genuine letdown of a match going through the year._

****

*Rick Rude vs Brian Pillman - Pro 15.02.1992*
_Kinda expected this to be better than it was too although it was a step up from the previous tag on WCW. Loads of good shtick with Rude being the bigger guy and Pillman playing the smaller, lighter but hearty babyface really well. Rude's control segment is kinda forgettable but then they have some really good sequences at the end with Pillman's comeback and his high flying moveset._

***1/2*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Ricky Steamboat vs Cactus Jack - Worldwide 22.02.1992*
_The segment from start to finish in total goes about 7 minutes which is nuts considering how much they managed to fit into that time and how great all of it was too. Cactus is basically a hired assassin by the DA to soften Steamboat up before SuperBrawl and that's what the match is focused around and brilliantly so too. Cactus does an amazing job of working his role in the match which suits his style so naturally too. Dangerously is on commentary for this too and does a great job putting over the story with Cactus targeting Steamboat's neck as it's a weak spot after Rude injured him with the double Rude Awakening. Steamboat does a great job too following with the wild and crazy but focused feel to the match. DQ finish for Steamboat being thrown over the top rope felt silly after the ref let both men go for choking each other with Steamboat's belt for lengthy periods but whatever. Didn't hurt what was a brilliant match._

****1/4+*

*Arn Anderson, Bobby Eaton & Larry Zbyszko vs Van Hammer & The Patriots - Worldwide 22.02.1992*
_This really wasn't all that good and not something I'll be considering for the set. Hammer/Patriots aint exactly the strongest trio to start off with so you're hoping that DA get to control most of the match and you get loads of shtick from them but when that doesn't happen the potential for the match plummets. The babyface team control way too much of the match and the level of hierarchy really doesn't come into play like it should do. DA control segment is waaaaay too short which really really hurts the match._

****

*Arn Anderson, Bobby Eaton, Larry Zbyszko & Rick Rude vs Sting, Ricky Steamboat, Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes - World Championship Wrestling 22.02.1992*
_Well this was fucking awesome and it's no surprise really when you have 8 guys like the ones you have in this match and it gets plenty of time too. Hot start is tons of fun with the crowd going crazy for the babyfaces running wild and the heels are awesome at stoogeing around for them and just further maximising the reaction, particularly Arn. Arn in a lengthy multi man tag equals loads of Arn shtick which of course equals pure greatness. Way too many great little moments that he creates too note them all but to name a few, there's a spot where the heels are running into the ring and constantly get met by the babyfaces and dumped straight back out and Arn teases doing the same but retreats because he's a wise wise man. There's another spot too when Sting comes into to break a pin which pisses Arn off so whilst the ref is getting Sting out of the ring Arn claps his hand and Eaton comes in and Arn pulls this incredible face at Sting like he's telling Sting, "don't try and outcheat me son!". When Rude gets in the match there's a real change in atmosphere and you can tell that he's the star attraction of the group and then Sting makes the tag too and you get the "oh crap, shit bout go down" type atmosphere. The camera cuts to Dangerously when Rude gets the tag and he starts clapping his hands together and cheering for Rude like a little girl taking a subtle shot at the crowd going wild for the babyfaces. Dustin's the one who plays FIP and a really good one at that. Rude goes for the Rude Awakening at one point and Steamboat runs in to try and stop it because he knows first hand how devastating it is. Then Dustin manages to counter Rude and Steamboat starts jumping up and down and cheering like a little girl. Pure greatness. Post match with Rude giving Steamboat another Rude Awakening and Steamboat selling it like it was death was an awesome end note to go out on after an incredible match. That and the earlier Rude Awakening spot did an immense job of getting that move over as being a deadly move and the whole build to the SuperBrawl match between Rude and Steamboat has been incredible centred around that move. Totally loved their SuperBrawl match when I saw it before and now with the awesome build to it I can't fucking wait to see it again._

******

*Arn Anderson, Bobby Eaton, Larry Zbyszko & Cactus Jack vs Sting, Marcus Bagwell & Steiners - Pro 22.02.2.1992*
_Heaps of fun this was. Isn't anywhere near as much of an actual match as the above match was but it's still extremely enjoyable. Babyface control segment is drawn out which is no surprise with Sting and Steiners in the match and it's basically the entire match actually but it's really good and the crowd are into all of it so it's definitely not an issue. No control segment for DA, instead they just take advantage of the numbers game to blindside Bagwell and pick up the victory but it was something different and it worked._

*****

*Arn Anderson & Bobby Eaton vs Barry Windham & Ron Simmons - Main Event 23.02.1992*
_Not really sure why this didn't get put on the DA set. It's not a must see match but there's certainly worse matches on the set than this. I guess it's just a matter of goodhelmet having to cut numbers perhaps or he didn't have access to some stuff when he made it. Anyway back to the match. Solid if not overly great. Arn and Eaton are awesome at eating up the babyface's offence and making them look like world beaters. Arn is so fucking good too. I know it's almost becoming repetitive in these reviews but he's soooo fucking good and I know that's not a shock to the system for most. He's shooting way up in my estimations for GOAT too. Like probably top 30-25 US guys ever perhaps. Likely higher if I sat down and listed everyone. Dustin and Zbyszko get involved for the finish but the ref decides to let the match continue with them fighting in the ring and it ends with Windham pinning Zbyszko, who isn't even in the match so that was a fucking stupid finish but the crowd still popped for Windham pinning a DA guy so it couldn't have been that bad I guess._

***3/4*

*Arn Anderson, Bobby Eaton, Larry Zbyszko & Rick Rude vs Ron Simmons, Big Josh, Brian Pillman & Z-Man - Worldwide 29.02.1992*
_Basically the same layout as the Pro 22/2 8 man but nowhere near as good. The babyface team isn't as strong to control the majority of the match and they don't do a big control segment for the heels either which hurt it more here than it did before and they do a similar finish here too. There's a great Rude/Simmons segment over a test of strength though._

****

*Arn Anderson & Bobby Eaton vs Marcus Bagwell & Z-Man - Pro 29.02.1992*
_Ugh, Z-Man. Bagwell's in his rookie year so for some reason Zenk takes it upon himself to act as the veteran of the team giving Bagwell advice throughout the match like he's a wiley veteran who knows all the tricks in the book and Bagwell could benefit greatly from his experience. Cunt. It's kinda odd when Sting plays that role with Bagwell seeing as Sting at this point wasn't a guy I'd consider a veteran that should be taking on a rookie in a protege type role but they made it work between these 22 as Sting was basically the number one guy in the company. Zenk's a jobber at best. They brought him as a bit of a big deal and they tried to push him at the start and it obviously got to his head and made him think he meant something. Got to stop wasting so much time bashing Zenk. Thought it was funny how Zenk was the guy to fall into the DA's trap and ended up playing FIP rather than the rookie. The match itself is probably better than a Zenk/Bagwell tag should be but that's why Arn and Bobby are so great._

***1/2*


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

love the reviews Seabs, do you have a set plan for your next project?


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Awesome idea. I need to watch 92 WCW so this is a perfect time. Will watch it for Cal's set too.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

ddog121 said:


> love the reviews Seabs, do you have a set plan for your next project?


*Ahhh plans for projects. About 101 that are planned to be but will never be completed within this decade. 

I did the same thing with ROH 06 a while ago with the intention of making a set out of it but finalizing it all and making the actual set keeps getting put off for something less meaningful but it got brought up recently so I'm gonna do my best to put the last bits of that together in the next few weeks.

After that I definitely wanna do more ROH years and some old WWE/WWF years, particularly 97, 02, 04 and 06. I also really wanna make a sizeable Bobby Eaton and Arn Anderson sets as nobody's ever really put out a big set for those 2 guys and that's just not right. Look out for them in 2034!*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Seabs* is this at least going to become a real set because i'd buy this.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Oh yeah this one definitely will as I'm definitely going through it all for the WCW poll and I've made this thread now so that's motivation for getting it down with added priority. I wanna try and get done watching everything by time I start Uni at the very least and then it's just a matter of putting the set together. But yeah definitely gonna have this one out sooner rather than later now that I've got people interested in it.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cool. And stop popping up on my "People you may know" tab on facebook *Seabs* :lmao


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*In a really lazy, just don't feel like doing fuck all mood today so I'm gonna keep these SuperBrawl reviews short.*

*Brian Pillman vs Jushin Liger - SuperBrawl 1992*
*
Bah fuck it. I enjoyed Pillman vs Liger. Didn't think it was great as I have had in the past. The middle portion of the match with the pointless leg work annoyed me more than it does in most juniors matches. Atmosphere was brilliant though and it was a great opening match type matchup. Still think their House Show match from the end of 91 is quite a way better as a stand alone match though. Probably still stick it at the bottom end of my list unless I end up with too many great TV matches at that stage of my list and in which case I'm more likely to dump it to make room for something like Arn/Eaton vs Sting/Bagwell.

Cactus/Simmons had a really fun, short match. Foley bumps around as usual and it plays really well off Simmons' powerhouse moves. Nothing great but a fine little undercard match.

Austin/Zbyszko vs Windham/Rhodes was awesome. Loved it. All 4 guys were on top form and 2 awesome FIP spells from Windham and Rhodes which really made the match. Lock for my list.

Wasn't crazy about the Arn/Eaton vs Steiners tag like I seemed to remember it. Steiners really annoyed me with how protected they were and how Arn/Eaton could have been Zenk/Hammer and it wouldn't have made much difference to how the match came off. Obviously it wouldn't have been as good of a match but it would have achieved the same purpose of making the champs look unworthy champs and making Steiners look like they're better than everyone else. Finish was actually pretty good I thought but it was just another case of WCW not allowing the Steiners to look weak at any costs. Wont be making my final list.

Rude vs Steamboat was fabulous. Maybe a step down from what I recalled of it but still insanely great and I'd imagine it's gonna make my top 20 if not higher. Maybe not top 10 like I first thought though. Rude's selling is just absolutely spectacular and all the adjectives and hyperbole in the world couldn't do it justice so there's no point in trying. The spot where he starts flexing his muscles and he has to take his injured arm down and just pose with his other is still one of my favourite spots ever. Man this guy could sell a body part and Steamboat's selling is just as great to match too. Finish rocks too.

Stars?
Pillman vs Liger - ***3/4
Cactus vs Simmons - **3/4
Austin/Zbyszko vs Windham/Rhodes - ****
Arn/Eaton vs Steiners - ***1/4
Rude vs Steamboat - ****1/4+

Watched Sting/Luger at some point last year. It's a nothing match, not watching it again because I know it's not going to be any better. Luger not appearing on WCW for months is incredible build to a world title match on PPV.*


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

That PPV really is terrific. Beach Blast, Great American Bash & Starrcade are at least as good/better. 

I had a plan to write a big list of matches for this thread, but then I got lazy and figrued I'd still be missing stuff. Once I run through what I think I need to see I'll probably whip it up.

For now I'll just quote Andy:



> Basically watch as much 1992 WCW as you can.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Fabolous Freebirds vs Richard Morton & Thomas Rich - Main Event 01.03.1992*
_I guess this was good. I mean there was nothing bad with it and maybe a bigger Freebirds fan from this era would enjoy it quite a bit more than me. Mostly basic stuff but good enough to be considered at least for the final cut of the set._

***1/2*

*Dustin Rhodes vs Cactus Jack - Main Event 01.03.1992*
_This was full of fun for a 6-7 minute match with some great brawling on the outside as you'd come to expect from a Foley match. It's really rare for one of the bigger guys to take a clean fall on TV and you get some really shitty fuck finishes but the double countout worked perfectly here. Isn't close to being as great as the Steamboat/Cactus match in the sense of working in as much great stuff as you can for such a short space of time but for a 6-7 minute match you can't really expect much more than this._

***1/2*

*Steve Austin vs Barry Windham - Worldwide 07.03.1992*
_Really liked this a lot. Loads of hate and intensity in it and the brawling on the outside was awesome. Windham looks great, full of hatred and all and Austin's a great bumper so takes a great beating from the pissed off Windham. Windham controls the whole match which might have bothered me but in the context it worked really well with him managing to win the exchange on the outside which is usually DA land and him having the clear experience and size advantage over Austin and then the run in finish works even better with DA realising Austin's getting his ass whooped so they've gotta come in and save him._

*****

*Richard Morton vs Brad Armstrong - World Championship Wrestling 07.03.1992*
_Isn't quite as strong as their previous match but it still gets plenty of time for them to work a very good match. Armstrong's a guy who I tend to like everytime I see him but he always seems to be an undercard guy either working undercard matches or working as the undercard underdog going up against a guy higher up the card when I see him. There's some sweet stuff with around the arm in the early goings too._

*****

*Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes vs Chris Sullivan & John Peterson - World Championship Wrestling 07.03.1992*
_This is just an extended squash match but an awesome one at that. Windham and Rhodes are out in there bunkhouse gear to promote the bullrope match between Windham and Zbyszko the following night at a HOUSE SHOW. Crazy to believe in this modern era that a whole 10 minutes would be dedicated more or less completely to promoting a match taking place at a house show. Match is full of great looking offence and lariats from the texans and it's a shit load of fun and the jobbers do an awesome job bumping around for them too. Obviously it's not a brilliant match but it's a ton of fun watching Windham and Rhodes in their bunkhouse gear destroying these job guys. Zbyszko is on commentary also which only makes it even more fun._

*Arn Anderson, Bobby Eaton & Larry Zbyszko vs Brian Pillman, Z-Man & Marcus Bagwell - World Championship Wrestling 07.03.1992*
_Pre match they do an angle where Taylor and Valentine attack Bagwell which leaves him injured going into the match and works the whole match bar the finish on the apron with a towel around his neck which I thought was a neat little touch. Pillman is great and it's 80% him in the ring and only 20% Zenk so you get plenty of Pillman both on offence and FIP. There's a great spot when Pillman leaps over Anderson when he comes off the ropes and then Arn tries to repeat the spot but it fails on him. Bagwell ends up in the match which of course leads to the finish and they did a great job of making Bagwell get the hot tag with Pillman just falling back and Bagwell being closer for the tag than Zenk._

*****

*Steve Austin vs Van Hammer - World Championship Wrestling 07.03.1992*
_NINJA PARTY~! Rude on commentary far surpasses anything in the match but that being said it's not a bad match, probably one of the better Van Hammer matches you're likely to see but it's kinda dull and Austin at this point wasn't a guy good enough to carry a guy like Van Hammer to a better than ok match._

*Brian Pillman & Brad Armstrong vs Richard Morton & Johnny B. Badd - Main Event 08.03.1992*
_Ahhh more undercard goodness from the light heavyweights. This isn't as strong of a match as the singles matches have been but it more than makes up for it in pure fun and enjoyment. There's some really good shtick between Morton and Badd around them not being a proper team and not gelling as a team which all ends in Badd getting totally fed up with him and ending an awesome sequence where Morton pinballed between punches from PIllman and Armstrong into Badd's knockout punch._

***3/4*

*Steiners vs Bobby Eaton & Larry Zbyszko - Worldwide 14.03.1992*
_FUCK the Steiners. This super sucked. It's basically Rick and Scott coming to the ring and beating Eaton and Zbyszko in like 30 seconds if that. I've really enjoyed the Steiners stuff from their debut up until this point that I've been watching for the poll but they're so protected or everyone and anyone else it's getting really tedious at this point. At least Gordy and Williams are coming in soon. :mark: It's an angle not a match but a shit one at that and the show ends up with them brawling with Arn and Eaton but yet again they have to present them in a way that they're far superior than anyone, even their champs._


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Brian Pillman vs Richard Morton - World Championship Wrestling 14.03.1992*
_As usual with these two they have a really good TV match that benefits greatly from getting plenty of air time to develop into a really neat match rather than being over reliant on doing big moves and near falls because of time constraints. I preferred their previous match with Badd on commentary but there's little in it._

*****

*Steve Austin vs Scott Steiner - World Championship Wrestling 14.03.1992*
_Could have done with more time than it got and there's stuff not to like about the match but there's also a lot of stuff that I did really like about it. Dangerously is back on commentary for this match with JR which is always great as those two have ridiculous chemistry and it's always great listening to JR mocking him. Plus there's Madusa at ringside and she turns the Madusa volume up to the maximum setting for this match with loads of shenanigans including kicking SCOTT STEINER in the ribs. They pull out the trick where Austin has his foot on the ropes for leverage and Madusa starts shaking them as the ref looks over. It's a bit annoying though how Scott can't really go for an extended length of time without having throw in some moves of his own so his opponent never really gets to build much meaningful momentum as a result. Austin's control segment all be it short, was really good I thought and I enjoyed it a lot. Dangerously on commentary calling for plan B just seconds before the run in was awesome as well._

***3/4*

*Richard Morton vs Johnny B. Badd - Main Event 15.03.1992*
_Badd's in ring work doesn't really do anything for me but this is probably one of the stronger matches I've seen him have up to this point. Morton's really good at just holding the basics of the match together too. Probably wouldn't call it good enough to make the set though._

****

*Brad Armstrong vs Tracy Smothers - Main Event 15.03.1992*
_So they had a mini tournament for the light heavyweights on the show with 4 guys and the 2 winners facing each other to earn a title shot against Pillman. Morton/Badd was decent but the finals only went like 2-3 minutes but this was easily the best of the bunch. The Morton matches with Pillman and Armstrong are all comfortably better than this though but it's good stuff and enjoyable to watch bar the shit finish._

***1/2*

*Ron Simmons & Big Josh vs Mr. Hughes & Vinnie Vegas - Power Hour 21.03.1992*
_This was really fun considering it's mostly just powerhouse workers in there with no real gel between them but it ends up working. Josh takes a good FIP segment and Hughes as usual is an awesome bumper for the babyfaces. Nash is the noticeable weak link of the 4 though. I really liked the finish too with Vegas using the knucks on Simmons only for Josh to break the pin and smash his wooden plank over Vegas and move Simmons on top of him for the win._

***1/2*

*Arn Anderson, Bobby Eaton & Steve Austin vs Z-Man, Marcus Bagwell & Firebreaker Chip - Power Hour 21.03.1992*
_No way whatsoever should a match involving Zenk, Bagwell and Firebreaker Chip be this much fun and as you can probably guess it's a total DA carry job and a first class example to use of how much this stable rocked and could make anything fun to watch. Slightly meaningless TV match involving Arn always results in awesome Arn shtick as it does here with Arn taking the piss out of Bagwell and Zenk by running his hands through his remaining batches of hair on the top of his head and just working the crowd on the apron like a fucking pro. Madusa's on the outside and totally outworks anything that any of the babyfaces have ever done in their carears. There's some great stuff when she's jumping on the apron wanting to kick the shit out of Bagwell and Dangerously restrains her and starts telling her off for trying to get involved which leads to some great friction between those two whilst the match is going on and it also leads to an amazing spot later where Bagwell is on the ropes by Dangerously and Madusa comes behind Paul and starts holding him back even though he's just standing still. God I love that woman so much. She's got on one of her best crazy outfits too. Zenk has less to do than usual but he even manages to be a complete dipshit shithead on the apron when Bagwell tags in to lead into his FIP segment (which he does a really good job of btw) and Zenk reaches out for the tag and stars entering the ring like he just decided, "right boys I think I'm best suited for this role, change of plans." I hate bashing the same guy every match they turn up in but when he gives me so many spots and reasons to hate him with utter disgust it just has to be done. Loads of great heel DA shtick too and it's total evidence that DA could have a great, fully enjoyable match pretty much by themselves. They ROCKED. Definitely considering this for one of those spots 90-100 for just really fun and great TV matches even though I'll probably have to make room for it in place of a better match but fuck that._

****1/4*

*Arn Anderson vs Ricky Steamboat - Pro 21.03.1992*
_Great match as you'd only come to expect with these two in a singles match together but it really picks up in the last few minutes when the shenanigans hit. The spot where Steamboat throws Anderson thought the middle rope knocking Arn out of the ring and Dangerously over the top rope and into the ring is brilliant, as is the ass kicking that Dangerously takes from Steamboat. Then Rude runs in and we get even more Rude/Steamboat greatness. Rude's selling of the karate chop to the throat is totally immense and Steamboat fucking hanging Rude with his belt over the rope was incredible._

****1/2*

*Steiners vs Bobby Eaton & Larry Zbyszko - World Championship Wrestling 21.03.1992*
_Easily the most I've enjoyed a Steiners tag from 92 so far and it was much more balanced too and Eaton/Zbyszko looked like they should have given their standing on the roster. Steiners control segment at the start was awesome, highlighted by Rick's great lariat off the apron only bettered by his reaction to being told off by the ref for it. Goofy Rick rules. The headlock spot that Rick has on Larry is absolutely immense too, topped off by Rick thrusting himself at Madusa at ringside. Scott then plays FIP and it's a really good FIP segment too at that and they finally give something for the heels to work with. Hot tag is one of the best anyone in WCW in 92 has done so far and it fucking rules. Great match._

*****

*Arn Anderson, Bobby Eaton & Larry Zbyszko vs Dustin Rhodes & Steiners - Elimination Rules - House Show 17.03.1992*
_Up until Dustin and Austin's double elimination this was really good. Dustin was on fire and looked fucking amazing. Once it gets to being Arn/Eaton vs Steiners the quality and the pace stepped down and I wasn't anywhere near as into it as when Dustin was cleaning house. The champs being the only ones to take clean falls in it sucked and Rick beating Arn and Eaton in a handicap match so easily sucked balls too, even on a house show with how it came off._

*****

*Rick Rude vs Sting - Cage Match - House Show 17.03.1992*
_These two work brilliantly together and have some awesome chemistry. They do some really cool spots with the cage too that would still be the original now, especially the spot where Sting suplexes Rude into the cage and Rude's legs get trapped around the top of the cage and he's stuck there whilst Sting lays into him and it ends with Sting going for a splash into the cage and hitting the first time around but going for it a second time and Rude falls off the cage and Sting goes crashing into the steel. Rude also does an axe handle off the top of the cage which looked really impressive, even more so for a house show match and it's one of those cages that really aren't designed to be stood on. The film clips out but it could only have been like 2-3 minutes max by the looks of it. Rude's awesome and Sting looks better than usual when he's in there with Rude. Dangerously throwing the phone over the top of the cage for Rude to use was another neat touch too. I really liked this even if it's just for them using the cage gimmick in the match rather than just working a regular match with some spots where one guy gets thrown into the cage added in. Sting ends up with Dangerously in the ring after he pins Rude but sadly the film cuts out at that point. This was great though. Makes me wish they'd gone with Sting vs Rude at GAB rather than Vader but yeah that match was a pretty swell alternative._

****1/2*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Steve Austin vs Rick Steiner - Worldwide 28.03.1992*
_Isn't as good as the Scott TV title match so it's only really an average match of sorts. Short match with the obvious run in finish and not a whole lot in between._

***1/4*

*Rick Rude vs Big Josh - Power Hour 28.03.1992*
_Rude is fucking god. From the stuff I'd already seen from 92 before this project I was kinda torn on Rude and Steamboat for WOTY but now with the TV stuff added in from the first 3 months I'd definitely give the edge to Rude. The guy is fucking phenomenal in literally everything that he does. Awesome working short TV matches and then he can carry it over to longer PPV matches, one of the best sellers ever, awesome in control of matches and a great talker too. This is another match that ends up being greater than it probably should be. Not as shocking or anywhere near as much of a carry job as Rude/Z-Man was because Josh is actually a good little worker in his own right but Rude steals the show here. Josh hitting his finisher really early on and Rude rolling out of the ring before he can be pinned was a great start getting Josh over as someone who Rude shouldn't be taking lightly. Then Josh gets a great little control segment over Rude with a neat bearhug spot and some really good work on Rude's back which Rude sells so well. It pretty much goes without saying to say that Rude's selling was top notch but it's extra impressive here. He starts gyrating and then stops to sell the fuck out his back and it might have actually topped the similar spot in the Steamboat match at SuperBrawl. It's crazy to think how much praise the DA set gets from everyone who watches (and rightfully so) but then when you think matches like this and the Zenk/Bagwell/Chip 6 man aren't on there it blows your mind to think how much extra stuff could be put on there too._

****1/4+*

*Arn Anderson, Bobby Eaton & Steve Austin vs Brad Armstrong, Junkyard Dog & P.N News - World Championship Wrestling 28.03.1992*
_Yet another case of a DA 6 man carrying a match with a team of babyfaces who shouldn't really be having a great match to just that. Armstrong's maybe the one guy who's been the biggest revelation of the year so far for me. Most of the other guys I already knew were great and knew pretty much what to expect from all of them. I've seen Brad a number of times before but he's really looked like a top undercard guy going through this project and that's something that I didn't see coming. Thankfully having him in there with JYD and P.N News means there's one guy on the babyface team who can actually work and the Arn/Armstrong sequences are really good. Thankfully the right guy plays FIP and I think it's pretty obvious who it is. Loads of great little shtick from Arn as per usual and the DA control segment is as good as you'd expect. JYD is by no means good, especially in 1992 but he's barely in the match bar a few flurry of moves from him which is what he's best at. P.N News is free of any bashing for his flaws as a wrestler simply because he managed to get super over with the fans just by saying "yo baby yo baby yo" everytime he came out. Yeah wrestling really can be that simple sometimes kids. Definitely not as great as the 21/3 Power Hour tag in terms of DA having a much better match than you'd dream of with an average looking team of babyfaces but it's still another great DA tag to add to the ever growing list of them._

***3/4*

*Ricky Steamboat vs Bobby Eaton - Worldwide 04.04.1992*
_God this was just magical. Totally reminiscent of the old 80's Memphis studio matches where you'd get a neat little match followed by a monster angle and this angle is most certainly a motherfucking monsta. Match itself is really good for the time it gets but is obviously overshadowed by the angle. Steamboat going to the outside into DA territory and being able to go out there and survive only for Eaton to rake his eyes as he's getting back into the ring was a neat touch. Eaton comes off the top rope with his knee earlier on and goes for it again only for Steamboat to catch his knee this time which I dug as a nice little touch too. Then the pixie dust is sprinkled and you get one of my favourite angles ever. Right up there with the Dundee/Lawler studio match and that awesome piledriver angle Austin and Angle did on SD in 2001 that nobody ever talks about. Madusa gets in the ring and Steamboat fucking slaps that bitch and his reaction to it is just glorious. He's all ashamed with himself for hitting a woman and as much as he hates Madusa he's all apologetic for slapping her and knows that he's done wrong. Steamboat's the greatest babyface ever I've decided now. So many amazing babyface moments like this throughout his carear. He's pretty damn incredible. Obviously this leads to the whole of the DA storming out to the ring and the fact that the whole alliance floods to the ring get the angle over big too as you normally only get some of them doing a run in and it's rare for the whole group to run in and do a beatdown. Rude's chair shot is fucking nuts and completely gets the hate over for what Steamboat's done to Madusa. Then the stuff on the exposed floor is even more glorious with Steamboat bleeding which was a rarity and only made it even better. If WWE ever really want do a big beatdown then all they need to do is have the babyface bleed loads and it'll get over huge simply because of their no blood policy they've had for ages now. Speaking of WWE being ......s, all the Worldwide episodes are recorded off COD so you do get better quality on them but they also blur out Steamboat's bloody face. In a way though it actually adds to the angle and makes it seem more vicous and serious. I think it's a WWE edit because I've never known WCW to edit blood out but thinking about it, it's a low tech edit so it might have been actually and 92 WCW was very family friendly as it was. Either way I think it probably added to the whole shockingness of the angle actually. This is the type of the stuff that I just adore about wrestling. Sure you're matches filled with workrate and moves are great and everything but it's angles like this that make me love this stupid fake shit. I really liked how they didn't have it end the show either and after Arn comes out for a squash match and he's just totally taking the mick out of Steamboat and his busted face which just made an incredible angle even sweeter. THE GREAT, ARN ANDERSON. Probably gonna try and make room for this somewhere on my list as it's a great match in it's own right and the angle is too immense not to get some sort of ranking on my list. Difficult to place though as you can't really compare it to anything else list worthy._


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

*Steve Austin vs. Ron Simmons - 01/04/92*
Bleh, can't say I enjoyed this one too much. It was going well for the most part but neither guy really ever kicked it up a gear. Simmons dominated the majority of the time, the spot with Austin trying to wriggle out from between Simmons' legs was fun (that's open to inuendo's, I know) but there wasn't much else I enjoyed from Ron's control segement. Austin did some really nice wrist work and Paul E even smashed the phone on Ron's wrist but for whatever reason, Simmons must think it's a good idea to almost no sell the wrist completely and carry on like nothing happened. That just completely took me out of things and before I knew it the match was over. Average enough, nothing spectacular and easily forgettable. It breaks my heart to write that about an Austin match.

****

*Arn Anderson vs. Dustin Rhodes - 01/04/92*
Now this was more like it! I seriously loved this, maybe it just seemed better because I was irritated by the previous match? Who knows? I don't care. The early stages has Arn dominating Dustin, almost treating him like a kid, like he doesn't deserve to be in the same ring as Double A. What's even more awesome than that was Dustin working over Arn's leg for like 4 minutes straight and things never once getting boring. Arn would continue to sell like death unlike a certain wrestler in the previous review. Eventually, Arn would gain an advantage but rather than hop on Dustin right away, he throws him to the floor and lets his leg rest up for a while, because he's smarter than you. Arn then did some equally awesome work on Dustin's left-arm. Even little things like making sure you twist Dustin's arm around your good leg rather than totally forget and use the previously worked leg make this a delight to watch. The finish wasn't exactly ideal but I wouldn't call it a sour spot or anything. This is a definite nomination from me.

******


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

*Steve Austin & Bobby Eaton vs. Big Josh & Van Hammer - WCW Main Event 05/01/92*
A really 'meh' match, Van Hammer really brings this match down. The dude must think that he's a legit contender for greatest worker ever. Everything he does just screams 'EGO'. That said, Austin, Eaton & Josh do some enjoyable shtick but even at that, the match is still only average enough. At the same time, Madusa was great between wearing Austin's robe and roaring at the crowd 'HEY!, there's a match going on here!'. This isn't exactly something I'd tell you to go out of your way to see, skippable if anything.

****

*Arn Anderson, Bobby Eaton & Steve Austin vs. Dustin Rhodes, Ricky Steamboat & Ron Simmons - WCW Worldwide 01/11/92 *
I actually REALLY liked this one. I got a great sense of drama between all the sacrifices, Steamboat sacrificing himself to save Dustin from Arn's knee was awesome, but I loved Arn nominating Eaton as the sacrificial lamb and immediately just smashing Rhodes (I think it was Rhodes, might've been Steamer) head-first into Eaton's noggin'. Simmons doesn't do much but anything he does looks monsterous. This has a strong chance at making the lower end of my list. 

****3/4*

*Arn Anderson, Larry Zbyszko & Rick Rude vs. Dustin Rhodes, Ricky Steamboat & Ron Simmons WCWSN 01/11/92*
The one thing lacking here was simply time. They get like 10 minutes at best, and it's basically the DA guys eating all the babyface offence for the majority of the match. Arn is Arn, Larry was irrelevant here, Rude was great for the short amount of time he was in, we even got a signature Atomic Drop sell. The 3 babyfaces were interchangable in their roles, Simmons still doing barely anything but looking beastly.

****

Rick Rude vs. Marcus Bagwell WCW Worldwide 01/18/92*
Squaaaash. That said, Rude actually does let Bagwell look good for a while, but not long enough to become anything memorable. Bagwell was one of the few guys who looked to be on par with Rude in terms of physique, that didn't mean a whole lot here apart from a posedown. Rude shows the world what a ' _real sexy man_' does in typical fashion.

*1/2**

Edit: MOAR

*Steve Austin vs. Ricky Steamboat – WCW Worldwide 01/18/92*
This was really nifty for 10 minutes. The first few minutes where Steamboat gets an unbelievable amount of near-falls is insanely fun. The entire time, Austin always seemed to be second-best but always pulling out some dirty trick or finding a niche to make sure he was able to reach that precious 10 minute time-limit and hold onto his baby, the TV Title. Steamboats interactions with Madusa were top class too, just as you think he’s gonna hit the hoe, he gets decked with a nasty looking clothesline. The wrestling itself never skips a beat, and Austin bumps for Steamboat like it’s going out of fashion. So once again, we get a seriously fun match out of these two. This will go in the ‘maybe’ pile for nominations.

****1/2*

*Bobby Eaton, Rick Rude & Steve Austin vs. Ricky Steamboat, Sting & Marcus Bagwell - WCW Pro 01/18/92*
Yet another incredibly fun sprint. Steamboat started things off with a bang and then continued to keep up the pace. Rude sells an armbar and atomic drop like only he can and it’s a thing of beauty. Bagwell’s a non-factor here and gets his ass handed to him. But everybody want to get onto the good stuff, Rude and Sting. There’s a real tense fight-night environment surrounding those two. Too bad there was barely any interaction between them. Everything fell flat after Bagwell got the hot-tag instead of Sting, that’s about the only thing that sucked. Even still, some good viewing here.

***1/2*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Arn Anderson, Steve Austin & Rick Rude vs Ricky Steamboat, Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes - Pro 04.04.1992*
_Typically good 6 man. Doesn't stand out as much as some of the others but just look at the 6 guys in the match. Of course it's gonna be a good match. There's some continuity errors by having Steamboat in this match that aired after the angle on Worldwide but whatever, that happens. There's some great Rude/Steamboat confrontations in this match and the change in atmosphere when Rude gets tagged in is awesome._

*****

*Brian Pillman vs Brad Armstrong - Saturday Night 04.04.1992*
_The debut of Saturday Night! Hard to believe that it took them this long to change the name of the World Championship Wrestling show so long after rebranding themselves as WCW. So far going through the year there's only really 1 match that I can say I was expecting much more from than I got and was genuinely disappointed with. Well, this was the 2nd match I can say that about. Pillman goes for a move off the ropes early on but slips and he seems to just take it in his stride but then he turns around and tries to go back up the ropes and makes it look bad and from that point on Pillman seemed to be really off his game and the match suffered greatly because of it imo. Everything that Pillman did seemed to be off and he didn't really look motivated for it._

*Steve Austin vs Z-Man - 2/3 Falls - Saturday Night 04.04.1992*
_Hmmm Z-Man wouldn't have been the guy that I'd have in my first main event of a new show and in the first of the newly themed 2/3 falls matches they started doing on TV. It's an acceptable Zenk performance I guess in the sense that it's just really boring to watch rather than frustratingly bad. Austin isn't really at the stage to be carrying guys and the fact that's 2/3 falls and they go longer than usual really doesn't help either of them. I did like how Austin went over clean with out any shenanigans or cheating though so that was cool. Zenk won his fall with a Lou Thesz press which looked awful._

*Bobby Eaton vs Rick Steiner - Main Event 05.04.1992*
_One of the weaker DA matches so far but there's loads of Madusa shenanigans at ringside which make up for it and make it in the least an entertaining match to watch just for her shtick. Rick's comeback consisting of one move before he got a pin on Eaton was lame._

***1/2*

*Arn Anderson & Bobby Eaton vs Ron Simmons & Big Josh - Worldwide 11.04.1992*
_This was really good while it lasted but it didn't last long enough. Josh is always fun to watch and he's a really good little worker in the background behind all the big names. Him and Arn work really well together in this and served as a great appetiser for their 2/3 falls which I'm really looking forward to seeing now. Josh's spot where he has his opponent's leg and they have to start hopping to keep their balance and Josh starts dancing along with them is great. There's a brilliant spot where Simmons is gearing up for a football tackle and Arn sees it coming so charges at Eaton to move him out of the way and Simmons takes a big bump out of the ring. Looked like it would be the start of an FIP segment but instead Simmons got the tag about 60 seconds later and you never really get a middle segment of the match which if there was one could have made it a super little match._

***1/2*

*Arn Anderson vs Brad Armstrong - Main Event 12.04.1992*
_I thought this was one of the best singles matches of the year so far. Armstrong working over Arn's leg was the focus of the match and it was awesome. Early on Arn's in control and working over Brad's arm and he slams it into the ring post but it comes back to haunt him later on when Brad gets Arn's leg around the ring post and returns the favour which Arn does a fantastic job of selling. That all sets up Armstrong's leg work is brilliant. Armstrong controlling the majority of the match was unexpected given he was the babyface and an undercard one at that but Brad's a really good in ring worker and Arn just makes it work with his leg selling. Really good story of the underdog babyface really taking it to Anderson and proving he's every bit as good as him and Arn does a fantastic but subtle job of putting him over throughout the match too. Arn getting an opening for a comeback and targeting the arm he worked over earlier was neat too. Shame that Arn's comeback only consisted of reversing the russian leg sweep and then hitting the front suplex but it wasn't a big issue. Definitely considering it for my final list but chances are that there'll just end up being too many TV matches like this come the end so it might get bumped off. Anyway this was a brilliant TV match._

****1/2*

*Larry Zbyszko vs Nikita Koloff - 2/3 Falls - Saturday Night 18.04.1992*
_Long match. Goes a good 25 minutes and it probably wouldn't have hurt to cut 5-10 minutes out but all the same they wrestled a really good match. I'm really glad they had one of the weekly 2/3 falls matches end in 2 falls reasonably early into that era so that you lose the predictability factor of the 2nd fall. Zbyszko controlling the majority of the match but dropping 2 falls worked and he didn't come out of it looking weak despite being the guy to lose 2 straight falls. Tied in nicely with the rumours of dissension with Zbyszko and the Alliance. Match is really cleanly wrestled and although it doesn't have many memorable spots or a great story going through the match it's 25 odd minutes of fine wrestling bar the leapfrog botch. Madusa trying to distract the referee by untying his shoelaces was glorious as well. Koloff does the sit down interview segment the next week on Saturday Night with JR and the special guest and it's a truly awesome interview. You didn't really get long promos during this era, it was just 60 second quick promos mostly but with the new Saturday Night show they had a guest each week and did an extended interview segment with them. This was the 3rd one, the 1st two were alright but this one rocked. Tied up Koloff's heel run vs Sting they year before so nicely as if they were booking a year in advance when they did it and Koloff cuts such an awesome babyface promo._

****1/2*

*Steve Austin vs Barry Windham - 2/3 Falls - Saturday Night 25.04.1992*
_This 2/3 falls match goes back to the usual sub 10 minute match format which does give the match it's advantages towards the end but it also means they don't really get much to work with in terms of having a great match given they don't have that much time and they have a fall in that time as well which breaks up the momentum which isn't really something you want with a short match. Windham getting a clean pin off a suplex was strange but in a good way I guess. It's kinda odd when you have everyone hit suplexes which never result in a fall and then all of a sudden in a 2/3 falls environment it does equal a fall. They work the TV title time limit shtick with the time running out on Windham who only needs one more fall and Austin's basically just got to survive the time limit as there's no way he's getting 2 falls in that space of time so you get some great near falls in the last 60 seconds, especially the last one in the last 5 seconds where Windham hits the suplex which got him the 1st fall. Austin still looks strong too as he managed to survive the time limit and kick out of a load of stuff too. Not all that great of a match I didn't think bar a great last 60 seconds working with the time limit._

***1/2*

*Scotty Flamingo vs Z-Man - Main Event 26.04.1992*
_Flamingo was awesome in this match and you probably guessed that when Z-Man's name turned up again in here. Isn't necessarily a great match but Flamingo puts in a really good showing and there's some great spots in there from him too. Zenk has him in a head scissors at one point and he pops up out out of it but rather than doing what every one else on planet seems to do after that spot and go on the offence he pulls back and starts clutching his neck which I thought was a really sweet spot. They brought in a guy called JT Southern who was essentially a heel Van Hammer. If I'm looking for positive things to say about him then I'd say he does a tremendous job of copying Van Hammer's gimmick and everything about him but he does it so well that he's fucking dog shite just like Van Hammer. He runs in and does the spot where the guy outside the ring trips the babyfaces foot while he's doing a suplex and the heel lands on him for the pin but for whatever reason JT doesn't hold Zenk's leg down after the move and Zenk's leg just falls on the rope._

*Ricky Steamboat & Nikita Koloff vs Richard Morton & Tracy Smothers - Worldwide 02.05.1992*
_This was a fucking riot to watch. Crowd is crazy hot for the team of Steamboat and Koloff and they're awesome instigators for making the crowd go crazy too. Add to that the fact that Morton and Smothers' sole purpose is to make the babyface team look like fucking monsters which they do a sublime job of, it makes for a super fun match, which is exactly what it was. Not an awesome match like but certainly bonus stuff material._

*Rick Rude vs Terry Taylor - Worldwide 02.05.1992*
_Heel vs heel usually turns me off but it's only like 4 minutes and the crowd is really into it so it doesn't matter. It's only happening because it's the top 10 challenge tournament and Taylor just so happens to be #10 and Rude is 1st. They do some nice "out heel" the other shtick but not enough of it. The fans get behind Taylor as he's the less hated of the two so you get a good atmosphere which is the biggest risk of losing when you put two heels against each other. There's a spot where Rude injures Taylor's leg on the ring post and a few minutes later Taylor goes for an atomic drop and hits it but it injures his leg again so he cant follow and leaves him open for the neckbreaker which I thought was a super sweet spot to do for the finish. One of Taylor's better peformances of the 90's I thought. This and the Starrcade 91 tag, both coincidently where he's a heel playing an impromptu babyface._

*Arn Anderson vs Big Josh - 2/3 Falls - Saturday Night 02.05.1992*
_I really hate it sometimes when I see a match with two guys I love and then I hear great reviews of it and I set my expectations right up for it and I get a great match but not as great as I'd hyped it to be for myself so I end up leaving underwhelmed despite it being a great match. Well I love these 2 and I've heard nothing but truly great things from it. Difference is this time it not only lived up the hype for it but it even surpassed them and I could never have imagined it being this great. Utterly fantastic.

Gonna get my thoughts on Jason "ya see" Hervey out of the way first. Wasn't entirely sure if he was supposed to be a babyface color guy or if he was working it as an annoying little shit heel. In this match I'd sway towards the later but earlier on in the show he was pretty much full on babyface. Windham was this weeks interview and there was a guy in the crowd who kept shouting over the entire interview and you see Hervey getting really pissed off at the guy and it comes off super as a legit shoot when Jason starts yelling at this guy in the crowd who in the end turns out to be Dangerously in an awesome little segment. Then he was very anti DA and then suddenly during this match he was very pro DA. Anyway he talked a bit too much but he did the whole annoying little shit shtick really well and JR made it totally listenable with his comebacks to him and subtle put downs. There's a line when Ross goes to Jason "Does your cast find you annoying" and Jason replies with "no, what's that got to do with anything" and Ross goes "nothing probably, I was just curious" Jim Ross is one of my favourite people ever. I love the progression between these 2 during the match. At first he's willing to put up with him and engage in conversation with him and then as it goes on and Jason wont shut up and keeps piping on about the same shit, "look! another submission. I told ya" he just starts ignoring him and getting in some amazingly subtle put downs. Ross just gets more and more awesome(er) every time I hear him.

And another guy who I just love more and more with each viewing is THE GREAT, ARN ANDERSON. Every match he's in not only has awesome Arn shtick and consistently great wrestling but it's always super enjoyable to watch. The focus of the match is simple, Arn works over Josh's arm and Josh works over Arn's back. The limb work by both men in the first 2 falls is fucking terrific and just so easy to watch and get invested in. The match goes a long long time but not once did it feel like it was going too long, dragging or feel like it was going long for the sake of it. Arn starting off trying to work a slow pace so Josh cant build any momentum and get his power moves in sets the tone for a long match and of course the longer it goes the more it would seem to favour Arn. Arn and Josh winning their first falls after being worked over for most of the fall was another nice touch that I liked about this. Josh's control spell working over Arn's back is surprisingly really great and just as good as Arn's control segment, if not better.

Dangerously at ringside also offers a load of great shtick to the match. Getting up on the apron and just gauging at Josh's eyes while he has a submission on Arn and the ref has his back to them and then when he takes a cheap shot and scurries off and starts talking on his phone and then pulls this amazing smug, smirky grin into the camera. Arn rips Josh's lumberjack top off in the 2nd fall and shortly after you see Dangerously pick it up and start polishing his phone with it and then blows his nose with it before tossing it away.

Arn gets the first fall by holding onto the ropes whilst he has Josh rolled up and then the 2nd fall plays off that so well when Josh grabs the tights when he has Arn rolled up. Dangerously losing his rag at this was really great and what was even greater was Josh selling the arm when the ref tries to lift it after he wins the 2nd fall. There's a spot earlier on as well when Josh puts his arm on the rope while he has a submission and Dangerously starts absolutely flipping out this despicable act but the ref just ignores him because he's come to know that Paul E's just full of shit most of the time. There's loads of great spots around using the ropes to cheat. Arn pulls loads of them out and every time they actually look like they'd cause more pain to Josh and boost Arn's momentum which you don't always get from some guys when they put their feet on the ropes. Randy Anderson (the ref) aids these rope spots tremendously well too as he's always in a position where he can't see them and a lot of times you get refs clearly looking the guy on the ropes waiting for him to let go and prompt their cue to turn around and look confused. 3rd fall is definitely the weaker of the 3 but that'd be like calling one of the Flair/Steamboat 89 matches the "weakest"._

_This match totally rocked in every way possible. Awesome body work and equally great selling by both men. Loads of enjoyable side stuff too with the ropes, Dangerously at ringside and the amazing chemistry that JR and Hervey have. Right now I know probably 7 matches that I'll be having in my top 10 and currently this is in that top 10. There could be stuff I haven't seen before but that I end up considering top 10 material but I strongly imagine this'll still be in my top 10 come the end of the poll. If not then, extremely close to it. Legit, one of my favourite matches ever._

*****1/2*

*The 2/5 Saturday Night episode is awesome throughout actually. Obviously the 2/3 falls match is the highlight but there's also a really good little tag between DDP/Morton and Simmons/JYD which is much better than you'd imagine from those guys maybe ever, but especially in 1992. Loads of really fun heel work from DDP and Morton and Simmons is an awesome hot tag. Spoke about the Windham interview which is a terrific little segment and then they also show the second part of Ventura's interviews with Madusa that they started on Worldwide which is a truly incredible little angle. Ventura heeling it up and interviewing Dangerously and Madusa as they're accusing Steamboat and stalking Madusa and lusting over her despite supposedly being a family man with a wife and kid and Madusa is fucking killin it playing the "innocent", harrased woman and then the lights go out and Steamboat's music comes on and he appears at the top of the arena with these dragons and fire and starts blowing the fire and it's all crazy shit and Madusa is losing the plot down on the stage. Dangerously runs off pretty much immediately and then you see Ventura decide it's time to leave and they just leave Madusa screaming for her life and it's all absolutely incredible. There's more and more great little non wrestling segments creeping in to the shows like these whereas the first 3-4 months were wrestling heavy with just some 30 second promos in there.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I thought Austin101 was back for a minute. :side:


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

"Writes a 20 paragraph essay.....sums match up in 5 lines at end"


Oh Austin101


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

if Seabs says ratings are facts and not opinions I say we do a OW intervention or something :side:


seriously though, I'ma go check that Arn/BJ match.

edit: I was shocked with Harvey's work at commentary, he was an annoying heel but he did a damn good job putting over the story and Arn. I thought he was going to ruin the match and was pleasantly surprised. Double A was amazing in the match btw, holy shit.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Arn/Josh is excellent and I'm so glad Seabs loved it. Arn/Windham 6/6/92 to me just that *touch* better and I'm awaiting thoughts on that.

I still think Arn was the best in the world in 92.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*Holy fucking cow the Rude/Steamboat feud might be my favourite feud ever now and on Saturday Night 9/5/92 there might be my favourite promo from Rude on the interview segment. So much







going on throughout it. I'm sure you all know by now that Rude's a fantastic promo and the content throughout the Steamboat/Rude feud is unbelievable. They're at the stage now where Rude's accusing Steamboat of stalking Madusa and cheating on his wife and the entire interview segment is incredible. First the special guest asks Rude why he left WCW and JR turns away from him like what the fuck did you bring them up for? Then Rude starts shitting all over the WWF and then he starts bashing Steamboat and he;s getting immense heat for all this and he calls Madusa out by shouting "Tootsie!". I love Rude so much. Then Rude gets bored of JR's questions so he gets people in the crowd to ask him questions and it's clear they've been planted there by Rude yet Missy somehow manages to pick them out. One of them basically asks him what she has to do for him to fuck her and then they give the mic to another woman and she starts proclaiming that she's having an affair with Ricky Steamboat only to be cut off by another woman who says she's clearly lying because SHE'S having an affair with Steamboat and they start bitching and one of them comes out of the crowd and walks up the set and starts ranting and raving and JR's absolutely disgusted with her. I mean he can't believe the cheek of these women and she gets taken away by security and that's happening it goes back to the 1st woman who wanted to fuck Rude and she starts shouting that she's having an affair with Steamboat too. It's absolutely glorious.







*_


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Dustin Rhodes vs Bobby Eaton - Worldwide 09.05.1992*
_Doesn't get as much time as you'd want for these two to have so it's not on the level of some of their earlier matches but it's still really good for the short time that they get. There's some great arm work by Eaton on Dustin and shockingly more great Dangerously shtick. Eaton has Dustin in arm submission and he's holding Dangerously's hand outside and after doing it Paul turns to the camera with this amazing smug face just acknowledging to everyone that he's a cheating scumbag and then goes "excuse me" and goes back to cheating._

***1/2*

*Ricky Steamboat vs Cactus Jack - Worldwide 09.05.1992*
_Didn't think this was on the level of their other match this year but it's still a pretty nifty match no doubt. Steamboat has the nose brace on and they do a little stuff around that, though not a whole lot. Decent match._

***1/2*

*Bobby Eaton vs Dustin Rhodes - Power Hour 09.05.1992*
_Pretty much the same as their Worldwide match other than Eaton works the leg over this time and again Dustin does a great job of selling it, probably even more so this time._

***1/2*

*Nikita Koloff vs Mr. Hughes - Saturday Night 09.05.1992*
_Really good enjoyable little match. Hughes as always is great at bumping around for a guy of his size and there's a good little FIP segment thrown in there too._

***3/4*

*Scotty Flamingo vs Brad Armstrong - Saturday Night 09.05.1992*
_This might be the best light heavyweight match of the year bar Pillman/Liger so far. It's more of a high flying match than mat based like the Morton matches tended to be so it's instantly more exciting but also just as good. I've only seen Flamingo against Pillman at Beach Blast but I've been pleasantly surprised at how good Raven was as a light heavyweight at that time. Armstrong as I've been saying is really good also and they work really well together. Great match._

****1/4*

*Steve Austin vs Barry Windham - 2/3 Falls - Saturday Night 09.05.1992*
_Wasn't crazy about this. It was good but it went too long for my liking. I really like early Austin as a worker but he wouldn't be the guy I'd choose to work a long match like this. There's some really good moments like Windham getting an awesome near fall of the suplex which won him the fall in their first 2/3 falls match and then Austin stealing the TV belt after losing it. More heels need to do that. CIMA and his heel faction in Dragon Gate are doing it right now where they're stealing title belts they've lost and even defending them and it's awesome but it's not done enough. It's still a good match for sure but it dragged a bit for me and I was never really into it._

***3/4*

*Ricky Steamboat & Nikita Koloff vs Bobby Eaton & Larry Zbyszko - Main Event 10.05.1992*
_This was loads of fun. Steamboat and Koloff are an awesome babyface team and they're super over. Great match._

*****

*Bobby Eaton vs Dustin Rhodes - Worldwide 16.05.1992*
_Carrying the trend on from their 2 matches the week before of having a great match in the little time they were given. They advance on their previous matches nicely too with the brawling on the outside before the match and as always there's some neat limb work, this time on Dustin's throat and there's a great spot to set it up. Great Dangerously shtick on top of all that too._

***3/4*

*Big Van Vader vs Nikita Koloff - Worldwide 16.05.1992*
_Everything you'd expect for this to be assuming you were expecting a great TV match of course. Vader is a great guy for Koloff to play off and they both make each other look really good without doing much damage to themselves at the same time. There's a spot in the match where Vader starts screaming "Where's Sting!" before putting Koloff in the scorpion death lock which was an awesome spot to keep Sting/Vader fresh whilst Sting was off TV. Dusty comes out with Koloff to try and eliminate the threat of Race at ringside and they do a nice little spot where they start brawling to the back._

*****

*Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes vs Bobby Eaton & Steve Austin - Power Hour 16.05.1992*
_*insert generic really good DA tag match here*_

***1/2*

*Arn Anderson vs Nikita Koloff - Power Hour 16.05.1992*
_I liked this a lot. Arn is totally awesome in every match he's in and it's no different here. There's some really fun stuff with Arn making a simple rest hold the best thing ever. Great match._

*****

*Ricky Steamboat & Nikita Koloff vs Arn Anderson & Larry Zbyszko - Saturday Night 16.05.1992*
_Like with a lot of DA matches in the past week or two this one doesn't get a whole lot of time to develop into a particularly memorable match but it's still a good match for the time they get._

***1/4*

*Johnny B. Badd vs Scotty Flamingo - 2/3 Falls - Saturday Night 16.05.1992*
_Didn't have any expectations going into this one so maybe this made me enjoy it more when it actually turned out to be a great match unexpectedly. 1st fall is brilliant and it's all centred around a simple headlock but they do so much great stuff just around a simple hold and I really like matches when they work around a simple hold and get all they can out of it. Flamingo goes for loads of pins whilst Badd has the headlock locked in but he keeps kicking out and eventually he gets a pin with it by using the tights which brought the whole first fall full circle really nicely. Badd then regains a fall in the 2nd and any time Badd gets a pin with that top rope sunset flip is good times. 3rd fall is the weakest of the 3 but they do a really nice job of selling the exhaustion of the 2/3 falls gimmick match and in fairness to them when you start trying to sell a gruelling match it's hard to keep the quality of the match up with it. 3rd fall leads to some good post match stuff too._

****1/4*

*Bobby Eaton vs Nikita Koloff - Main Event 17.05.1992*
_Don't be fooled by these lower ratings for these Eaton matches over the past few weeks because they've all been under 10 minutes and there about as good of a match you can have in the time given without being a special match. Not crazy about how many clean falls the DA dropped in the final few weeks leading into War Games. Eaton and Zbyszko in particular looked really week dropping loads of falls and it maybe wasn't the best build to War Games to give away lots of babyface wins prior to it._

***1/2*


----------



## Legend (Nov 3, 2006)

This is awesome stuff, Seabs. I have individual sets for the DA, Rude, Steamboat etc. that feature some of this stuff, but it's nowhere near as extensive, and doesn't go into the kind of depth this was clearly one with feuds like Rude/Steamboat. 

I'd definitely want to get my hands on this


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Ron Simmons vs Mr. Hughes - WrestleWar 1992*
_Hughes is always fun to watch for a guy his size and Simmons is another big dude with big power moves so naturally they mesh up really well and you get some really good big men spots. The match was originally meant to be a tag with Cactus and JYD but Cactus took JYD out of the match during their entrance which was good but then it lead to Foley not wrestling for someone which sucked._

***3/4*

*Big Josh vs Ricky Morton - WrestleWar 1992*
_Josh is awesome and at the very least has fun, watchable matches. This was very good, mostly all down to Josh but Morton is far from being a bad guy to work with._

***3/4*

*Brian Pillman vs Z-Man - WrestleWar 1992*
_I had zero interest in this and it was one of the weak Pillman showings rather than one of the great ones imo. They tried to work the whole best friends babyface vs babyface formula but it only really works if the two babyfaces can work a really smooth technical based match which Z-Man is most certainly not capable of and Pillman wasn't on form enough to carry him. After about 5 minutes I just lost total interest in it and started only semi watching it but it did nothing to regain my attention. Crowd was hot and they did a lot of near falls so I can see it being something that people may like._

*Steiners vs Tatsumi Fujinami & Takashi Iizuka - WrestleWar 1992*
_Not sure if I can sit through many more Steiners matches at this point but thankfully the MVC matches are coming up. This was really spotty but not in a fun, short and concise way but in the sense that they all got in their moves with little build or meaning and none of which were really that impressive. They did one spot where Rick is on Fujinami's shoulders and Iizuka flies off the top rope into Rick but he catches him and hits some kind of suplex or at least that was the idea. Didn't come off very smoothly but they got the idea that Rick countered the move in mid air over at least. The New Japan guys added nothing to the match either._

*WAR GAMES - WrestleWar 1992*
_I'm not the biggest fan of War Games due to the restraints that the gimmick puts on the matches such as the low cage, no genuine teased falls, no eliminations and having everyone left fighting when the surrender happens. This one however had more than enough greatness to make up for those things that annoy me about the gimmick. So much greatness throughout and the best thing of all was that it felt like a fucking war too. Blood and carnage everywhere. Austin, Dustin and Windham in particular looked a fucking mess. Austin and Windham opening up the first 5 minutes was fine but I could have thought of better combinations to have a 5 minute singles match in the cage. Dangerously with his big sheet of strategies for whether they win the coin toss or not was awesome. Madusa climbing the cage and dropping the phone in one of the gaps was yet more crazy greatness from Madusa and such a fitting thing for her to do with the way she just rolled her dress up and got down to business in such an unwomanly thing to do at ringside. Dangerosuly screaming "WAR" when Eaton went in was too good. Arn coming in and cleaning house was majestic too. Rude/Steamboat felt really big when they both came in although it really fizzled down as the ring started to fill up and the sorta just faded into background. There were some great cage bumps and Zbyszko in particular took a crazy bump into the cage. The moment with Koloff and Sting was amazing with all the will they, wont they make up build going into it and then Sting's still not sure during the match but eventually they make up and it's a great little spot. The finish was pretty much perfect also. Zbyszko had been built up going into it as the weak spot in the DA and they were building the tension and it was a nice twist to have Eaton rather than him submit and the spot leading into the submission was brilliant. Easily my favourite War Games and when it was all over it really felt just about as good as that match can be imo. DA dissension after the match was brilliant also. Sitting in my top 10 right now and it's definitely staying there. Really pleasantly surprised at how much I loved it this time._

*****3/4*

*Arn Anderson, Bobby Eaton & Larry Zbyszko vs Ricky Steamboat, Nikita Koloff & Dustin Rhodes - 2/3 Falls - Saturday Night 23.05.1992*
_I thought this was good but at the same time a little underwhelming. 1st 2 falls are good but there isn't anything in there that I enjoyed the fuck out of or thought was really great other than some Arn shtick. 3rd fall improved a lot with DA targeting Steamboat's injured nose which was really good but kinda short lived at the same time. Shame that DA could only get their fall via DQ as they've been really low on legit wins lately and the babyfaces are just so god damn protected. The main focus of the match is to build more to Zbyszko constantly fucking up and costing the DA matches and it did a fine job of that._

****1/4+*

*Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes vs Cactus Jack & Abdullah The Butcher - Main Event 24.05.1992*
_What we got of it was good and it seemed to have the makings of a great match but then it got going for a bit and then stopped. They did a really good job of getting the wild and chaotic nature of a Cactus/Abdullah match over and Windham and Dustin adjusted to it and brought their own wildness also and both men had good but short FIP spells too._

***1/4*

*Rick Rude vs Dustin Rhodes - Worldwide 30.05.1992*
_Extremely hard to go wrong with a big Rude singles match and this is no different. It's the finals of some top 10 challenge tournament and I think they said the winner becomes the #1 contender so it gets sufficient time and it feels like an important match, plus the crowd are really into it and well behind Dustin. They work the match with a big match feel and Rude is immense. Awesome selling and he does the selling spot while he's posing again which is probably my favourite spot ever. Rude does an awesome job of making Dustin look legit as well by giving him plenty of offence and having to resort to cheap tactics to beat him. There's a really fun part of the match early on when Madusa keeps teasing getting into the ring which causes the crowd to warn the ref each time and she gets back down off the apron every time. Shenanigans~! at the end but in a good way that put both men over really well._

****1/2*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Steve Austin vs Larry Zbyszko - Saturday Night 30.05.1992*
_Fair match but overshadowed by the angle._

***1/2*

*Great Muta vs Brad Armstrong - 2/3 Falls - Saturday Night 30.05.1992*
_I found this kinda dull tbh. Not like it was a bad match cause it was technically really sound but it dragged a lot and didn't ever really seem to have significance or focus to any of it. It's largely mat based and seemed like a short TV match they stretched out to about double the amount of time that the match they worked should have gone. Wasn't crazy about it myself but it's something I could see others being much bigger fans of._

***3/4*

*Dustin Rhodes vs Terry Taylor - Main Event 31.05.1992*
_I liked this a lot for a relatively insignificant TV match. Both men get their arms worked over and both do a really good job of selling the body part. Dustin takes a nuts bump when he dives through the ropes by the ring post but rather than hitting the ring post cheaply like most others do he goes flying out to the floor and takes a crazy bump off it but it looked really cool and safe so it rocked. Some really good near falls in the last minute or two as well. Dustin counting along with the 2 counts with his own hand worked really well in this case as he did it in time with the ref's count rather than just pounding a really quick 3 count like he used to do._

****1/4*

*Scotty Flamingo vs Johnny B. Badd - Worldwide 06.06.1992*
_Yet another really good Flamingo match. Still really early into his run but he's looked great so far on a regular basis and easily one of the best finds of this project for me at least. Ventura on commentary is brilliant, especially so in this match getting all over Badd for his closed fist punches. Jesse's truly a brilliant heel commentator in doing the whole heel shtick but still managing to put both the heels and babyfaces over with his commentary. Flamingo's selling of the punches to his ribs is awesome as well. Finish is kinda sucky but the rest of the match was really good._

****1/4*

*Ricky Steamboat & Nikita Koloff vs Arn Anderson & Steve Austin - Worldwide 06.06.1992*
_This had the first half of a really good potential match but you never really get the second half of the match so it's limited in that sense. Anderson and Austin are great stooges for the babyfaces though and the babyfaces are equally great at firing the crowd up during their control segment._

***3/4*

*Ricky Steamboat & Nikita Koloff vs DDP & Ricky Morton - Saturday Night 06.06.1992*
_Really surprised at how much of a match this one was allowed to develop into. DDP's a great stoogy type heel at this stage and he's got tons of charisma and entertainment value in the ring even though he's still pretty green work wise but he's a good fit working in tags against a strong babyface team like this match. DDP and Morton get a shockingly long heat segment on Steamboat as well which really helped the match. Came as a real surprise given that the DA tags weren't really getting massive heat segments against the babyfaces in the past few weeks of TV yet they gave DDP and Morton a reasonably long one for a TV match. Isn't an amazing control segment on their part by any means but it does the job of getting heat for them, babyface sympathy for Steamboat and building to the hot tag, a hot tag from Koloff which was really good when it came too._

***3/4*

*Barry Windham vs Arn Anderson - 2/3 Falls - Saturday Night 06.06.1992*
_Totally fantastic match. Both mens selling was simply sublime with Arn's godly selling of the arm in the early stages and then Windham's selling of the leg and later on the back, all combined with tremendous body work by the other man as well. The transition from Arn targeting Windham's leg to his back was great. Windham takes an absolutely insane bump right over the top rope and takes a bad landing on his lower back which leads to Arn changing his plan of attack from attacking the leg that he'd been working on to taking advantage of the situation and working over the newly injured back. Loads of great Dangerously stuff at ringside as always but more subtle in this match and it allowed the match to be at the forefront which I liked. 3rd fall was one of the best cases of both men selling the effects of a long hard battle but still maintaining the quality of the match. Run in finish sucked and didn't really make total sense with it being a title match and Anderson wasn't exactly in the worst position ever to require a run in but whatever. Didn't stop it being a fantastic match. Definitely top 10 material. Currently got 10 matches that I'd consider worthy of being in my top 10 and that I really want to make my top 10. 2 of them I haven't got to rewatching yet but I'm certain they'll still be in there. Not aware of anything else that might get in there unless I stumble across something I haven't watched before and end up loving. There's a ludacrisly awesome Madusa/Dangerously/Missy segment on this show too which is completely wacky but full of so much greatness. Heyman and Ross may be my favourite wrestling double act ever._

*****1/2*

*Barry Windham vs Steve Austin - Worldwide 13.06.1992*
_This may be my favourite of the TV matches from this year that are your typical TV type match and not the longer TV type match like the 2/3 falls matches. Both men bring their A game to this one and it's by far their best match together so far imo at least. They have a great back and forth battle and they do a terrific job of getting over the battle aspect of the match with how they work the match. Finish is great as well. There was a potentially awkward moment when the ref looks directly at Austin with the belt but it comes off fine as Windham ends up blocking his view and then stumbles back into him. Definitely going on my list somewhere. No idea how high or low yet though until I get through the meaty end of the matches. I doubt it would have made my WWE list but obviously the list worthy criteria is gonna be lower for this poll and I'm not really sure right now how far matches this good can stretch my list out._

****3/4*

*Arn Anderson & Steve Austin vs Steiners - Saturday Night 13.06.1992*
_On the whole I enjoyed the majority of this match although there was some stuff that I didn't like about it, most not actually to do with the in ring work. Ole Anderson is the ref for this but he's not acting as a guest ref as he's been brought in as the senior ref. Even though the idea isn't for him to take away any focus from the match he does with his super slow and distracting counts. It takes him forever to get down to the match and then once he does he takes an age to check the shoulders are down and then counts a slow 3 count and it's really out of place when you're trying to work a reasonably fast paced TV match and you've got this dick trying to act as a ref doing these shitty falls. Bill Watts is on commentary with Ross and he's kinda off putting as well. He talks a lot and I mean a lot without offering any real input to the match and completely overshadowing JR and not in a Jason Hervey "jesus this kid's a motormouth who loves himself" heel persona. Missing the K Allen Frye era already. The automatic DQ for top rope moves is such bullshit as well in 1992. The match itself is really solid, Arn and Austin get a really good heat segment on Scott but sadly there's a commercial in the middle of it which sucked and kinda chopped it up into two little segments and kinda killed some of the momentum of it. Steiners aren't at the very top of their game technical wise and are a bit clumsy at times but nothing that off putting._

*****

*Ricky Steamboat vs Steve Austin - Main Event 14.06.1992*
_Really enjoyed this for a TV match on the short side duration wise. Austin is awesome early on as a goofy heel stoogeing around all over the place and making Steamboat look awesome at the same time. Then he gets control of the match by taking cheap shots at Steamboat's face and his nose which is still taped up from THAT angle. Steamboat's selling of all the shots to the face is incredible and pretty much perfection. Not overly done and done in such a subtle way that he's selling the pain but trying not to show it too much because he's a warrior. They do the time limit draw finish again and it offers some really good near falls in the closing stages again. Initially I really disliked both men going to the top rope in the last 10 seconds but after Steamboat makes is a pretty great thing when he acts all confused when the ref stops the match and the announcer announces the time limit draw decision. If I had to choose between this and the TV title match at the start of the year then I'd probably go for the earlier match but they're both pretty much on the same level._

****1/2*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Brian Pillman vs Scotty Flamingo - Beach Blast 1992*
_I was a big fan of this match when I watched the PPV last which was about a year ago and I'm an even bigger fan of it after watching it again now. They have the restholds in there which usually mean nothing and in juniors matches are often just to used to stretch the match out out between the high flying spots but that wasn't the case in this match. They really felt like they were meant to be there and had a purpose. Flamingo in particular did an awesome job of pacing the match and not allowing it to just turn into a spotty light heavyweight match. The arm work at the start was neat and Flamingo did a really nice job of selling it, in the short term at least. They spread the high flying spots out nicely too rather than just doing them all at once like was the case a bit in Pillman/Liger. Flamingo did an awesome job of getting his cocky shithead character over as well and his performance as a whole was superb. Really shocked at how much I've enjoyed pre-Raven Raven. Pillman takes an awesome face plant spot over the top rope for the finish and I liked it how it got over how high risk those type of spots were by having it result in Pillman's downfall and causing him to lose the match and the belt._

*****1/4*

*Sting vs Cactus Jack - Falls Count Anywhere - Beach Blast 1992*
_I fucking ADORED this match. Way more than I've ever loved it before. I've watched it twice before and I really liked it both times but never this much. Funnily enough I think I liked it more second time than first time too. The first 5 minutes of it are one of the best first 5 minutes to any match with Foley bumping around like a fucking loon on the concrete and they get some super spots out of it as well. Sting getting the best of Foley on the floor and doing more damage which in turn results in Foley going back into the ring and locking in a body scissors in a falls count anywhere match is awesome. About 2-3 months ago Sting had his ribs broke by Vader and has only really wrestled in War Games since then and nearly off Foley's offence is aimed at the ribs. Ross and Ventura don't really bring it up on commentary so it probably goes over most people's heads when watching it but it was far too deliberate and consistent to be a coincidence and just further added to the method to the madness theme that Foley had during the match. Another thing that I really loved about the match was how much it felt like a legit fight or as close to a legit fight you can have 2 wrestlers do. There was never any pausing to set up spots or any goofy wrestling shit that you'd never buy happening in a shoot fight but they still managed to work in spots like suplexes and Sting's splash without taking away the sense of realism that the fight had. In turn it also provides an incredible pace to the match also and the fact that you get such an awesome match in such a short space of time makes it even sweeter. The whole out of control chaos feel of the match worked a treat and even when there was the iffy Scorpion Death Lock spot where Sting turned over and they both just sorta dropped off the stage, the feel of the match made up for it and actually even made it a pretty cool spot, intentionally or not. Said after watching Arn/Windham that I thought I pretty much had my top 10 sorted unless I watched something that I had no idea would be amazing and then this match which I never loved this match before comes up and fucks all that up. Definitely putting this in my top 10, don't be surprised if it ends up in my top 5 either with Arn/Josh. The match itself is kinda odd too as there was no build to it at all basically with Sting barely being on TV and there not really being any feud between them when the match was announced bar maybe giving them the big match that they never got from the 91 feud but fuck all that because this rocked._

*****1/2*

*Ricky Steamboat vs Rick Rude - 30 Minute IronMan Match - Beach Blast 1992*
_Yeah this is pretty damn great. Maybe wasn't quite as great as my memory of it going into it was but it's not liked I've changed my opinion on it in any way. Steamboat coming out with his wife and son because he's the best person in the universe was awesome and tied in nicely with the build up of Rude trying to make out Steamboat out not be the family man he portrays himself as. Ricky's son has the best method of getting into the ring ever and he looked like a fucking pro doing it. Then this massive alarm bell went off in my head that it was bloody Richie Steamboat who I've been watching wrestle in FCW this year. Mind. Blown. First 10 minutes were utterly fantastic with Steamboat working over Rude's ribs and Rude showing why he's one of the best sellers ever. Rude coming out of it with a big shot and getting a fall out of it was great and that set up the short series of falls which was a tremendous period. Rude coming off the top rope and dropping a fall because of it but then picking that fall straight back up and causing damage was a super spot. Got over that new (and absurdly stupid) rule that Watts had just brought in too. The middle 3rd of the match kinda coasts at some points but never in a dull or a bad way. The quality of the wrestling is top class for all 30 minutes of it. Rude going for a sleeper with the scores level during the final countdown was great. Not necessarily the most exciting thing they could have done with the last 5 minutes but it was clever and made sense. Loved how it backfired on Rude with Steamboat getting a pin out of it and then Rude going for quick falls in the last 60 seconds like a madman. So yeah this was awesome and it's sitting pretty in my top 10. Not sure about top 5 for it right now whereas before I probably would have said it's almost certain for a top 5 spot. Shame it didn't happen at WrestleWar when the feud was scorching hot because they didn't really further the feud between this PPV and WrestleWar and Rude barely appeared on TV either but the despite the slight fizzle down right at the end, this was an incredible feud between the two and they produced two top class PPV matches out of it too. At the peak of it they did a promo with Steamboat saying the best way for him to get revenge on Rude would be for him to take away his US Title and then the blow off match is non title, that was a bit odd but I know why they made it non title with Steamboat going over and not wanting to have him as a transitional champ._

*****1/2*

*Barry Windham, Dustin Rhodes & Nikita Koloff vs Arn Anderson, Bobby Eaton & Steve Austin - Beach Blast 1992*
_Everything that you've come to expect from these type of DA tag matches. Arn is phenomenal as always and he's right up there with Rude and Steamboat for 92 WOTY right now for me. Rude probably edges it on the big matches but then Arn also had those 2 amazing 2/3 falls matches and he's pretty much had a great TV match on a weekly basis. All the usual spots and shtick that you'd come to expect from this match. Arn's as good of a stoogey heel as any, Windham takes a good FIP spell and then Dustin takes a longer and even better one after. Austin hits a lariat during it which Dustin takes a huge bump off and Austin leaps up after it celebrating like he's just got 4 numbers on the lottery. Top rope DQ finish is basically only there to promote Ole as the new senior ref and show that he'll DQ Arn if he catches him cheating. They got the top rope DQ over during the Rude/Steamboat match so there was no real need to do it again here._

****3/4*

*Steiners vs Terry Gordy & Steve Williams - Beach Blast 1992*
_Didn't think this was as great as I remembered it but it was still really good. There were a few small things that I wasn't crazy about concerning the match but none of them had to do with the Steiner faults that I've hated recently and feared would hurt this match. It get kinda stale for a bit during the middle of the match and the crowd aren't really into Gordy and Williams and only really come to life when Rick or Scott hit a move out of nowhere so you kinda end up with a long heat segment without all that much of an atmosphere for it. Scotty has a really good FIP segment though and there's some nice leg work in there too. Gordy and Williams were good in dominating the match, though I wouldn't say great. Rick then has a decent FIP spell afterwards too. I don't think them doing a time limit draw was a bad idea by any means but doing it on the same show as a 30 minute IronMan match maybe could have been planned better. Scott wasting time to set up moves in the last 15 seconds annoyed me too. I seem to remember their Clash rematch being slightly better anyway so excited for that. Will still probably make my list but maybe lower-mid section. 5 matches from this PPV that'll more than likely end up on my list, 2 probably in the top 10. Yeah this PPV was pretty good. It also Jim Ross in the greatest shirt ever. It's a really easy to PPV to sit through too which the summer beach theme and all the announcers are in casual wear. Jesse's dressed like he usually is actually, Ross is a boss, Bischoff looks like even more of a cunt than ever with his "I wanna be Jim Ross" shirt on and Tony looks just like he's come of the golf course after driving 18 holes with the "the guys"._

****3/4*

*Ricky Steamboat & Nikita Koloff vs Joe & Dean Malenko - Clash Of The Champions XIX*
_Good little opener here. The opening sequences with Steamboat in there were really good and he matched up really well with the style of the Malenko's. Then Nikita comes in and does his whole powerhouse shtick which was good also. Match starts to deteriorate when the Malenko's start to control the match though and they don't get back to the heights that they started with after it. Still a good match and a fine opener._

*****

*Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes vs Arn Anderson & Bobby Eaton - Clash Of The Champions XIX*
_Sucked that Arn had to go out in the 1st round but they were a great team to sacrifice for the unseeded Texicans. Arn is awesome yet again in this, as are Windham and Rhodes. Eaton hasn't really been as great for the most part in 92 as he was from the 80's right up to the first first month or two in 92 but he's still really reliable to put in a good performance and bump around to make the other guy look good. I always like to think of Eaton as the Paul Scholes of the wrestling world. Never speaks, doesn't have a whole bunch of charisma but it's always really good and has some amazing performances in him. There was a promo on one of the shows leading into War Games I think where Ross was interviewing Arn and Bobby was standing behind both of them and after every question, JR would turn around and as Bobby if he had anything to add and everytime he'd just mutter "Nothing Jim". Bobby Eaton - greatest talker ever. Match as you'd expect is really good btw._

****1/4*

*Brian Pillman & Jushin Liger vs Chris Benoit & Beef Wellington - Clash Of The Champions XIX*
_Ahhh, Benoit outperforiming the WCW roster before he was even actually on the roster. The opening sequence between Liger and Benoit fucking rocked. I really liked Wellington in this as well with the power moves. Enjoyed how they built to the big dives to the outside by having guys fall to the floor earlier on but gain their senses in time to not allow their opponent chance to set up for a big dive and then later after they start busting some bigger moves out they do come. Not only a really fun match but a great match too._

****3/4*

*Steiners vs Terry Gordy & Steve Williams - Clash Of The Champions XIX*
_And I did prefer the rematch as I thought I would. Isn't anywhere near as long which I thought helped them and the crowd was much better for it too. Wasn't crazy about the amateur stuff early on but I guess it was good. Then Doc hits Rick with an amazing slap and Rick just explodes at him and it's finally really on between the two teams. From there the atmosphere is great and it's much more intense and faster paced too. They still fit in a FIP segment on Scotty and although it's shorter than the one 2 days ago it does the job and is just as good. Really liked how the finish played off the big tackle spot they did and the finish itself was really good too._

******


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I thought Beach Blast happened before that Clash? (beach being June 20th and Clash being June 16th)


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

think it was aired after beach blast. edit: yeah the clash aired the 22nd but took place the 16th (wiki)


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Ah thanks. I thought it was weird how JR was pretty much talking during the Beach Blast match as if it was their first match against each other.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Dustin Rhodes vs Terry Taylor - Saturday Night 26.07.1992*
_Enjoyed the fuck out of their prelude to this match a few weeks before this but this wasn't on the same level. It was a fair match but nothing special and didn't have the atmopshere or the great near falls which made the first match so great._

***1/2*

*Steve Austin vs Brian Pillman - Worldwide 04.07.1992*
_Thought this was super. Much like the Austin/Windham match that I loved, in the same sense it's a great fast paced back and forth match with splendid action and the crowd was really into it too._

****1/2*

*Ricky Steamboat & Nikita Koloff vs Brian Pillman & Jushin Liger - Great American Bash 1992*
_This started off really well with the chain wrestling sequences between Steamboat and Pillman/Liger and they had a really nice flow to the match. Then the smaller guys targeting Koloff's arm was great and they had a super little segment around the arm work. Liger throwing out his moonsault and tombstone pretty much in the middle of the match out of nowhere was a bit odd as they just carried on with the match they were having after it like it never happened. After that point the match really dragged on and went considerably longer than it needed to. Had it been a quick 10 minute opener Frye era style tag it probably would have rocked._

****1/4*

*Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes vs Rick Rude & Steve Austin - Great American Bash 1992*
_There were some good moments in this and on the whole the match was solid but they never really got the crowd into it or brought anything that special to the table. Both Windham and Dustin offered strong FIP spells but again, probably would have benefited from being half as long._

****1/4*

*Terry Gordy & Steve Williams vs Ricky Steamboat & Nikita Koloff - Great American Bash 1992*
_Yet again this match was slow and long and methodical but I liked it a lot more than any of the other long tag matches on the show. All the single matchups came off really well and were totally fresh. Steamboat's FIP segment was brilliant, Koloff also had an equally great one and MVC were great as the dominant team in control of the match. For me it just clicked and I didn't mind it being a slow, drawn out tag match in this case. Can totally see why people would feel it dragged though and why someone would love any of the other tags which I thought dragged in stages._

******

*Sting vs Big Van Vader - Great American Bash 1992*
_Maybe it was just the mood I was in today when I watched or it was the effects of watching a show full of slow, drawn out tags before it but I remembered this being much better than I thought it was this time. Crowd is into it but maybe not as into it as you'd possible expect. This may sound nitpicky but darkly lit arenas really put me off wrestling matches a lot of the time. Crowd usually suffers from it and the matches always seem to come off as being more dull in those type of settings. Missing the K Allen Frye era already and the Watts era has really put a damper on some of the stuff so far for me. Just way too many old traditional views that he tried to bring back after everyone had moved on from them. Still the match was good, but not on the level that I remembered it being. They work the monster shtick in the match really well with Sting playing really well off of Vader. You could maybe argue that Vader bumps around a bit too much for the immovable object shtick to really get over. Sting's first flurry came kinda early and then later they tried to work the "can Vader be moved" shtick again after it had already happened. Probably didn't help that Vader bumped around like a ragdoll for the Steiners at the start of the year. Vader controls the match nicely and has the whole monster in control and taking out the big fan favourite shtick tied down nicely. Scorpion Death Lock on Sting was a nice touch. Sting getting Vader on his shoulders was a cool spot too._

****1/2*

*Terry Gordy & Steve Williams vs Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes - Great American Bash 1992*
_Just another slow, long, drawn out match to cap off a show full of matches identical to this one. Didn't feel like a PPV main event in any way with the worn out crowd and the lack of heat for it. All 4 men have a good match as you'd pretty much expect them to have but it just did nothing for me, despite being a good, strong match._

****1/4*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sting is an Amatuer because he stole his gimmicks from a comic book and was never in the WWF/E y'all.

He also uses the Big Splash as a finisher.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Jushin Liger vs Brad Armstrong - Saturday Night 18.07.1992*
_Had a feeling this could have been one of the best TV matches of 92 until half way into it the ring announcer announces it's a 10 minute time limit match and from then on it became painfully obvious that they were doing a time limit draw after 10 minutes but then again Liger wasn't going to be beat clean and Brad was the new light heavyweight champ, just sucked that they only got 10 minutes. Liger is a total beast in this and is soooo on his game. Brad is really good too but man Liger runs the show. The top rope DQ rule means they can't really do much high flying stuff so they have to keep it more mat based but they still have a great little match on the mat and they still manage to tie some aerial moves in from Liger. There's an awesome tiger feint kick into a baseball slide out of the ring sequence which ruled. Some really good near falls in the closing stages too. Just a big shame that they didn't get longer because this match was great and Liger was so incredible in it._

****1/4+*

*Steiners vs Bobby Eaton & Terry Taylor - Saturday Night 18.07.1992*
_Eaton & Taylor teaming was odd and even more so that Eaton came out with no Dangerously or Madusa. Watts' lack of faith in going anywhere the DA is probably top of the list of things that make me pull my hair out from his introduction. This is basically a squash match but it ends up being great because the crowd are going completely bat shit crazy for Rick & Scott. They throw in a good little heat segment on Scott and the transition spot is sweet. Rick's hot tag is immense and the crowd are just totally losing their shit over it and it's really awesome with Rick just slamming and suplexing everyone in quick succession. Really fun match._

***3/4*

*Steve Austin vs Larry Zbyszko - Saturday Night 18.07.1992*
_Austin's been having consistently high quality singles matches since about May of 92 at this point and from some time around when he won the TV belt back from Windham he seemed to have a massive jump in quality as a singles worker. They work the majority of the match on the mat with submission holds and it's surprisingly really good. Not in the sense that you wouldn't expect Zbyszko to be able to work a match like that with Austin but in the sense that Austin performed really well in that environment too. Larry goes after Austin's back and Austin after the leg which set a nice focus for the match. The more punishment he takes, the more Zbyszko's offense turned away from the focus on the leg to desperation flurries of offence was something I really liked. Commercial breaks halfway through matches is a big momentum killer for me every time, especially when it's your main event and that's another shitty thing from the past that Watts brought back. They planted the seeds right at the start of the match for Larry's hate of Dangerously costing him in the match and it played into the finish really well too. Lack of wacky Dangerously and Madusa antics at ringside since War Games is upsetting._

****1/4+*

*Ron Simmons vs Bobby Eaton - Worldwide 25.07.1992*
_This was a blast for a fairly one sided match on the short side. Simmons looks amazing on offence coming out of the blocks hot and busting some new moves that he hadn't used before that looked awesome. Eaton is naturally really good in it too and acts as a great base to showcase Simmons._

***3/4*

*Rick Rude vs Nikita Koloff - Worldwide 25.07.1992*
_Fucking JIP. Don't get much of a match out of it due it not having a beginning or a finish but it's more of a feud advancer anyway. The stuff from the match that they do show was fine but nothing exceptional. Post match brawl was meh._


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

McQueen said:


> Sting is an Amatuer because he stole his gimmicks from a comic book and was never in the WWF/E y'all.
> 
> He also uses the Big Splash as a finisher.


I really have a hard time getting into the guy (shut up that ain't gay at all son) tbh. His work screams 'not what he does but how he does it'. He does a lot of things fine and never really does any no selling or blown spots but there's just something about the guy in the 89-92 period where I find him the weakest part of a bunch of tags or singles matches bar the Vader series.

Anyways watched a lot of WCW for the poll today and these two are from 1992:


*Sting vs Big Van Vader, WCW World Heavyweight Championship, Great American Bash 1992*

LOVED THIS. Really thought it was a tremendous face champ vs unstoppable monster in Vader with a great crowd that was utterly behind Sting and booing Vader like ******** boo the end of NASCAR season. Vader as usual was terrific with his bumping for a man of his size which I thought added to the match and made Sting look terrific in being able to get the big man off of his feet, and Vader's control segment and general offence was stellar including some terrific punches and a hell of a splash. Thought they paced the match incredibly well between Vader looking unstoppable at the beginning only for Sting to use his intelligence to outsmart Vader in the lock up exchange and then knock him off of his feet with some rabid fire offence. Didn't think it came off as making Vader look vulnerable but more Sting's conditioning and athelticism being too much at times for the bigger Vader. Sting not really being able to ground Vader so continuing to try and hit like him a house of cards and ultimately proving costly not only in allowing Vader to start his initial control segment but also proving decisive in the finish of the match was a fine running theme which I thought played off of the monster vs champion story really well and Vader destroying the bloodied champion before pinning him was a real definitive moment and great way to begin their feud. Sting looked great in being able to trouble Vader but the match smartly developed the story of Sting not really knowing how to put Vader away and ultimately forcing him to make a mistake. Also loved the ref bump costing Sting the win off of the german suplex as well as that beastly rolling Liger kick Sting busted out, that was a thing of beauty. Yeah definitely going high on this one.

******


*Sting vs Vader, King Of Cable Finals, Starrcade 1992 *

Man this was a worthy followup which played off of the first match terrificly but I think I'd still rank it below GAB on a first watch. The start is very well executed with Sting trying to be cautious and meticulous in bringing Vader down as he realises his mistake cost him dearly the last time they met. Vader and Race do a nice job of trying to goad Sting into dropping this game plan before Vader overpowers Sting again and immediately they build another story of Sting being hopelessly outmatched vs Vader. Eventually though Sting retaliates and unleashes a great comeback with some great displays of strength of his own including a lovely DDT that Vader bumped like a nutter for. Looooved the callback spot to their first match and the continuation of the running theme that Sting just does not know how to put Vader away and once again his over exuberance costs him dearly as he plants himself on the guardrail off of a missed stinger splash.

Vader now unleashes a killer streak of sickening punches and power moves including a disgusting splash that looked on first watch to land dangerously close on Sting's head. Sting bumps and sells nicely as this guy who looks close to be getting KO'd but who keeps getting up and Ross really puts over the possibility of Vader punching himself out as well as the danger of Sting employing this strategy and the ref maybe having to stop the match. Sure enough Vader's punches start to lose their impact (a spot I always loved in Jerry Lawler matches) and Sting feeds off of this and unleashes a barrage of punches before hitting a samoan drop which looked very sluggish in execution but fit nicely into the story of Sting being beaten to within an inch of his life and not having the power to be clean lifting a man of Vader's size. Race distracts Sting just in time for Vader to take control again before getting overconfident and crucially making a mistake (as was the finish in the GAB match) by going for a second splash and allowing Sting to counter with a gorgeous powerslam for a quick flash pin. Loved the theme of this match being Sting again not knowing how to keep Vader down and ultimately leading to him getting beaten within an inch of his life but crucially finding a way to outsmart Vader and be able to finally score a pin over the monster although still being none the wiser on how to properly deal with this behemoth.

******


----------



## sportzinn (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you so much... it is very interesting thread... i was 4 years old child in 1992... and tha time I didnt know about Wrestling...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Segunda Caida said:


> I really have a hard time getting into the guy (shut up that ain't gay at all son) tbh. His work screams 'not what he does but how he does it'. He does a lot of things fine and never really does any no selling or blown spots but there's just something about the guy in the 89-92 period where I find him the weakest part of a bunch of tags or singles matches bar the Vader series.


I said pretty much the same thing.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/571116-do-you-think-wwe-missed-out-sting-2.html


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Sting's never really bothered me in his earlier years as a guy that I find annoying or struggle to get into. He's not anyone that I'm going to go out and defend against people who don't think he's very good either though. He was basically a perfect babyface and once he had that he pretty much had his lack of in ring skills covered by the atmosphere. 

Calling him the weaker part of many tags between 89-92 is hardly a insult either really considering the guys he had to work with in that era. Wouldn't go that far either myself. There's been enough tags that I've watched for the poll from that era where he's been one of the stand out guys in tags.*


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^That's pretty much word for word what I think of Sting.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Ricky Steamboat & Barry Windham vs Dick Slater & Greg Valentine - Power Hour 01.08.1992*
_Man I couldn't believe how great this ended up being. Going into it I wasn't expecting an overly competitive match and even less expectant of it being of it being a great match. Valentine's been in for a few months and has yet to really do anything noteworthy before this match but in his defense he only really had Zenk and Bagwell to work with. His biggest flaw though is with him trying to work a 60 minute pace in a 10 minute tag where the pace is generally much quicker and then Greg comes in and it slows right down. He was a pretty great base at this point but not really a carry wrestler which was why he hadn't done anything of note before this. Steamboat and Windham certainly don't need carrying though and the style of the match suits Valentine down to a tee. Slater is still really good and really athletic at this point too. They have a really lengthy and fucking awesome FIP segment with Steamboat and their slow, methodical style works really well in this case. Steamboat is out of this world amazing playing FIP as well. Loads of tremendous teases of a tag and Steamboat's desperation to get out of there and make the tag is glorious. Windham's an awesome apron worker too, adding to the teased tags and selling the tags the ref didn't see perfectly. Eventually Steamboat gets the tag and then a load of shenanigans take place but in a good sense, a really good sense. Barbarian comes out to take Steamboat out a bit more which prompts Dustin to come limping out on his bad leg and the 2 refs decide to make it a 6 man. Dustin's got an injured leg and he comes out with it all taped up and unwraps it all before tagging in but it backfires and the heels get hold of him and you end up with a little bonus FIP segment on top of it. There's a great spot where Steamboat grabs the towel or wrapping that Dustin had around his leg and teases throwing it in for Dustin but gets stopped. Slater coming off the top rope behind the refs back for the finish was neat too. Top 10 TV match of 92 for me from what I've got through so far. Never heard it talked about before so maybe I'm totally on my own about it or it's just a case of not enough people seeing it perhaps. Definitely considering it for my list. My list is starting to look pretty beefy now with all this 92 stuff added and I've only watched 88-92. Come across a load of TV stuff like this which is in the same kind of lower placed quality so I'm not sure how much of it I might have to end up dropping but I'd like for it make my list somehwere hopefully. Awesome stuff._

****3/4*

*Steve Austin vs Ricky Steamboat - Saturday Night 01.08.1992*
_Literally a match of two halves. First half is Steamboat working over the arm which was neat and then they go to a commercial and when they come back Austin is suddenly in control so they just totally skip over the transition part of the match which sucked. I fucking hate it when you have commercials breaking up big TV matches, especially when they're under 20 minutes and you know how long it's intended to go. Steamboat was supposed to have the match 2 weeks ago but had a rib injury so it got pushed back and he's got the ribs all bandaged up so naturally logic prevails and Austin works over them during his half of the match and does a really good job of it too. Finish is great too with Dangerously chucking some knucks into the ring but Steamboat getting to them first and clocking Austin with them only for the ref to find them when he raises his hand because Steamboat isn't a very good cheat. Another really good TV match, continuing the great roll that Austin had started over the past month or so on TV._

****1/2*

*Arn Anderson & Bobby Eaton vs Larry Zbyszko & Brian Pillman - Saturday Night 08.08.1992*
_Solid tag match centered around a great angle to get Anderson and Eaton back over as a credible tag team. 1st portion of the match has Pillman playing FIP and it's largely pretty forgettable. 2nd half has Zbyszko in that role and it's much better with DA destroying his arm. They go to a break right before the finish which was stupid and then come back and the show the last minute or so. Fucking Watts. They couldn't have just shown the end of the match. What's the point. Angle where they destroy Zbyszko's arm is great and makes Eaton and Arn look deadly. They had Zbyszko randomly in an arm sling the week before on Main Event though._

*****

*Rick Rude vs Nikita Koloff - Main Event 09.08.1992*
_This was a pretty good match with a great post match angle with Roberts debuting but man did they totally butcher the presentation of the angle of the 8/2 taping. For 2 weeks worth of shows they had been showing Roberts' debut, the end of this match and Simmons winning the belt, all before they show the matches with the angles on. It took them 2 weeks of TV showing Simmons winning the belt and talking about it before they showed it. Fucking stupid. This match is not only JIP but they also cut away minutes before the end of the match so that they can show a few words from Missy Hyatt which adds nothing. Plus she has this really unintentionally sarcastic sounding voice and when she goes "man, this is a great match" it kinda buried the match. The angle with Roberts running in is brilliant though even if the presentation of the angle is far from that._

*Ricky Steamboat vs Cactus Jack - Worldwide 15.08.1992*
_Yet another big match with stupid production and presentation. It's your main event and you show it JIP. Match itself is actually great but for me at least it's tarnished by them joining it in progress. Steamboat's selling of his injured ribs is beautiful and Cactus does a great job attacking them too. Finish is cool too. Can't really rate it though due it being fucking JIP._

*Bobby Eaton vs Big Josh - Saturday Night 15.08.1992*
_This was a solid little match but nothing all that fancy. They work some nice mat holds and Eaton comes out with a super counter for Josh's finisher which he now has to do off the second rope because of Watts' stupid top rope rule. Finish is kinda messy too._

***1/2*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

This is a spam post but I think i'm the only person whos posted in this thread that can even remember 1992. 

Anyways *Seabs* I needed this shit yesterday.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

McQueen said:


> This is a spam post but I think i'm the only person whos posted in this thread that can even remember 1992.


*You might remember some of the god awful adverts from 1992 then that I've been watching as the discs have the commercials left in. TBS were advertising a Jeffersons meet the Flinstones special one week which looked full of







*

*Brian Pillman vs Tracy Smothers - Saturday Night 15.08.1992*
_Rather formulaic mat based light heavyweight match from this era but in a good way and they definitely get a good match out of it. It's mostly basic stuff with basic mat holds and a few nice counters thrown in there but both men are good enough inside the ring to make it work._

***3/4*

*Ron Simmons vs Big Van Vader - Main Event 16.08.1992*
_This is the 2/8 title change match but they didn't show it in full on TV until the 16th despite two full weeks of showing the finish and having promos with Simmons about winning the belt and even promoting the rematch for a house show event. That all kinda sucked but the match itself is really good. Probably isn't something I'm gonna vote for but I did like all the same. Wasn't crazy about how Simmons got the title shot purely based on luck, first with Sting's attack and then the luck of the draw but in ways it worked and added to the story of the big upset and Ron making his dream come true out of nothing. Simmons isn't great in the ring by any means but he plays a great FIP and Vader is really good playing the dominant and bullyish heel champ. Finish kinda made Vader look a bit weak I thought considering he was built as an indestructible champ who feels no pain and then just a powerslam puts him down. Wasn't awful though. Best part of the entire thing is this black kids reaction to Ron winning which is simply amazing. Best part is he runs all the way down to the front row from wherever he was sitting to make sure everyone could see his jubilation._

*****

*Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes vs Dick Slater & Greg Valentine - Worldwide 22.08.1992*
_I've talked before about how fucking stupid and how much I hated Watts' idea of having shows finish before the main event was finished when I was going through the Mid South set and they do it again here before the finish and then the next week they only show you the last 60 seconds of it so you don't really get a finish to the match at all. Such stupidity and I'd be amazed if it made more people desperately tune in next week to see the climax than it did just totally piss viewers of and probably lose them next week. They have some bullshit at the start when they go to the ring and all 4 men are standing off against each other and they start the match but there's no ref in there and they start selling it like they were too eager to fight that they couldn't wait for the ref to get there. How many times have the wrestlers come to the ring for a scheduled match before the ref gets to the ring? Match itself is fine for what they show, nowhere near as good as the Power Hour tag with Steamboat in but it gets half the time and no finish so that was to be expected, plus that match was fucking awesome anyway._

*Ricky Steamboat vs Scotty Flamingo - Saturday Night 22.08.1992*
_Short match and Flamingo never really looked like much of a threat but it was still a good little match for what they had. Steamboat's ribs are still taped up and they have a nice little segment where Flamingo does a bit of work on them and starts pulling some cheap tactics out too. Flamingo doesn't look as great as he did right at the start of his WCW run, there's some moments where there was either a lack of chemistry or Flamingo seemed to be having an off day but there was more good than bad from him._

***1/2*

*Sting vs Dick Slater - Main Event 23.08.1992*
_Fairly basic match but there's a strong enough face/heel dynamic in it for it to be entertaining. Sting naturally is super over so the crowd are into it and Slater is really good at controlling the match, gathering heat and building to Sting's big babyface comeback._

***3/4*

*Ricky Steamboat, Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes vs Dick Slater, Greg Valentine & The Barbarian - Worldwide 29.08.1992*
_Good match, not great like the first encounter but this is still a damn good match in it's own right. Steamboat has a good FIP spell but not on the level of his sublime FIP performance in the other tag. Valentine and Barbarian are fine, Slater's awesome though. Barbarian delivers a fucking viscous kick right at the end too._

*****

*Steve Austin vs Ricky Steamboat - Power Hour 29.08.1992*
_This is fairly skippable I thought and definitely nowhere near the level of their other matches together. It's JIP which kinda sucks but whatever. Crowd aren't really all that hot for it on the whole bar some moments where they come alive. Partly due to the atmosphere at the shows and arenas that Watts created with his version of the product but also due to Dangerously not being given anything heat attracting to do at ringside like he had so much of pre War Games. They do the time limit draw for the finish so naturally you get some good drama and near falls during the countdown but they've worked different and similar matches to this, both being a lot better than this one. Still a fairly good match though but they've set the bar much higher than this for their matches together._

***1/2*

*Cactus Jack vs Dustin Rhodes - Main Event 30.08.1992*
_Good match but they didn't really put a whole lot into it. Layout wise I mean rather than workrate wise. Foley does his usual insane bumping routine on the outside and he does a sweet somersault spot too but aside from that it's a solid match without a whole lot too it._

***1/2*

*Sting & Nikita Koloff vs Dick Slater & Greg Valentine - Main Event 30.08.1992*
_STF tag so you can't go wrong working like that. Hotter crowd and a better worked hot tag and this could have been a great match. Instead the crowds reacting to the old school vibe of the new era shows aren't into it as much as they probably would have been in a different arena about 6 months ago. Heat segment is good and they build to the hot tag really well at the end of it with some great teases of Koloff getting the tag or a rollup pin and getting closer and closer each time. Sting's hot tag is sub par and him and Valentine kinda botch the bulldog finish with Valentine falling early and Sting not really getting any grip on his head._

***3/4*


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Seabs, just a question, will you eventually upload most of the 92 year here.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It's far from being a priority with me putting it all on discs to be released first. I'll probably upload a few matches as a taster of sorts but I wouldn't be waiting on a thread in the near future.*


----------



## Lord Worm (Apr 15, 2011)

I enjoy Reading all the reviews. I was watching back then but I cant imagine remembering any of it.
I was just a little Sting back then, He truly was my Hero. People forget how good he was in all areas.
Arn Anderson too.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Watched some of the WCW featured matches from G1 in 92. Probably got enough stuff with some other WCW matches in New Japan from 92 to make a bonus disc of WCW in New Japan.*

*Keiji Mutoh vs Barry Windham - NJPW G1 Climax 1992*
_This really did nothing for me. I really like Windham but he's never really been for me a guy who can get me interested in a match all by himself and Muta more times than not does zero for me and often quite frankly sucks. This wasn't a bad match but it was basic and imo boring._

****

*Steve Austin vs Arn Anderson - NJPW G1 Climax 1992*
_Liked this a lot. They work the heels with respect for each other dynamic really well with the extra student vs teacher type dynamic added to it too. It's a lot more Japanese style than traditional US style that you'd probably expect from it and both men do a terrific job of changing their games up and on top of that wrestle a great little match._

****1/4+*

*Rick Rude vs Shinya Hashimoto - NJPW G1 Climax 1992*
_Great match. Madusa is with Rude and they're awesome at whipping up heat between them acting like loves young dream before the match. Hash is awesome and Rude eats all of his moves up really well. Plenty of heat for it, tied in with them wrestling a great little match equals fun times._

****3/4*

*Steve Austin vs Keiji Mutoh - NJPW G1 Climax 1992*
_I hate Muta most of the time and I can probably count on one hand the amount of matches of his that I've truly enjoyed. This is one of them. Mutoh is fine but Austin is fucking great and copes amazingly well for a guy who hasn't been wrestling long thrusted into a completely different environment to what he's usually used on a larger scale to what he's used too also. There's a great sequence where Mutoh does his handspring elbow and they fall out to the floor and he goes for it again with Austin against the rail but he misses and it leads to a brilliant control segment by Austin. Finish is odd and was an unfortunate taint on the match where Mutoh starts running up to the top rope and randomly slowly falls to the outside before ignoring the spot and getting back into the ring. They recovered reasonably well from it I guess only for Mutoh to go back to the same spot in a different corner a few moments later. Wasn't like he slipped and took a bad fall, almost came off more like a worked fall. I dunno, it was strange and I guess Mutoh putting his trademark taint on the match but otherwise it was a great match and Austin had a brilliant performance._

****3/4*

*Steiners vs Keiji Mutoh & Kensuke Sasaki - NJPW G1 Climax 1992*
_This probably could have been a really great match if everyone was on Sasaki's level for the entire duration of the match. Scotty is pretty awful for the whole of it and messes up some really awkward looking spots which he just got nowhere near doing properly. Then there's a spot where he gets on the middle rope in the middle of each turnbuckle and makes it look like the most difficult thing ever to push himself up from the bottom rope to the middle rope before delivering a really weak looking double team and then they go to the top rope and do a similar spot straight after. Rick and Mutoh are fine for parts of the match but then in the last 5 minutes or so the match slowly falls apart bit by bit and both of them kinda lose their focus. There's a super fun spot where Mutoh mimics Rick's running around the spot which ends with him underneath Scott's legs and the crowd go ape for it._

****1/4*

*Rick Rude vs Kensuke Sasaki - NJPW G1 Climax 1992*
_Good match but kinda underwhelming. They work a really slow match with lots of rest holds and not a whole lot else that was memorable. Crowd are great for it though as Kensuke is super over and Rude gets some of his shtick really over with the New Japan crowd like his atomic drop selling and his gyration/selling spot which both look goofy but they get a really strong reaction._

*****

*Rick Rude vs Masahiro Chono - NJPW G1 Climax 1992*
_Fuck Chono. He's even worse than Mutoh imo. This goes on for a good 30 minutes and there isn't really to much to talk about from it. It's a pretty basic 10 minute match stretched out over 30 minutes. Crowd are into it which saves it from being terrible. Kinda dreading their Halloween Havoc match now without the Japanese crowd behind Chono. Maybe someone who finds Chono tolerable or even likes him will really enjoy it, I dunno. I didn't._

****


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That Rude/Chono match won "Worst Worked Match of the Year" from Wrestling Observer and i've seen highlights of it and it still looks fucking dull. Chono is really a hit or miss, usually miss kind of guy. At least he became somewhat fun when he went super heel in '95-97.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Man, I LOVE that Rude/Hash match. Forgotten gem.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Ran into any Foley vs. Steamboat goodness yet?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The 22/2 match is great considering it only goes like 7 or 8 minutes. They've had 2 other good matches so far but not on the level of the 22/2 match.*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Arn Anderson vs Dustin Rhodes - House Show 30.08.1992*
_This was maybe about as good of a 10 minute match you can have without it being a sprint. 10 minute time limit draws are generally a tad annoying but even more so when you've got 2 guys like this having the startings of a fucking classic and then they get cut short after 10 minutes. First half with Dustin gaining control of Arn's leg and working it over is awesome. Arn's selling is isanely good too. Then Arn gets the match back and you get the second half with Arn working over the arm and both men doing just as great of a job with the roles reversed. Some nice drama in the closing stages of the time limit too. There's a super spot where Arn starts to lock a rest hold in and then the announcer begins the countdown and Arn abandons it and whips him off the ropes to go for something more high impact with time running out. Finish is really good too. Could easily have been every bit as good as Arn/Josh and Arn/Windham if they took the first 7 or 8 minutes and were able to stretch it out over 20+ minutes._

****1/2*

*Rick Rude & Big Van Vader vs Ron Simmons & Nikita Koloff - House Show 30.08.1992*
_Man this was super fun and a perfect representation of what a house show tag match should be. I actually prefered the Simmons/Vader exchanges in this match to their title switch too. Vader looked more dominant and Simmons was an awesome FIP again. FUN._

****1/4*

*Ricky Steamboat vs Steve Austin - House Show 30.08.1992*
_Started off kinda meh and was difficult to get into at stages. Closing stages of the match are fantastic though with awesome back and forth dramatic sequences at the end that wouldn't look out of place in today's environment. This match should have been the title switch as it would have been a much better layout of match for Steamboat to finally take the belt off Austin in._

****1/4+*

*Sting vs Jake Roberts - House Show 30.08.1992*
_Doesn't get long too develop into all that much of a match but there's still enough time to fit in a load of Jake greatness, especially after the ref bump where you get loads of classic Jake shit. Roberts gets in a good control segment too working over the ribs for a short time. Good stuff for a 8 or something minute match._

***3/4*

*Ricky Steamboat vs Steve Austin - Clash Of The Champions XX*
_This was good but it was kinda underwhelming in comparison to their other matches and they didn't really add anything fresh to it for a big climax match of sorts. Dangerously is locked in a cage and they barely show him once the match is started and he has no role in the match. I guess that's the idea of the stip but at the same time it was a shame that he didn't have any role in the match regardless. In comparison with their other matches and they had a lot of matches together throughout the year this might be the weakest which was sad. It felt a bit rushed and like they had limited stuff to work with. Having a Clash at Center Stage is so stupid too, didn't give the show a special vibe and the atmosphere just felt like a regular Saturday Night show. Finishing stretch on the house show match a few days before this was much better and would have the perfect run of sequences leading to the title change._

***3/4*

*Arn Anderson & Bobby Eaton vs Dick Slater & Greg Valentine - Clash Of The Champions XX*
_This was a pile of stupidness. Zbyszko is ringside with Slater and Valentine and while it's obvious where he's there (Arn and Eaton broke his arm so he can't wrestle himself) why the fuck is he with Slater and Valentine who are heels and Zbyszko just turned face. Plus they barely do anything with Zbyszko and what they do is around him costing Slater and Valentine the match. Match itself was good work wise but it didn't work. Heel vs heel dynamic very rarely works unless you do the outheeling each other shtick and you go far a fun match rather than a serious one but they did none of that and wrestled it like a regular match with no heel/face dynamic. I felt bad for the guys involved because it wasn't really there fault it was kinda bad unless they helped lay it out. Hayes now managing Arn/Eaton is shit as well because WCW Hayes is shit anyway and Arn and Eaton already had Dangerously. Fucking Bill Watts._

****

*Ron Simmons vs Cactus Jack - Clash Of The Champions XX*
_One of the least world title like matches I've ever seen. Had the atmosphere of a regular squash match and it wasn't all that good of a match either, although it didn't get much of a chance to be. These two had a match at the first PPV of the year that didn't make the Turned Home Video release and now 7 months later it's a world title match yet it still felt like an undercard match at SuperBrawl. I don't mind Simmons, I usually really like him in tags but he wasn't a great singles worker and it showed here. Not one of Foley's best performances either but saying that neither guy was bad during it and it was a decent undercard match if that's what they were working for but it was supposed to be a world title match and it fucking sucked in that sense. Match had barely any build either._

*Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes vs The Barbarian & Butch Reed - Clash Of The Champions XX*
_A Barbarian/Reed team in 92 isn't going to be setting the world on fire by any means but they manage to work a solid match between all 4 of them. It's a typical STF match so it's hard for them to go wrong and not have a good little match which they do. Reed and Barbarian don't really bring much to the plate but Dustin has a good FIP spell and Windham is a great hot tag._

***3/4*

*Sting, Nikita Koloff and Steiners vs Jake Roberts, Rick Rude, Big Van Vader & Super Invader - Elimination Match - Clash Of The Champions XX*
_Man this was just so thrown together and so lazily booked. With 8 man elimination matches there's so many options you can do with multiple eliminations but they don't capitalise on it one bit. The only thing they get over is the Sting/Roberts promo. They make that look really corny with the incredible Roberts/Sting video they air after advertising the Spin The Wheel match at Halloween Havoc, nearly 2 months later! It was the early 90's though so I'm not gonna criticise that video. I guess you could even call it progress 2 years on from ROBOCOP saving Sting from the Horseman. Ah good times. The match itself screams "thrown together" too. Steiners and Super Invader didn't belong in there and offered nothing to the match either besides botches. Vader jumping off the top rope to leave Sting as easy pickings for Roberts was fine but he landed on both Sting and Rude and it looked horrible the way he dropped on both of them squishing both of their heads. JR and Ventura didn't have a clue how to sell it either so I'm not sure what was supposed to happen. Hated the whole vibe of the show. Lazily thrown together matches which didn't make much sense, no great amount of quality wrestling to save them and the whole legends theme of the show was frustrating, especially the end shot of them all closing the show with Watts in the middle looking like a fucking fat cunt. I so hate some of the stuff he started doing around this time in WCW and it's even more annoying as they were still putting on great matches and had an insane roster at their disposal yet guys like Flamingo got dropped for Greg Valentine and Butch Reed in 1992. Center Stage for a show like Clash was bullshit too. I dont wanna sound too negative anyway because the era is still awesome in ring wise, it's just Watts bringing in so many hair pulling policies and being stuck in the 70's still._


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Cactus Jack vs Dustin Rhodes - Worldwide 05.09.1992*
_Strong match with lots of hate and big bumps. Only goes like 5 minutes but they manage to get the hate over in that time and have some cool spots too. Crowd was stone silent for the countout finish though. Didn't mind the finish myself but I could easily see why it got no reaction as countout finishes with little drama aren't exactly great. Post match Roberts attack was good even if they did have Jake cut a promo on it the week before they showed the match._

***3/4*

*Arn Anderson & Bobby Eaton vs Steiners - Saturday Night 05.09.1992*
_Really good tag match with all the elements that you'd want from a classic STF match. Arn and Eaton are both great at the start making Steiners look immense and stooging around. There's some great comedy spots with Rick being super goofy whilst he's dominating and the heels are acting all goofy stooges too. Transition spot is really sweet with Hayes blindsiding Scott and ramming his shoulder into the ring post which leads to a really good control segment from the heels working over the shoulder. Hot tag is also good and Steiners bust out a really impressive looking double team where Scott throws Eaton off the top rope and Rick catches him after Eaton gets a fair amount of air and powerslams him. Arn and Eaton using the number games to avert the ref and then pull out spots that Watts had made illegal to gain both of their advantages in the transition spot and the finish was nice too._

****1/4*

*Cactus Jack vs Dustin Rhodes - Falls Count Anywhere - Main Event 06.09.1992*
_Liked how they worked this like a proper gimmick match and worked the whole match around the gimmick rather than just having a regular match with a few extra spots thrown in because of the gimmick. A good 80% of the match takes place on the outside and I really liked that. Naturally you get Foley bumping around and taking crazy back bumps like a nutcase and Dustin's a great bumper too in his own right even if he's not as mental as Foley. They do the whole brawling around the arena thing which I normally hate, especially in WWE as it feels so fake and forced but it worked here and they get some nice spots out of it on the stage. Never been a fan of guys kicking out right after 3 for finishes so that annoyed me a tad. Isn't on the level of the 2 Sting/Cactus hardcore matches but it's a good match in it's own right. Not gonna vote for it myself but it's something I could see others considering for their bottom 10-15 spots perhaps. At the very least it's a fun match for both guys bumping around all over the arena._

****1/4*

*Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes vs Cactus Jack & The Barbarian - Main Event 13.09.1992*
_Not a whole lot all that special to this match. Has 3/4's of the Clash XX tag and it ends up being very similar to it as well. Personally I'd probably put the Clash tag just ahead of it but both were solid matches if nothing memorable._

***1/2*

*Arn Anderson & Bobby Eaton vs Steiners - Saturday Night 19.09.1992*
_Waaaay too one sided. Steiners are one of the few things that I've been down on doing this project and it's largely due to the way they were booked and overly protected along my personal enjoyment of their matches going down. This had way too much Steiners control of the heels and the match suffered because of it. There's a fairly long control segment on Eaton which lasts much longer than your usual HIP segment at the start of matches and there's no real heat for it either. Eaton plays a pretty great FIP actually but the problem is he isn't a babyface. The heels do end up getting a short control segment but it only last a few minutes before Rick tags back in and it's all Steiners again. Time limit draw finishes are never usually great but this one really does suck as it's just completely out of the blue. No announcer counting down the time, just JR mentioning on commentary that they're running out of time with 60 seconds left and then at a random point the bell rings and everyone stops with no warning to the live crowd. Felt way too "whoops, running low on time best wrap it up now" which is never a good way to go._

*Barry Windham, Dustin Rhodes & Nikita Koloff vs Jake Roberts, Cactus Jack & The Barbarian - Main Event 20.09.1992*
_Good match with all the usual elements of a good old fashioned STF tag match. There's some glorious Jake greatness mixed into the match also including some amazing selling whilst the faces are hot at the start. Koloff takes a nice FIP spell despite it being nothing flashy and besides some Roberts moments, nothing memorable being produced from Cactus and Barbarian. Finish worked well to get over Barbarian's viscous boot further more._

*****


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Steiners vs Terry Gordy & Steve Williams - Worldwide 26.09.1992*
_If this had a had maybe just a few more minutes and a better worked finish it'd probably be my favourite of their series. Opening part with Steiners running wild and dominating Doc and Gordy was really fucking good and much better than your usual Steiners move fest control segment. There's a break in the middle of the match and neither halves of the match are really that long to get enough momentum going for it to challenge their Clash and Beach Blast matches sadly but I'd maybe consider the most enjoyable match of the 3 even if it's technically probably not better than the other 2. Heat segment is bossy and Doc and Gordy are amazing controlling the match and working over Scott. They work the keep their opponent in their half of the ring deal really well too and it's overall a better control segment than their other 2 on Scott. Hot tag is underwhelming and it gets a bit messy once Rick comes in and all 4 guys are in the ring at once. Williams hitting a suplex with a bridged pin whilst the ref is counting Gordy down for 3 was odd and came off kinda strange and unfocused. Likely make my list around the same area as their Beach Blast match with both below Clash._

****3/4*

*Brian Pillman & Scotty Flamingo vs Brad Armstrong & Marcus Bagwell - Power Hour 26.09.1992*
_Pillman hits the greatest chop block ever in this one. It's fucking nuts. Brad has his back to him and Pillman isn't even the legal man and he jumps the ropes and just charges through Armstrong's leg hit and run style. Plays nicely off Armstrong's recent leg injury too and him and Flamingo get a nice control segment out of it working over the leg. Bagwell adds nothing to the match but who's expecting him to. Pillman's heel shtick is really great in this although early on it was looking like as it great as it was it might hold back the quality of the match until the hit and run takes place. Shame that Watts never really did anything with the Light Heavyweight division that was looking really promising before he came in. Flamingo was one of the highlights of the whole company when he first came in for me and once the Watts era began he just fell down the order and never stopped falling. Armstrong being stripped of the title because he was injured and couldn't defend it only to be wrestling less than 2 weeks later was lame and even more so was Watts announcing a tournament to crown a new champion that wouldn't start until the following year!_

***3/4*

*Jake Roberts vs Nikita Koloff - Power Hour 26.09.1992*
_You could probably count the amount of actual moves that both men use during this match on two hands, possibly even one. Roberts is the king of getting a lot out of little though and thus it's still a good match despite not having much to it or lasting all that long either. Jake's selling during Koloff's control segment was really great and then he works the shit out a simple headlock during his control segment. Run in finish is kinda shitty. The ref backing away from the snake bag in the corner whilst Roberts had the headlock right in the corner was a sweet touch too._

***1/2*

*Jake Roberts vs Dustin Rhodes - Saturday Night 26.09.1992*
_Jake The Snake Roberts. This is what a pro wrestler should be. God he's sooooooooo great. Can't believe before I really started checking his old stuff out I just viewed him as a guy with a wacky WWF gimmick that didn't have the look to be a good wrestler. Fuck me. I had the same view of Slaughter before I really got into him too. I'm an asshole. Dustin's great in his own right during this but it's the Jake Roberts show and it's one hell of a show too. The first 10 minutes are basically entirely consistent of Dustin working a simple armbar and Jake making it the greatest thing ever. Just insane selling of the arm. Then the transition between the two control segments with Jake using his wily experience to overcome the youngster was sublime. I'm always a sucker for heel faking injuries to regain the upper hand so naturally I loved Jake faking the leg injury and sucker punching Dustin. Jake doing his knee workouts just to rub it in the fans faces after was glorious. Obviously Jake's control segment is awesome too. Loved the finish as well and it tied in nicely again with the veteran/youngster character dynamic in the match. Wonderful stuff. Why can't every wrestling match be like this._

****3/4*

*Jake Roberts & The Barbarian vs Ron Simmons & Barry Windham - Saturday Night 26.09.1992*
_A double dose of Jake Roberts on any show can only be a good thing. There's a sweet callback spot to his first match right at the start when Simmons and Windham start going after the arm that Dustin worked over earlier in the night but sadly Jake isn't really in the match long enough for it to go places. Sadly Jake doing double duty means the Barbarian spends the majority of the match as the legal man for his team. Not like he was bad or anything but he doesn't bring the type of shtick that a Roberts or a Foley would who were both involved in the match. The Simmons/Barbarian sequences are really good and they have some nice power spots together that work perfectly in the tag match environment and teased just enough goodness between the two to get you excited about the prospect of their upcoming singles match. Windham has a good FIP spell and there's plenty of enjoyable heel shtick from Jake and Barbarian building nicely to the hot tag. Match does a nice job of getting Barbarian's boot over even more leading into his world title shot as well as getting over that he could now legally use his headbutt off the rope and building that up as another lethal weapon of his._

***3/4*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Sting & Steiners vs Rick Rude, Arn Anderson & Bobby Eaton - Worldwide 03.10.1992*
_Man this was awesome. Loads of fun, plenty of time even depsite the two commercial breaks during the match, loads of great one on one sequences and generally all round awesome match. Really nice callback to the glory days of DA too with Rude, Arn and Bobby teaming with Madusa at ringside. No ringside antics from Madusa or Dangerously though to complete the throwback but they weren't needed. Sting and Rude start the match off and totally rock together but then Sting/Rude is always a combination that rocks. People always bring up Flair, Vader and sometimes Muta as Sting's best opponents that get the best out of him but I might even put Rude ahead of all of them. I've seen enough Flair/Sting stuff to say Rude/Sting is a better pairing as I haven't really seen all that much greatness from those 2 outside of 88. There's some Flair/Sting matches from 93 I need to watch before I settle on that though. Need to see more Sting/Vader and fuck Sting/Muta being a great combination. Actually just fuck Muta. That'll do. I digress. They do a corny pose off together and the crowd goes fucking bat shit when Sting starts mimicking Rude. There's a super Rude/Scott test of strength too which they work the fuck out of and Rude starts gyrating when he has the power advantage and then when Scott comes back at him he starts thrusting too which rightly disgusts Ventura. Commercial breaks always suck during great matches, especially when you have 2 of them during a match as good as this but they don't miss anything pivotal during them and they don't kill any momentum or come back in a random place where you miss part of the story of the match. Scotty plays FIP as you could probably guess out of the 3 and you get a great control segment from the heels. The week before on Worldwide Doc and Gordy worked over Scotty's back really well and the trio work the back again this week and the commentators bring it up which made it a cool side thing. Loads of awesome douchey heel shtick and teased tags to Rick and Sting. Yet another match from 92 to add to the list. I swear at this point like a third of my list might be from 92. Fuck. Kinda get the feeling it could have been at least top 20 material if they had shown the full match._

******

*Brian Pillman vs Brad Armstrong - Power Hour 03.10.1992*
_There's another great Pillman chop block again in this one. Not on the insane level of the previous chop block but it's still a really bossy chop block. That sets up the basis of the match with Pillman targeting Brad's previously injured leg. They add in some hate to the match and their strikes are hard and hateful. Finish is a bit choppy and you can clearly see from the camera angle that they show that both of Brad's shoulders are up by some way so that was a bit of a sour note to end on but it was a good match either way with Pillman rocking in his new heel role. Better than their 4/4 match._

*****

*Brian Pillman vs Brad Armstrong - Saturday Night 03.10.1992*
_Arn as the guest commentator for this episode :mark: Just imagine how great a Ross/Regal/Arn commentary team in WWE would be. Best part (or worst part depending on how you look at it and given how unlikely it is to happen) is that it's possible too. Arn's really great on commentary during this and the MVC tag making everything the heel do make sense with reasoning but still getting the babyfaces over. Match is more or less the same as their Power Hour match but not quite as good imo. There's yet another awesome chop block spot too in this. Pillman goes to the top rope in the previous match and early in this and I was just begging for him to come off the top and dive at Brad's leg but he never did until after the first axe handle off the top in this and then he goes back up and comes down with a fucking amazing chop block off the top rope which looks a peach too. It's a shame that these two didn't really have amazing chemistry together as they're both really great in their own right but should have better matches together which is a shame. This is a good match though and it's hard to go wrong with Pillman heeling it up and working Brad's injured leg._

***3/4*

*Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes vs Steve Williams & Terry Gordy - Saturday Night 03.10.1992*
_This didn't really do anything for me and when you have a long match that does as little for you as this did for me it can get kinda hard to sit through. It's a good match and all but I never really got into it. Had the same problem with their GAB match too. Windham's always a great FIP so they had that in their favour. I love how naturally he can sell being worn out during his FIP spells. Dustin's FIP spell kinda irked me a little as they started pushing the whole "this kid just wont lay down, there's no quit in him!" deal after Windham's long FIP spell and kinda early into Dustin's spell. Felt it would have been more effective if they did it with Windham or just had Dustin do one long FIP spell and then do the "never back down and no quit in him" deal._

****1/4*

*Steve Austin & Brian Pillman vs Scott Steiner & Marcus Bagwell - Worldwide 10.10.1992*
_Isn't necessarily a great match on it's own but when you tie in the angle with the actual match itself it's really enjoyable. Bagwell is an impromptu partner for Scott as Rick is injured and they tie it into the match really nicely. First there's some cool stuff with Austin and Pillman trying to taunt Scott into tagging Bagwell in as he's obviously the weak spot and the guy you'd rather be in the ring with. Side note; on the 4/10 episode of Main Event, Bischoff is sitting in and when introducing a Pillman/Flamingo vs Armstrong/Bagwell match he describes it as a dream match. Worse than Gabe I tell ye. Marcus Bagwell in a dream match. What a twat. The angle in the match comes when Arn runs out and takes out Bagwell in a swift movement without Scott noticing. From there I was kinda worried that it'd end up with Scott randomly just ending up as the FIP which wouldn't have worked imo. Instead they work it really fucking well Austin and Pillman getting in a bit of offence in on Scott and he then goes to his corner for the tag but there's nobody there and then the heels blindside him and regain the advantage before Scott overcomes them again to find nobody there to tag. Really liked how they kept the level of hierachy in order in that way. Eventually Bagwell starts crawling onto the apron and Scott finds him and destroys that little bastard for deserting him leading to the end of the match. Post match with Scotty ripping into Bagwell and then being shown the video of Arn taking him out and then being all "oh shit. My bad then." and saying nothing about the situation but moving onto his match next week with Steamboat. Fun stuff if nothing else._

***3/4*

*Brian Pillman vs Z-Man - Power Hour 10.10.1992*
_Congratulations goes to Brian Pillman. He's now an honorary member of the super exclusive group of guys to have a good match with Thomas Zenk. Quite the acclaim to one's carear. Only others with access to the club are Rude, Foley and Arn. Shame half of the imaginary club are dead now. Hmmm. Still it's imaginary so they can come back to life for it. Yay! Back to reality, this match was really fucking good and Pillman rocked the shit out of it. Zenk doesn't do anything to bring the match down so I guess that's a carear performance for him right? Pillman's only recently turned heel on Armstrong and they do a super sweet job of playing off Zenk and Pillman's old friendship with Pillman wrestling straight up and going for a handshake after each sequence of moves but Zenk keeps hesitating so they move on. Technical wise it's actually quite good and they have some nifty, short sequences together. Then Pillman falls to the outside and Zenk being the twat gentleman that he is pulls the ropes down for Pillman to allow him back and offers him his handshake back to which Pillman grabs his hand and lays a whooping on his ass on the outside now that he's suckered him in with his mind games. Pillman's an incredible heel as well and I've been loving the hell out of his heel run in the early stages of it. Time limit draw didn't really work as well as it can do and it was an odd booking decision in this case as Zenk didn't need protecting from losing and Pillman kinda needed the win after just turning and being on a roll. Zenk was basically a job guy in terms of the level of hierarchy at this stage as well as being a total job guy because he's utter shit. It pisses Pillman off though and they tease a brawl on the outside before they get pulled apart so in that way it worked nicely to set the seeds between them and set up a rematch._

*****


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Steve Austin & Brian Pillman vs Dustin Rhodes & Brad Armstrong - Saturday Night 10.10.1992*
_This was just chugging along until the final moments where Windham came in and they started setting the seeds for Windham's turn on Dustin. Match was fine. It wasn't noticeably bad but at the same time there wasn't really anything to it and nothing noteworthy really happened._

***1/2*

*Ricky Steamboat vs Scott Steiner - Worldwide 17.10.1992*
_I literally had no feelings on this one which doesn't happen often. Usually I'll either either love a match, hate a match, think it was average or at least have a feeling about a spot in the match. Nothing on this one. Felt like they didn't prepare anything to do before the match and just went out there and improvised. They did a little bit of stuff teasing Scott turning heel but there was nothing decisive and as a result the fans didn't have a clue how to react when Scott won. The match never got going and typically I guess the finish was really flat and out of nowhere. At least Steiner got a great TV title run out of it. Oh wait._

*Jake Roberts & The Barbarian vs Ron Simmons & Nikita Koloff - Power Hour 17.10.1992*
_Good little tag match. Not a whole lot it until the very end where they do a neat finish with a DDT on the chair and a teased snake bite. Simmons and Barbarian had another great one on one tease as well ahead of their title match. This was good._

***3/4*

*Larry Zbyszko vs Scotty Flamingo - Power Hour 24.10.1992*
_This was under 4 minutes length but it was about as good of a sub 4 minute match that you can get without going all out and relying on spots for those 4 minutes. They work the face veteran vs heel upstart dynamic really well with Flamingo trying to use his heel tactics against Zbyszko but Larry being too old and too wise to fall for them. There's a super spot where Zbyszko holds the ropes down for Flamingo to get back into the ring and Flamingo tries to sucker punch him on the way only for Larry to block it and get in a sucker punch of his own. Zbyszko's been out of action with an arm injury and they do some nice concise work on the arm and Flamingo is really good working over the arm his cocky heel characteristics and Larry sells the arm really well at consistent stages of the match. Pretty damn awesome for a match under 4 minutes._

*Ricky Steamboat & Dustin Rhodes vs Arn Anderson & Bobby Eaton - Saturday Night 24.10.1992*
_Just looking at the 4 guys in the match will tell you it's a good match and it is. It's not great though and it's in part down to the shitty 10 minute time limit. They don't really work a 10 minute quick TV match and they don't play to the time limit gimmick either which doesn't help their cause. Solid stuff but it's dissapointing as in ways "solid" is pretty much the leats you'd expect from a match like this._

***1/2*

*Steve Austin vs Shane Douglas - Saturday Night 24.10.1992*
_Good straight up back and forth wrestling match. Isn't a whole lot of story or psychology added to the match but they have a good, enjoyable match. The match makes Douglas look really strong which is good after he just redebuted. Austin didn't exactly look great but he didn't end up looking like a jobber from it. Gets a good 15 minutes too so they have plenty of time for the match to develop into something good. Douglas has some cool high flying spots too._

*****


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Arn Anderson, Bobby Eaton & Michael Hayes vs Shane Douglas, Z-Man & Johnny Gunn - Halloween Havoc 1992*
_Crowd are shitheads in this one and refuse to cheer the faces and boo the heels even though that's what should be fun about pro wrestling. That being said though it was probably way more fun with the crowd reactions to the heels than it would have been and lets face it the babyface team was pretty shitty anyway. The Philly crowd pretty much cheered the heels all night anyway though. Arn reacts to the crowd really well because he fucking gets this pro wrestling shit and starts egging them on when he does some heel shtick._

***1/2*

*Ricky Steamboat vs Brian Pillman - Halloween Havoc 1992*
_This was a nice little TV type match but when you put it on PPV you could be forgiven for expecting more from it. The whole match is full of good wrestling for sure but it never felt anything overly great or special. Steamboat's possum spot at the start was beautiful and I really enjoyed Pillman playing dead so Steamboat couldn't irish whip. Finish is really shitty both in terms of booking and execution. They fluff the execution up so it ends up being even more dead than it usually would. Stupid that Pillman lost clean as well having just turned heel._

****1/4*

*Big Van Vader vs Nikita Koloff - Halloween Havoc 1992*
_Yeah this wasn't all that good. They had a TV match a few months back which was like 10 times better than this, maybe even 20 times better. The Philly crowd were fuckfaces so there was no real heat for the match and they didn't work that well either. They blow a spot where Koloff messes up a back drop reversal on Vader and they get back up and try a similar spot with the same outcome and end up fluffing the same spot again._

*Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes vs Steve Williams & Steve Austin - Halloween Havoc 1992*
_I predict a Steve Williams will take the fall. Glad that Gordy didn't end up in this match and got replaced by Austin because I thought it helped the match a lot, for me at least. Not that Gordy is bad, far from it in fact or that him and Doc weren't a great team because they were but I never got into the other 2 MVC/Texans matches and I was quite bored at point during them. No problem with this one though even though it went 30 minutes. Was much faster paced I thought and thus much more exciting to sit through. The opening Dustin/Doc exchange was mind blowingly great. Dustin has some awesome spots that a high flyer would have been proud of. Williams looks immense in this match and it's probably the best performance I've ever seen from him. Can't imagine there's one better in the US that I haven't seen yet but chances are there's one from All Japan. Him and Windham have some great sequences as well. It takes them a long time to get into the FIP segment of the match and that's often something that would maybe irk me a little when they're going back and forth but I loved the back and forth segment of the match at the start and they worked it really well. They work the usual double FIP spell with Windham and Rhodes and both are typically great. More often that not I'd take one long FIP spell over two averaged length spells but when you're going 30 minutes it works out nicely to split the match up more. Austin puts in another awesome performance and it's around this time that he really seemed to be turning into a genuinely great worker. From around Summer 92 to this point he was just on an almighty roll of having great match after great match with everyone he faced. Finish is fucking horseshit and it was a shame they had to end on such a low after such a high of a match but whatever. Why they'd do throw in that shit and then still go to a time limit draw baffled me._

*****1/4*

*Sting vs Jake Roberts - Coal Miner Glove Match - Halloween Havoc 1992*
_Well what can I say about this other than what a load of garbage and an utter abomination of what could have been a super match and there were moments of greatness within the match, not surprisingly nearly all coming from Jake. Jake's selling of the arm was great for example. Fuck Sting for jumping back up before Jake did from the DDT though. Seriously just fuck the shit out of that. Fuck Bill Watts as well. What kind of fuckface doesn't gimmick the wheel. The stip they got was indeed the weakest of the lot but they could have least worked a match around the stip a bit more. The gimmick meant nothing and all the build was useless. Fuck Watts and his heat with Jake too. How the fuck can anyone have heat with Jake Roberts. Come on. The shit with Jake's snake biting him and biting a hole in his face which started bleeding was fittingly stupid of the whole ordeal. The saddest part is that this could have been an awesome match too._


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

so how was Rude vs. Chono from Halloween Havoc 92 =p


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Awful with a fittingly shitty finish.*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Ricky Steamboat vs Brian Pillman - Worldwide 31.10.1992*
_Good match but like their PPV match nothing all that special. Havoc match was better than this too. Finish was pretty shitty with Steamboat managing to beat both Austin and Pillman at the end and Pillman losing clean again._

***3/4*

*Barry Windham, Dustin Rhodes & Ron Simmons vs Jake Roberts, Cactus Jack & Rick Rude - Power Hour 31.10.1992*
_Considering how stacked this match was with great talent I really expected more from a 6 man like this. They don't really get a hot start and the crowd never really get into it. Dustin is the only guy on the babyface team to be in the ring for the first 3/4s of the match which didn't help either. It was still good but in a way it was also the minimum you'd expect from it._

***3/4*

*Cactus Jack, The Barbarian & Tony Atlas vs Ricky Steamboat, Nikita Koloff & Van Hammer - Main Event 01.11.1992*
_Maybe could have turned out to have been a really good little 6 man if the crowd was into it but they weren't and it wasn't really like they worked a match that would get the crowd involved in it either._

***1/4*

*Ricky Steamboat & Shane Douglas vs Arn Anderson & Bobby Eaton - Worldwide 07.11.1992*
_They don't get much of an actual match out of this but it's a heck of a blast to sit through. Crowd is red hot which means that don't need a whole lot to make it great. Heels get very little in as you only really get the hot start and finish from the babyfaces. Steamboat's FIP spell would be better suited being timed in seconds rather than minutes. Bit of a shame that they it didn't go longer so they could structure a proper match around what they did do as it could have been potentially poll worthy but I'd say it more of a room for improvement than a negative about the match. Really fun._

***3/4*

*Rick Rude vs Nikita Koloff - Power Hour 07.11.1992*
_Fuck whoever came up with the idea to show TV matches JIP. We join it with Rude working over Koloff's arm so it looked as though there was a more substantial chunk of the match missing than your usual JIP. Rude's arm work is really good but Koloff pretty much neglects it at the end so it's kinda irrelevant in a sense. Shenanigans finish worked a treat._

***1/2*

*Rick Rude vs Barry Windham - Saturday Night 07.11.1992*
_Really good match. Shame that these 2 never really had a big singles match during the DA era because I bet at that stage these 2 working together on their own would have rocked some. Back work on Rude is really good and you know that Rude is gonna do it justice with his selling. Comes back into play later in the match too which was nice. Finish is really weak and crummy but all the same this was really good._

****1/4*

*Ricky Steamboat & Nikita Koloff vs Steve Austin & Brian Pillman - Main Event 08.11.1992*
_Man it's a real killer when 5 minutes into the match just as Steamboat's FIP segment is materialising the announcer starts counting the time down. 10 minute time limit draws are even more frustrating when they dont work a 10 minute match within the time boundaries and instead they work a 15 minute match which gets cut off by the time limit. I really do wish that more matches with short time limits were worked like that Austin/Steamboat TV Title match at the start of the year where they work with the time limit in the match. Aside from the match is good. Steamboat's a great FIP and Pillman in particular looks really good here._

***3/4*

*Ricky Steamboat vs Big Van Vader - Worldwide 14.11.1992*
_Got really excited when I saw this coming up and then my heart sunk a little when it came on and there were only 6 minutes remaining in the show. Steamboat/Vader isn't a match that really needs a load of time though and as a short sprint it ruled. Vader looked destructive and threw awesome strikes. Steamboat quickening the pace and going for speedy strikes to knock the big man off his game rocked. Everything about this rocked apart from the fact you don't get much of a match out of it. Some might even say it's not an actual match at all. Finish made Vader look like an unstoppable monster and made you want to see Steamboat get another shot at him. Awesome._

*****

*Sting, Ron Simmons & Dustin Rhodes vs Cactus Jack, The Barbarian & Tony Atlas - Power Hour 14.11.1992*
_Never got into this but I guess it was alright. Certainly wasn't great though. Sting has an odd little FIP segment and it was at this point that my care and focus for the match went and I wandered off doing other things while it was on._

***1/4*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Bobby Eaton vs Kensuki Sasaki - Saturday Night 14.11.1992*
_As you can this is good. It's not necessarily a squash match but is basically just a showcase for Sasaki who had just come in. They have some nice sequences together and Sasaki's different style to the norm in WCW stood out in a good sense. The novelyt of Eaton vs Sasaki may have been better than the match itself though._

***1/2*

*Dustin Rhodes vs The Barbarian - Saturday Night 14.11.1992*
_They do a pre match angle where Cactus attacks Dustin during his pre match interview and then they do the whole will Dustin recover in time for his match build which he obviously does but it builds a nice basis for Babarian controlling the vast majority of the majority. Dustin puts in a great babyface performance eating up loads of shit from the monster heel and the quick roll up out of the blue finish worked really well with the pre match attack and it meant that Dustin didn't have to make a super comeback from nowhere._

***3/4*

*Sting vs Rick Rude - Clash Of The Champions XXI*
_I liked this but I never really got into it. Was probably because of how painfully obvious they made it that the match was going to the 20 minute time limit and was to be decided by the judges decision. Sting was really average in this and I'm not a guy why hates him most of the time. Rude made up for it though with yet another great in ring performance. As always his selling was sublime, selling the ribs this time and he even goes to back to selling them at times during his own control segment which I'm always a huge fan of when wrestlers do that. Rude's control segment was good I guess but I wasn't really into it. Sting getting the judges decision vote was a bit odd as Rude controlled the larger chunk of the match._

****1/4*

*Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes vs Ricky Steamboat & Shane Douglas - Clash Of The Champions XXI*
_This was good. It wasn't great but it was definitely good. I was sceptical about how the face vs face dynamic would work but it worked well. Windham's turn worked really well and they built to it perfectly in the match with Windham having a more aggressive nature than everyone else throughout all the match rather than just at the end. Douglas has a good FIP segment with the Texans working over the arm. Didn't really go anywhere though or mean anything so it was kinda just something to work over to stretch the middle chunk of the match out. The turn itself was really good I thought and they built to it slowly and subtly since they won the belts but enough for it not to be out of the blue and not make sense. Crowd didn't really know how to react to the finish either which hurt and the fact that once the bell went the arena started flooding for the exits was sad. Windham going crazy with a chair during Steamboat and Douglas' victory speech in the locker room was a great close out._

****1/2*

*Rick Rude vs Kensuki Sasaki - Worldwide 21.11.1992*
_The first thing I thought when I saw the potentially exciting prospect of a Rude/Sasaki match on WCW TV was god I hope they only show the first 240 seconds of it and I really really hope that it only consists of slow arm work. Mindfucked._

*Rick Rude & Cactus Jack vs Sting & Van Hammer - Saturday Night 21.11.1992*
_This was way better than I thought it would be. They work a really well executed STF style match and it just goes to show that a good STF match will work every single time. Hammer's FIP segment isn't that great, selling is debatable and he doesn't really have any great babyface characteristics like showing fire and whatnot but Rude & Cactus are good enough to make up for his averageness. Sting's hot tag is good and the crowd go wild which really helps all the shenanigans at the end where a whole bunch of guys run in and everyone starts brawling together. There's a great moment when Sting ends up laying from from it all and Vader runs out and splashes him off the top rope just because he saw an opportunity and he could._

***3/4*

*Big Van Vader vs Dustin Rhodes - Saturday Night 21.11.1992*
_This was a blast. Tons of greatness and tons of fun. Sting attacks Vader with a block of wood during his pre match interview which is just the catalyst to loads of mayhem before the match even starts with Race going ballistic. Dustin comes at Vader hot out of the blocks and this keeps the crowd going wild from the end of the match before and the pre match stuff. Vader just shrugging Sting's attack and all of Dustin's offence off like it was nothing to him was fine because he's fucking Vader and he feels no pain so why should he have to sell pain. Vader controls the rest of the match and is a fucking boss at it. Dustin bumps all over the place for him and they work brilliantly off each other. Dustin has yet another great babyface performance showing loads of babyface fire and refusing to stay down no matter how much Vader destroys him. The lariat spot on the floor was awesome. They threw in a rollup spot from Dustin which was identical to how he managed to overcome (not beat) The Barbarian the week before which was a cool throwback spot. This was awesome man. Really excited to get too their Clash match from 94 now as it felt like they had more to expand on from this match._

****1/4+*

*Ricky Steamboat & Shane Douglas vs The Barbarian & Tony Atlas - Main Event 22.11.1992*
_Like in the case of the tag 2 places above a really good STF dynamic carried this match to being better than it really deserved to be. That and Steamboat being fucking glorious. Like Rude and Cactus manage to make up for Van Hammer's inabilities as a FIP, Steamboat's godly FIP managed to make up for Barbarian and Atlas not being the greatest team in the world. Steamboat really made this match single handedly with his sheer awesomeness. Bit top heavy on the shitty karate but he made up for it afterwards. Atlas and Barbarian don't exactly set the world on fire but they do their job and dont fuck Steamboat's work up. Douglas kinda comes off as a cheap Rockers rip off with his tassels in particular but I guess he wasn't noticeably bad. _

***3/4*

*Sting vs The Barbarian - Worldwide 28.11.1992*
_I shouldn't really make comparisons to Sting/Vader with this but the comparisons jumped out to me whilst I was watching so I couldn't help it. Sting doesn't really give Barbarian as much as he'd give Vader which hurt them straight away so Barbarian didn't look as monstrous from the start as he probably should do. He recovers from it though and looks as good as he has in this WCW run so far in control of a match. It's a Sting match so the crowd are into it which is always a bonus and adds a whole other level to a match. I really fucking hate one move comebacks though, especially when they're against a guy like The Barbarian._

***1/2*

*Arn Anderson & Steve Austin vs Kensuki Sasaki & Erik Watts - Saturday Night 28.11.1992*
_Sucks that Arn and Austin never really got a proper tag run together during their DA days because every time I've seen them together they've been awesome. Better than Arn's tags with Eaton imo. Watts being in there with these 3 guys sucked but whatever. From what I've seen of him up to this date I wouldn't call him bad but he's just painfully average. There was that time when he almost squashed Sasaki's head to smitherines when he threw Eaton off the top rope and Sasaki had to make a drastic recovery from the dead to save his life. And then in that same match he also sat down on a chair and of all the places to sit the chair he managed to find the worst view in the entire arena by sitting himself right in front of the ring post and he even starts moving his head so he can see around the post. Actually yeah he was pretty bad. Watts making Arn submit was laughable but at least they worked over the leg during the match so it wasn't completely out of the blue. Arn sold the leg tremendously well all match too. There was a nice throwback to the days when the camera would pick up loads of little comments by the wrestlers and you manage to hear Austin asking Arn if he's alright after the leg work before tagging him in which was nice. Match gets sloppy right at the end when Sasaki gets a tag but the ref doesn't allow for some mysterious reason and they lose all of the momentum. It was still better than any Erick Watts match has any right to be though. Helps when the other 3 guys are pretty nifty._

***3/4*

*Big Van Vader vs Nikita Koloff - Main Event 29.11.1992*
_Really good heavyweight style match. Crowd is hot for it, although a little too hot in the eyes of WCW security. Seriously WCW security guys were such killjoys. Even the slightest bit of action or interaction with the workers and you'd get that cunt of a security guy calmly walking over to them and then more often that not you'd notice that person missing from their seat. In this one a load of kids run down to the front to boo Vader and this is too much for security. One little kid even pushes Vader and I can only imagine what happened to that poor little kid. There's an awesome moment when Vader gets thrown to the floor by Koloff and Vader just leans over the rail and roars right in a fans face. Vader;s working in WCW now more of a "oh my god he's so athletic for his size" type monster rather than a "immovable object" type monster as it's now more plausible for him to be taking these big bumps more regularly whereas they way they billed him before it was a bit backwards when he started taking these big bumps. Koloff is a powerhouse in his own right so Koloff suplexing Vader and stuff was totally fine in this. Koloff is alright but Vader totally rocks the match through the roof. On par with their Worldwide match in the summer and easily better than their PPV match. _

****1/4*

*Rick Rude vs Erik Watts - Worldwide 05.12.1992*
_I was in 2 minds about whether to even bother watching this but jesus I'm fucking glad that I did. I was thinking earlier about who'd I'd have for WOTY for 92 and I was literally tied between Rude, Steamboat & Arn but after this I'm definitely going with Rude. Watts isn't exactly good and it's not like he has a breakthrough performance or a once in a lifetime showing in this one because he essentially has very little to do but what he needs to do he gets over. Rude grabbing the mic during his entrance and calling Watts out rather than telling all the fat pigs to shut up while he starts gyrating was an awesome touch and then he starts pummelling on the rookie right from the get go. The match is nearly entirely consistent of Rude just beating this kid up which in itself is awesome but they work a truly tremendous story around the match with Rude controlling the entire match and Watts continuing to get back up and take another ass kicking. Did an amazing job of getting Watts over as a fiery babyface with no quit. I'm really glad they kept the hierarchy dominance in the match with Rude being right at the top and Watts being at the very bottom. Rude's an amazing hierarchy type worker in terms of just controlling a match all by himself and having a great match with everyone. I mean he even managed to have a great with Z-Man for crying out loud. Actually the Zenk match was Rude having an amazing showcase and Zenk just being the other guy. This was Rude having a great match WITH Watts. Rude going to the top 3 times in a row and coming down on Watts each time was a highlight especially in showing the dominance. Watts gets a little fiery comeback right at the end which starts with countering Rude's 4th top rope move which was nice in the sense he saw it coming better 4th time round. Watts' comeback rules and really completes the match. Great fire and he gets an incredible near fall off a fisherman suplex which is one of the best near falls I've ever seen straight up. Legit brought into Watts pulling off the upset. Watts charging into Rude's knee for the finish felt a little flat at first but I really like it thinking back now. I like the idea of Watts burning himself out from his comeback and a knee to the head is a pretty good way to knock someone down for a 3 count anyway. Post match really takes it up another notch though with Watts getting back up to hit Rude and you think they may do some shitty post match with Watts embarrassing Rude but instead Rude just turns round and starts beating on the kid some more to put him back down, again further establishing the dominance and the hierarchy. They do this a few times after the match and Watts comes off as a terrific babyface who's getting his ass whupped and continuing to get it whupped but is out to prove a point and just wont stay down even though it's for his own good. Thinking back I don't think Watts ever kicked out of Rude's pins and just got a foot on the rope every time which I really like. I'm not saying that Watts was amazing in this but he had very little to do and in fairness to him he did everything he needed to really well. Comeback ruled a million bucks and he got over the story of the match really well. Pretty sure if it was Generico in his role in this match it'd be my favourite match of all time. In 2 minds about whether or not to vote for this or not. I'm getting to the point now where I'm wanting to vote for too much stuff and some stuff I'm saying I want to vote for I'm not gonna be able to end up voting for and whilst this is incredible and I mean incredible, is it something that deserves to be labelled as a top 100 match in WCW history. Might stick it in my bottom 5 just because of his simple and effective it was. I'll see how well it holds up in my memory come deadline time. Stars don't really do it full justice as there's matches like Sting/Rude from Clash XXI that I'd rate higher but this was definitely more likeable._


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Dustin Rhodes vs Steve Austin - Saturday Night 05.12.1992*
_Man this was awesome but sadly got cut short after about 5 minutes. The 5 minutes they did have were awesome though. The week before Dustin had his arm shattered by an attack from Windham so he has a cast on his wrist which becomes the focus of the match. Dustin starts the match off really hot and is super aggressive as he's pissed off with the Windham situation. Austin works on the wrist when he gets control but he never really gets an extended meaningful control segment which was a shame. The wrist isn't exactly the best body part to have to work over though I guess. Post match Windham/Dustin brawl was bossy._

***3/4*

*Sting & Ron Simmons vs Big Van Vader & Rick Rude - Saturday Night 05.12.1992*
_Pretty average tag I thought, maybe even more so considering the talent in the match. Structural wise the match isn't great and it's largely concentrated on Rude/Simmons and Sting/Vader rather than a tag match. The opening Rude/Simmons segment was long and not all that good. Match picked up for sure when Sting and Vader got together but they never really set the match alight. Peak of the match was definitely once it all started breaking down and lost control at the end._

***1/2*

*Rick Rude vs Kensuki Sasaki - Main Event 06.12.1992*
_Yet another awesome Rude match from 92. This is the same match from Worldwide that they only showed the first 4 minutes of and thank fuck they showed the whole match because it was great. Sasaki coming out hot and working over Rude's arm was fantastic and made Sasaki look great. Rude slowing the pace down after Sasaki's hot start and largely deploying "rest holds" during his control segment was really good. They all targeted the neck softening it up for the Rude Awakening so it all made sense as well. Wasn't the boring type of rest hold segment either as he switched it up between holds and there was some other stuff added in there too. Best of which was Rude doing his posing but doing it with just one arm as opposed to his usual two due to the arm work by Sasaki and Rude finally realising he can't pose and gyrate with an injured arm. Really good finishing stretch too which wasn't always a feature of this era. Great comeback from Sasaki who looked super all match and was really over with the US crowd for the short time he'd been in for. Definitely something I'd consider voting for but also one that will probably be cut from the final list simply down to sheer volume and having to cut all these matches I want to vote for down to just 100._

****1/2*

*Rick Rude & The Barbarian vs Ron Simmons & Masahiro Chono - Power Hour 12.12.1992*
_Dull, pretty poor match but it does however feature the most laughable hot tag of all time. Simmons starts the match and has a really long spell in the ring before Chono evens gets into the match which consisted of both Simmons in control and then as FIP. Barbarian is pretty worthless to the match and the only highlight of the match was the test of strength between Rude and Simmons. Then Simmons tags Chono in and as you expect him to jump in and start running wild he makes the biggest hash of entering the ring ever. First he fails at getting his foot over and in between the middle rope and then as he fucks that up his other leg falls off the apron so he ends up laid down on the apron and having to slowly try to roll under the bottom rope. Kelly Kelly would be ashamed. What's even more laughable is that Chono only comes in for a small FIP segment too and doesn't even end up being the hot tag after all. Probably worth sticking on the set just for Chono's hilarious fail._

*Ricky Steamboat & Shane Douglas vs Steve Austin & Bobby Eaton - Saturday Night 12.12.1992*
_Solid tag match. Nothing more, nothing less. Arn and Eaton didn't really add a whole lot to the match but in fairness they weren't given much to work with in terms of having much control time in the match. Haven't been blown away by any of Douglas' run so far. He has some nice moves but he really hasn't been all that good and he just annoys me a lot of the time. Steamboat was great though._

***1/2*

*Barry Windham & Brian Pillman vs Dustin Rhodes & Brad Armstrong - Main Event 13.12.1992*
_Good tag match, achieved everything it set out to achieve in pushing the hate between Windham and Rhodes and giving the team of Windham and Pillman a win ahead of their title shot. Yes they got a title shot before even teaming together. Oh well. FIP segment is a bit too stop/start and choppy to really build any momentum or greatness but it was still good with loads of good heel shtick between Windham and Pillman. Kinda wanted more hate between Windham and Dustin than just the generic brawling with each other though._

***3/4*

*Barry Windham & Big Van Vader vs Dustin Rhodes & Ron Simmons - Worldwide 19.12.1992*
_Fun match but way too short to really rate or comment on much. Match and the crowd are hot though and that's really all you need for a fun, short brawl like this._

*Ricky Steamboat vs Brian Pillman - Saturday Night 19.12.1992*
_These 2 are just too good not to have a good match. This one isn't very memorable but it's still a good match if very basic. There's some nice leg work from Pillman thrown in there too and Pillman's heel shtick is consistently awesome._

***3/4*

*Rick Rude vs Erik Watts - Saturday Night 26.12.1992*
_I was really optimistic about this after their 1st match being so brilliant but they fuck it up with having Watts control the majority of the match this time rather than Rude so naturally the quality of the match goes right down. Again though I wouldn't say Watts was bad but he wasn't good either. Rude as you'd expect was great though. They do a spot where Rude leapfrogs Watts and injures his leg on the landing. I was a bit disappointed when they worked it as a legit injury rather than Rude playing possum and outsmarting the rookie. This leads to Watts working over the injured leg which in turn plays into his STF and he even manages to get Rude in the hold at one point but he gets to the ropes. They really did a good job of getting the hold over with Watts and I guess they did a nice job of working the possible upset with the leg work and the STF spot but at the end of the day Watts shouldn't be controlling a match with Rude because he's a) a rookie and b) a bad rookie at that. Rude having to resort to a Rude Awakening on the floor was a neat touch though and in the end they did another good job of making Watts look good in defeat even if the match wasn't anywhere near as good this time around._

*Ron Simmons vs Bobby Eaton - Saturday Night 26.12.1992*
_Ross introduces this as a world title match 2 days before Starrcade which seemed really illogical and stupid. Can't recall if the announcer introduced it as being for the title though. Nobody would obviously buy Eaton as winning the belt and it wouldn't make any sense kayfabe wise to have the title match you built to be forced to change 2 days before the show. Ironic seeing as it ended up being changed anyway. Match itself was solid but didn't really get chance to get going and develop into much more._

***1/2*

*Ricky Steamboat & Shane Douglas vs Barry Windham & Bobby Eaton - Main Event 27.12.1992*
_This definitely was a title match just shy of an already scheduled one at Starrcade actually involving 3 of the guys in that match. Maybe Eaton had some title matches that he needed to cash in before the end of the year. Again this is on the short side of time so it doesn't really get chance to develop into a great match but it's still really good. Windham and Eaton look really good as a team and even have some nice double team spots together. It's the same match that originally aired on Worldwide but they showed it in 2 chunks over 2 weeks with a bit missing in the middle so I was glad they showed it in full on here._

***3/4*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Big Van Vader & Dustin Rhodes vs The Barbarian & Kensuki Sasaki - Starrcade 1992*
_Enjoyed the hell out of this, so much fun. Vader/Barbarian segment to start off was fully of bossyness. Really great heavyweight battle and the crowd being into both of them battering each other helped it a lot. Dustin/Sasaki had some sweet sequences too as did Vader/Sasaki. Vader knocking Dustin back down after they'd won just because was great, especially his taunting of the crowd after he did it too._

****1/2*

*Sting & Steve Williams vs Jushin Liger & Erik Watts - Starrcade 1992*
_Liger playing FIP too Sting & Williams. You're damn right this was good. Liger rocks as he usually does and Liger working with Sting and Doc in itself is intriguing but it was really good too. Watts once again added nothing to it but whatever._

****1/4*

*Ricky Steamboat & Shane Douglas vs Barry Windham & Brian Pillman - Starrcade 1992*
_First thing first Windham and Pillman being in a Battlebowl tag on opposing sides before this match was a nice touch but it was totally stupid when they started fighting each other and laying chops into one another ahead of this match. The match itslef is brilliant though. Windham eats a load of shit and bumps hard for the early segment of the match which was awesome. There was a sequence leading into the change of the tide where Pillman gets knocked from the apron onto the rail and Douglas takes a fall off the top rope to the floor and both of them in succession were really take a move and then dive which bothered me. Douglas' bump worked still as a transition spot though as it was a pretty big bump. Douglas had an ok FIP spell. Crowd could have maybe been a little hotter for it but once Steamboat came back into the match they really came alive. Steamboat was godly in this match. Him and Windham do an amazing job of bringing the hate to each other and Steamboat's slam on the floor and the chair shot to Windham were super touches. Steamboat's FIP spell is fantastic. Windham and Pillman are both great in their roles too. Finishes out of nothing often bother me but I really liked the belly to belly from nothing finish in this one. Super match._

*****1/4*

*Sting vs Big Van Vader - Starrcade 1992*
_Kinda funny how not only how this was the final of a tournament where the previous round took place over a month ago but that how they had the final of a King Of Cable (TV) tournament on PPV. I really liked this, more than GAB on last watch. Vader looked viscous in the early segment where he comes off looking unstoppable. In the GAB match they built it up as can Vader be taken off his feet and it's kinda counter productive when Vader starts taking these bumps but now it's Vader feels no pain so Vader bumping around was fine in this match for me. Sting managing to overcome Vader and going straight into his signature moves that he normally saves towards the end of matches was nice and Sting then fucking himself over by going to the outside and missing the splash and landing on the rail was a cool transition spot. There's a spell after that spot where the match dies down a little and isn't as good as everything before it and everything towards the finish when Vader starts pummelling Sting with punches. Sting puts in a super babyface performance. He really does a great job of eating up all of Vader's moves, especially his punches which looked amazing and then had a super comeback. Wasn't crazy about the finish though but I wouldn't call it bad._

****3/4*

*Ricky Steamboat & Shane Douglas vs Jushin Liger vs Kensuke Sasaki - House Show 29.12.1992*
_This was really fucking good and my fucking god does Liger look immense in this. Just out of this world phenomenal display from Liger. Steamboat is really great though and Sasaki isn't too far behind. Douglas as per usual during his run that I've seen so far of him teaming with Steamboat is ok but nothing more. Liger and Sasaki get control segments on both men, both being great. Not sure if I'll vote for it but I'm considering it. Fucking Liger man. Great match to end this project on!_

****1/2*

*Everything watched now. Well everything bar 3 shows that I'm waiting to get and any other house show stuff that I manage to unearth but I don't think I will. Gonna try and come up with a final matchlisting by the end of the week and then start ripping stuff to put onto discs and then put the set together.*


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Matches at ** are Best of candidate ?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

He's just reviewing the entire year as opposed to every single match being a possible MOTYC.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Even then the majority of four-six minute matches *cannot* be missed in a best of. They're the kind of thing the ol' snowflakies don't do justice.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*When I get time and get my computer properly fixed I'll post a fulllist for the set. Don't read too much into the stars, especially under ***. A lot of the stuff is only like 5 minutes but either really good for the time or really fun. Not sure yet whether I'll stick all the fun/short stuff together as bonus stuff or not.*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Right so now that I'm all done with the ROH 06 set I'm gonna get back to doing my best to get this ready for the new year (God I'd be so proud of myself if I could lol). Updated the first post with all the certs for the set and the maybes. Currently I have a whopping 149 certs for the set and another 46 maybes of which I imagine I'll end up using half of. 

It'd be a MASSIVE help if anyone who's seen some of this stuff could take a look at the maybes list and if there's anything on there that they've seen and think should definitely be on the set then let me know or if there's something that I haven't even listed that they think should be on.*


----------



## DethDropLockSplash (Mar 24, 2011)

This thread alone has been a pretty cool read. I actually checked out some of the matches from your review and Im happy I did. Thank you.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*So 2 years late but this actually finally became a thing that I've finally put onto DVD. 19 discs list. Listings below in the spoiler tags. PM me if you're interested in picking it up.*


Spoiler: Matchlistings



Disc 1
Steve Austin vs Ron Simmons - Worldwide 04.01.1992
Arn Anderson vs Dustin Rhodes - World Championship Wrestling 04.01.1992
Arn Anderson, Bobby Eaton & Steve Austin vs Ricky Steamboat, Dustin Rhodes & Ron Simmons - Worldwide 11.01.1992
Cactus Jack vs Z-Man - Power Hour 11.01.1992
Steve Austin vs Marcus Bagwell - World Championship Wrestling 11.01.1992
Arn Anderson, Larry Zbyszko & Rick Rude vs Ricky Steamboat, Dustin Rhodes & Ron Simmons - World Championship Wrestling 11.01.1992
Ricky Steamboat vs Bobby Eaton - Main Event 12.01.1992
Bobby Eaton, Rick Rude & Steve Austin vs Sting, Ricky Steamboat & Marcus Bagwell - Pro 18.01.1992
Steve Austin vs Ricky Steamboat - Worldwide 18.01.1992


Disc 2
Bobby Eaton & Steve Austin vs Sting & Marcus Bagwell - World Championship Wrestling 18.01.1992
Steiners vs Big Van Vader & Mr. Hughes - Clash Of The Champions XVIII
Barry Windham, Dustin Rhodes & Ron Simmons vs Arn Anderson, Bobby Eaton & Larry Zbyszko - Clash Of The Champions XVIII
Sting & Ricky Steamboat vs Rick Rude & Steve Austin - Clash Of The Champions XVIII
Ricky Steamboat vs Larry Zbyszko - Worldwide 25.01.1992
Arn Anderson vs Dustin Rhodes - World Championship Wrestling 25.01.1992
Brian Pillman vs Richard Morton - World Championship Wrestling 25.01.1992
Bobby Eaton & Steve Austin vs Brian Pillman & Z-Man - Main Event 26.01.1992
Bobby Eaton vs Dustin Rhodes - Pro 01.02.1992
Arn Anderson & Larry Zbyszko vs Sting & Marcus Bagwell - Pro 01.02.1992


Disc 3
Richard Morton vs Brad Armstrong - Power Hour 01.02.1992
Arn Anderson & Bobby Eaton vs Brian Pillman & Mike Graham - World Championship Wrestling 01.02.1992
Rick Rude vs Z-Man - World Championship Wrestling 01.02.1992
Larry Zbyszko & Bobby Eaton vs Brian Pillman & Mike Graham - Pro 08.02.1992
Sting vs Big Van Vader - Worldwide 08.02.1992
Steiners & Sting vs Big Van Vader, Cactus Jack & Mr. Hughes - Main Event 09.02.1992
Rick Rude vs Brian Pillman - Pro 15.02.1992
Arn Anderson, Bobby Eaton, Larry Zbyszko & Cactus Jack vs Sting, Marcus Bagwell & Steiners - Pro 22.02.1992
Ricky Steamboat vs Cactus Jack - Worldwide 22.02.1992
Arn Anderson, Bobby Eaton, Larry Zbyszko & Rick Rude vs Sting, Ricky Steamboat, Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes - World Championship Wrestling 22.02.1992
Arn Anderson & Bobby Eaton vs Barry Windham & Ron Simmons - Main Event 23.02.1992


Disc 4
Arn Anderson & Bobby Eaton vs Marcus Bagwell & Z-Man - Pro 29.02.1992
Brian Pillman vs Jushin Liger - SuperBrawl 1992
Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes vs Steve Austin & Larry Zbyszko - SuperBrawl 1992
Arn Anderson & Bobby Eaton vs Steiners - SuperBrawl 1992
Rick Rude vs Ricky Steamboat - SuperBrawl 1992
Fabolous Freebirds vs Richard Morton & Thomas Rich - Main Event 01.03.1992


Disc 5
Dustin Rhodes vs Cactus Jack - Main Event 01.03.1992
Steve Austin vs Barry Windham - Worldwide 07.03.1992
Richard Morton vs Brad Armstrong - World Championship Wrestling 07.03.1992
Arn Anderson, Bobby Eaton & Larry Zbyszko vs Brian Pillman, Z-Man & Marcus Bagwell - World Championship Wrestling 07.03.1992
Brian Pillman & Brad Armstrong vs Richard Morton & Johnny B. Badd - Main Event 08.03.1992
Brian Pillman vs Richard Morton - World Championship Wrestling 14.03.1992
Steve Austin vs Scott Steiner - World Championship Wrestling 14.03.1992
Arn Anderson vs Ricky Steamboat - Pro 21.03.1992
Ron Simmons & Big Josh vs Mr. Hughes & Vinnie Vegas - Power Hour 21.03.1992
Arn Anderson, Bobby Eaton & Steve Austin vs Z-Man, Marcus Bagwell & Firebreaker Chip - Power Hour 21.03.1992


Disc 6
Steiners vs Bobby Eaton & Larry Zbyszko - World Championship Wrestling 21.03.1992
Rick Rude vs Big Josh - Power Hour 28.03.1992
Arn Anderson, Bobby Eaton & Steve Austin vs Brad Armstrong, Junkyard Dog & P.N News - World Championship Wrestling 28.03.1992
Arn Anderson, Steve Austin & Rick Rude vs Ricky Steamboat, Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes - Pro 04.04.1992
Ricky Steamboat vs Bobby Eaton - Worldwide 04.04.1992
Arn Anderson & Bobby Eaton vs Ron Simmons & Big Josh - Worldwide 11.04.1992
Arn Anderson vs Brad Armstrong - Main Event 12.04.1992
Larry Zbyszko vs Nikita Koloff - 2/3 Falls - Saturday Night 18.04.1992


Disc 7
Steve Austin vs Barry Windham - 2/3 Falls - Saturday Night 25.04.1992
Ron Simmons & Junkyard Dog vs DDP & Richard Morton - Saturday Night 02.05.1992
Arn Anderson vs Big Josh - 2/3 Falls - Saturday Night 02.05.1992
Bobby Eaton vs Dustin Rhodes - Power Hour 09.05.1992
Dustin Rhodes vs Bobby Eaton - Worldwide 09.05.1992
Ricky Steamboat vs Cactus Jack - Worldwide 09.05.1992
Nikita Koloff vs Mr. Hughes - Saturday Night 09.05.1992


Disc 8
Steve Austin vs Barry Windham - 2/3 Falls - Saturday Night 09.05.1992
Ricky Steamboat & Nikita Koloff vs Bobby Eaton & Larry Zbyszko - Main Event 10.05.1992
Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes vs Bobby Eaton & Steve Austin - Power Hour 16.05.1992
Arn Anderson vs Nikita Koloff - Power Hour 16.05.1992
Bobby Eaton vs Dustin Rhodes - Worldwide 16.05.1992
Big Van Vader vs Nikita Koloff - Worldwide 16.05.1992
Johnny B. Badd vs Scotty Flamingo - 2/3 Falls - Saturday Night 16.05.1992
Brian Pillman vs Z-Man - WrestleWar 1992


Disc 9
Steiners vs Tatsumi Fujinami & Takashi Iizuka - WrestleWar 1992
Dangerous Alliance vs Sting's Squadron - War Games - WrestleWar 1992
Arn Anderson, Bobby Eaton & Larry Zbyszko vs Ricky Steamboat, Nikita Koloff & Dustin Rhodes - 2/3 Falls - Saturday Night 23.05.1992
Rick Rude vs Dustin Rhodes - Worldwide 30.05.1992
Dustin Rhodes vs Terry Taylor - Main Event 31.05.1992
Scotty Flamingo vs Johnny B. Badd - Worldwide 06.06.1992


Disc 10
Ricky Steamboat & Nikita Koloff vs Arn Anderson & Steve Austin - Worldwide 06.06.1992
Ricky Steamboat & Nikita Koloff vs DDP & Ricky Morton - Saturday Night 06.06.1992
Barry Windham vs Arn Anderson - 2/3 Falls - Saturday Night 06.06.1992
Barry Windham vs Steve Austin - Worldwide 13.06.1992
Arn Anderson & Steve Austin vs Steiners - Saturday Night 13.06.1992
Ricky Steamboat vs Steve Austin - Main Event 14.06.1992
Brian Pillman vs Scotty Flamingo - Beach Blast 1992


Disc 11
Sting vs Cactus Jack - Falls Count Anywhere - Beach Blast 1992
Ricky Steamboat vs Rick Rude - 30 Minute IronMan Match - Beach Blast 1992
Barry Windham, Dustin Rhodes & Nikita Koloff vs Arn Anderson, Bobby Eaton & Steve Austin - Beach Blast 1992
Steiners vs Terry Gordy & Steve Williams - Beach Blast 1992
Ricky Steamboat & Nikita Koloff vs Joe & Dean Malenko - Clash Of The Champions XIX


Disc 12
Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes vs Arn Anderson & Bobby Eaton - Clash Of The Champions XIX
Brian Pillman & Jushin Liger vs Chris Benoit & Beef Wellington - Clash Of The Champions XIX
Steiners vs Terry Gordy & Steve Williams - Clash Of The Champions XIX
Steve Austin vs Brian Pillman - Worldwide 04.07.1992
Ricky Steamboat & Nikita Koloff vs Brian Pillman & Jushin Liger - Great American Bash 1992
Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes vs Rick Rude & Steve Austin - Great American Bash 1992


Disc 13
Terry Gordy & Steve Williams vs Ricky Steamboat & Nikita Koloff - Great American Bash 1992
Sting vs Big Van Vader - Great American Bash 1992
Terry Gordy & Steve Williams vs Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes - Great American Bash 1992
Jushin Liger vs Brad Armstrong - Saturday Night 18.07.1992
Steve Austin vs Larry Zbyszko - Saturday Night 18.07.1992
Ricky Steamboat & Barry Windham vs Dick Slater & Greg Valentine - Power Hour 01.08.1992


Disc 14
Steve Austin vs Ricky Steamboat - Saturday Night 01.08.1992
Arn Anderson & Bobby Eaton vs Larry Zbyszko & Brian Pillman - Saturday Night 08.08.1992
Rick Rude vs Nikita Koloff - Main Event 09.08.1992
Ricky Steamboat vs Cactus Jack - Worldwide 15.08.1992
Ron Simmons vs Big Van Vader - Main Event 16.08.1992
Sting vs Dick Slater - Main Event 23.08.1992
Ricky Steamboat, Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes vs Dick Slater, Greg Valentine & The Barbarian - Worldwide 29.08.1992
Ricky Steamboat vs Steve Austin - Clash Of The Champions XX
Cactus Jack vs Dustin Rhodes - Worldwide 05.09.1992


Disc 15
Arn Anderson & Bobby Eaton vs Steiners - Saturday Night 05.09.1992
Cactus Jack vs Dustin Rhodes - Falls Count Anywhere - Main Event 06.09.1992
Barry Windham, Dustin Rhodes & Nikita Koloff vs Jake Roberts, Cactus Jack & The Barbarian - Main Event 20.09.1992
Brian Pillman & Scotty Flamingo vs Brad Armstrong & Marcus Bagwell - Power Hour 26.09.1992
Jake Roberts vs Nikita Koloff - Power Hour 26.09.1992
Steiners vs Terry Gordy & Steve Williams - Worldwide 26.09.1992
Jake Roberts vs Dustin Rhodes - Saturday Night 26.09.1992
Jake Roberts & The Barbarian vs Ron Simmons & Barry Windham - Saturday Night 26.09.1992
Sting & Steiners vs Rick Rude, Arn Anderson & Bobby Eaton - Worldwide 03.10.1992


Disc 16
Brian Pillman vs Brad Armstrong - Power Hour 03.10.1992
Brian Pillman vs Brad Armstrong - Saturday Night 03.10.1992
Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes vs Steve Williams & Terry Gordy - Saturday Night 03.10.1992
Brian Pillman vs Z-Man - Power Hour 10.10.1992
Steve Austin & Brian Pillman vs Scott Steiner & Marcus Bagwell - Worldwide 10.10.1992
Jake Roberts & The Barbarian vs Ron Simmons & Nikita Koloff - Power Hour 17.10.1992
Larry Zbyszko vs Scotty Flamingo - Power Hour 24.10.1992
Steve Austin vs Shane Douglas - Saturday Night 24.10.1992
Ricky Steamboat vs Brian Pillman - Halloween Havoc 1992


Disc 17
Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes vs Steve Williams & Steve Austin - Halloween Havoc 1992
Ricky Steamboat vs Brian Pillman - Worldwide 31.10.1992
Ricky Steamboat & Shane Douglas vs Arn Anderson & Bobby Eaton - Worldwide 07.11.1992
Rick Rude vs Barry Windham - Saturday Night 07.11.1992
Ricky Steamboat & Nikita Koloff vs Steve Austin & Brian Pillman - Main Event 08.11.1992
Ricky Steamboat vs Big Van Vader - Worldwide 14.11.1992
Dustin Rhodes vs The Barbarian - Saturday Night 14.11.1992
Sting vs Rick Rude - Clash Of The Champions XXI


Disc 18
Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes vs Ricky Steamboat & Shane Douglas - Clash Of The Champions XXI
Sting & Van Hammer vs Rick Rude & Cactus Jack - Saturday Night 21.11.1992
Big Van Vader vs Dustin Rhodes - Saturday Night 21.11.1992
Ricky Steamboat & Shane Douglas vs The Barbarian & Tony Atlas - Main Event 22.11.1992
Arn Anderson & Steve Austin vs Kensuki Sasaki & Erik Watts - Saturday Night 28.11.1992
Big Van Vader vs Nikita Koloff - Main Event 29.11.1992
Rick Rude vs Erik Watts - Worldwide 05.12.1992
Dustin Rhodes vs Steve Austin - Saturday Night 05.12.1992
Rick Rude vs Kensuki Sasaki - Main Event 06.12.1992


Disc 19
Barry Windham & Brian Pillman vs Dustin Rhodes & Brad Armstrong - Main Event 13.12.1992
Ricky Steamboat vs Brian Pillman - Saturday Night 19.12.1992
Ricky Steamboat & Shane Douglas vs Barry Windham & Bobby Eaton - Main Event 27.12.1992
Big Van Vader & Dustin Rhodes vs The Barbarian & Kensuki Sasaki - Starrcade 1992
Sting & Steve Williams vs Jushin Liger & Erik Watts - Starrcade 1992
Ricky Steamboat & Shane Douglas vs Barry Windham & Brian Pillman - Starrcade 1992
Sting vs Big Van Vader - Starrcade 1992


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Seabs* i'll get back to you about this later. My existing money is pretty much tied up at the moment. Might have some in about a month.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Well, fuck yes. Thankyou Seabs!!!!


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Can't wait to get my free staff copy :mark:


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

What cunt brought back a 2 year old thread? :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cal will pay for my copy with his last paycheck.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Inner conflict on whether I want to buy WCW Saturday Night 92 or this. Suppose I do have everything else clicks away on my other hard drive (Worldwide/Pro/Main Event/Jan-Feb Power Hour/Clashes/PPVs) for '92.

Crunch time ahead.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Well I'm obviously biased if I say buy my set but buy my set :side:

I guess it depends on if you want EVERYTHING or just the best stuff. If there's enough interest in the main set then I plan on releasing all the maybe matches and the best promos as a bonus set to it too.*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Yeah this is definitely better out of that shithole of the WWE section :side:*


----------



## hgr423 (Nov 13, 2010)

I remember that I could not miss a WCW program in 1992. i'm glad that I'm not the only person with fond memories of this stuff.

How is video quality for this set?

Thanks.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Another one from you that makes the list. You're gonna make me lose the little money I rarely have one of these days.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

hgr423 said:


> I remember that I could not miss a WCW program in 1992. i'm glad that I'm not the only person with fond memories of this stuff.
> 
> How is video quality for this set?
> 
> Thanks.


*Best sources available from TV masters. Ranges from good to excellent depending on the source.*


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Give an update if/when you throw in the 'maybe matches/promos'. Will go for the set if those are provided.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Depends how many people pick it up. Had a few people say they want it but we'll see how many come through before I start doing more.*


----------



## TheAce (Jan 16, 2006)

Love the idea of having the promos.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Yup still interested


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

:hb


----------

